# IUI With Vaginismus Part 48



## Martha Moo

New home ladies

Happy Chatting 

Emxx


----------



## goblin1975

Oooh I'm first, don't think I've ever been first!

Emma, sorry to hear W is unwell, hope he's feeling a bit better today.

How is everyone else?

Working from home today as been to consultants this morning.  Baby feels fine, is head down at the moment.  Consultant has asked that I have a growth scan at 31 weeks and 36 weeks (which is Christmas so will have to be later) because of the PCOS.  However, my glucose tolerance test results were back and they're ok, I'm within the normal range!  Am gonna check out the figures online and see how much within normal and if well within, am going to treat myself to something on my banned list! 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Yay! Great news Claire! Does that mean you can eat what you like now?

I checked out your pushchair  - very nice. Stylish but understated.

W is slightly better (playing with things rather than just lying around) but both boys are still coughing a lot and snotty. Yuk. Restarted potty training today because W refused to wear a nappy (clutching at straws but I'm trying to take that as a good sign), but then he pooed himself and it was horrible runny stuff. Very unpleasant. Still hasn't actually done anything in the potty. 

What is everyone up to at the weekend? I'm going for a long dog walk with a couple of friends tomorrow. Sunday is Farmers Market and shopping in St A, and fireworks display in the evening (unless it rains, and the forecast isn't good ).


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Deedee you really are keeping us in suspence!

Claire I am glad everything is well and that GTT was good - I hope you can treat yourself you deserve it.
And you get some more scans which is fab

Emma poor Will he does sound poorly, Ryan had an explosive bum this morning but I am hoping ti was a one off

Annie how are you? extra busy I am sure

I spoke to Polly Via text and she is up for the meet up.
I have thought of a few dates let me know what you think especailly Deedee and Claire

Saturday 13th or Sunday 14th December
Saturday 20th or Sunday 21st December (maybe to close to xmas?)

Saturday 3rd or sunday 4th January

Let me know your thoughts and feelings

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - can't do Sat 13th. Any other date is fine. Might be a bit soon for Deedee if she's only just had a baby though? 

I wonder if she has had the baby now. She's very quiet.....


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Emma,

I was thinking about it being to soon for Deedee but I was also thinking of it not being to near Claire's due date.

We could always leave it till Feb or March but that is agggeess away

Deedee did say she'd text, but maybe she didn't have time.........................

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again,

I could do any of those dates except the 13th Dec.  I don't think the later dates are too near my edd if it's local.  I'd be about 37 weeks by then, but be forewarned I'm prone to panicking (as if you need telling!) so might be a bit ... panicky! 

x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Hello everyone, yes yes - been busy again   Shopping this morning for an outfit to wear to a wedding reception tomorrow night, then took H swimming (although I sat on the side with L) then took H to a playdate. now my Brother is here and we're waiting for curry to turn up. I am staaaarving!

Potty training is having a 50/50 success. We (touch wood) have cracked doing wee wee in the potty. Took her to our friends this arvo and she pooped in her pants - ewww!!! Even though I was asking every 5 seconds if she wanted to go.  So, we press on  

I honestly can't say if those dates would be good for me.at this stage I would guess the earlier ones might be easier for me to arrange childcare  

Claire - Really pleased all went well with the Consultant today. I've been trying to think what I would east first had I been in your shoes. A bloody great big chocolate fudge cake or traditional hot pudding with lashing of custard I think.


Emma - Not alot planned for this weekend. Need to go and collect my new watch tomorrow (so excited!) then we have a wedding reception in the evening. Sunday I expect we'll meet up with some friends for roast. Well, hope so anyway!

your walk sounds far more like what I "should" be doing...  Na!


Deedee - If you're otherwise engaged... PUSH! and then hurry up and let us know  

Donna - Any takers on the parties yet? 


Right - this is pretty rude of me to type infront of my Bro and now he's actually saying that I'm being rude. I would normally tell him to naff off - but he's right for a change!

TTFN x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening everyone,

I text Deedee and there is no news yet she just hasn't had time to post. So she keeps us in suspence a little longer.

I hope I am not being pushing about the meet up I just really want to see you all again - its over a year since our last meet up.

Looks like we agree on the 20th or 21st of December but it does depend on childcare for Annie and whether Deedee would feel up to it then - thinking about it I am not sure I would Little DD will only be about 4/5 weeks
Could be back to the drawing room

Donna x x x


----------



## deedee2

Hi guys,

sorry wasn't keeping you in suspense on purpose have just been busy. At a training thingy at the uni yesterday and today and before you all tell me off it was actually easier to sit on my bum all day than to run around after H .

To be honest I cant really commit to any dates for a meet yet. I REALLY want to do it soon but maybe before Xmas might be a bit soon . Can you guys hold off until Bob arrives and I see how things are going?
Sorry, I hate to be a pain 

Right, I am getting seriously fed up and feel like Ive been pregnant FOREVER. The plan is a long walk tomorrow and curry for dinner, well that worked the last time 

D xo


----------



## Donna Taylor

Glad all is well Deedee,

Of course we can wait till bob is here after all it is you that is coming the furthest. I am so sorry to everyone if I seem pushy - I'll back off

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna you're not being pushy at all, it's nice you're so enthusiastic about seeing everyone again!  Let's wait and see how Deedee feels.

Annie, hope you enjoyed your curry!  I'm enjoying relaxing my diet.  Am not going to go wholesale the other way either obviously until the little one is out, but mmmmmh my food choices have widened considerably! 

Deedee, so the wait continues!  Won't be long now.  Hope the walk and curry do it for you!

Emma, how are your boys today?  Hopefully everyone is starting to feel better now?

Not a lot planned for the weekend.  Just been to Tesco food shopping and got my free Huggies baby bundle and some other little bits and pieces.  It's starting to come together now although slowly.  We're going to do some boxing up of stuff in the spare room / nursery later so it's cleared and ready to paint, and I might bake a currant cake while DH is at the football.  Otherwise I will be sitting on my **** watching tv!

Might be back later.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I'm at home nursing a poorly Ryan he satrted having the runs yesterday then he was sick and the runs contiue today. He isn't drinking much so I am concerned! Any tips?

Claire relax as much as you can x x 

Deedee Hope your walk and curry work

Emma how are things with you? I hope Will is feeling better?

Annie how are you?

Right better go and cuddle up with ryan

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Afternoon!

Can't stop (as always!) Need to wake L up for a feed and then get ready to go to the wedding reception.

Picked up my watch today - yeeeah! Love it   Very plain and understated  

Deedee - Good luck with the walking!

Donna - you're not being pushy at all. I think it needs one of us to be decisive and organise us all   hope Ryan gets better soon

Emma - hope you're having a good weekend  

Claire - Oooh, it's so exciting that everything is coming together. Have you actually ordered your pram yet? Any nursery furniture? Decided on a theme?


Right - gotta go.


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all!

Deedee - only 1 day left.  Thinking of you and hope it all kicks off soon. 

Annie - watch sounds fab. Hope you enjoyed the wedding reception.

Donna - how is Ryan? Has Callum caught it yet?

Claire - hope you've enjoyed some forbidden foods this weekend.

My weekend plans have gone to pot. I've got the lurgy now and have lost my voice.  I'm supposed to be going to fireworks later, but not sure if I will. I'd be really sorry to miss it though.


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Deedee, Happy Due Date!  Hope things start to happen for you both soon!

Emma, sorry you have the lurgy, it doesn't sound like much fun if you have to miss a fireworks display!

Annie, how was the wedding reception?

Donna, how are things with you today?  Is Ryan feeling better? x

Annie, we were going to repaint the room cream and have a neutral theme like the Mothercare please take care of me (or similar name, can't remember) range but we have decided to leave the walls a pale lilac, as we'd have to fork out for loads of bits and pieces (curtains etc) if we changed colour scheme now and I'm keen to not go mad on the spending when we don't know where we will be financially in a few months time.  We (or hopefully MIL) will buy a white cot, and we'll move a white chest of drawers into the nursery from the second bedroom and that will have to do for now.  So not the most glamorous plans but hey never mind.  Yes, the travel system is ordered, have asked for a store delivery as there's noone to wait in for deliveries while my parents sail around south America , hoping to collect next week when DH is free to come with and lug it out to the car.

I've just found out that girls with pcos can struggle with breastfeeding due to undersupply thanks to wonky hormones.  I feel gutted, I had no idea.  Am praying I'm not adversely affected, but I bet I am!

Right back to the TV...

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire -the only 2 people I know in RL who took to bf like a duck to water both had pcos. One is still feedig her school age child, but that's another story!


----------



## goblin1975

That's good to hear Emma!  Hope it's the same with me... wasn't expecting it to be easy TBH but wanted to give it a good shot at least, without additional barriers!

I'm umming and ahhing over interior spring v. foam cot mattresses.  Any advice?  Had intended to get a good quality interior spring one but we want to get a sensor monitor to put under the mattress and have heard that they're sometimes too thick to detect movements (not sure if that's true), and also if there's a big vomiting/peeing accident I suppose it wouldn't be so disheartening to replace a cheaper foam mattress... Any experiences?

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire we got the boys foam matteress and they have been fine and very comfortable. We also got them cots form mothercare that I would reccomend. The cost £100 and convert into beds (whcih the boys are in now) so last until 5yrs I can't speak highly enough about them I think they were a real bargin. The sides dont drop but we never found that to be an issue. just thought I would mention it.

Emma sorry you are poorly I hope you make the fireworks

Deedee I hope your holding up ok and not going to crazy. Even better I hope your in labour

Annie I can't wait to see your watch 

We ended up in a&e with Ryan last night. I was really worried that he was getting dehydrated but thankfully he was ok and as started taking small amounts of fluids today. The hospital said he has ear and throat infections that have probably traveled to his tummy. They also said that the glands in his tummy were swollen - poor mite.
He seems better in himself today but still has the runs.
Callum has the runs now to.

Back at hospital with DH tomorrow he is still in incrediable pain so I hope they can do something.
Not that the pain is effecting him wanting and having 's' lol

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Well maybe what I am going to speak about should be   but I know we can talk about it on here

'S' at the moment is fantastic! I have never enjoyed the penertration before and kinda just done it for DH (I was always satisfied before) but know its great I am really enjoying it and can't get enough - I really thought I would never see the day that I would enjoy 'S' without any dicomfort. It has taken 8yrs but finally it has happened   

Sorry but I knew I could share this with you guys

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Yay Donna, I'm thrilled for you.  

Sorry about Ryan and dh. They both sound in a bad way (I'm  at your dh being keen on 'S' despite in pain ). Is Callum likely to get whatever Ryan has?

Claire - I got a sprung mattress for our cot, but I don't think it is especially thick. It was about £60 from John Lewis. My main criteria was a waterproof cover. In fact, despite various vomiting bugs and poo explosions, I don't think any of it has ever gone through to the mattress. It usually gets caught by their clothes, grobag, sheet. I honestly don't think it woul matter that much (from the point of view of sleeping) if it is foam or sprung.
Btw I _wouldn't_ recommend the cot I got from JL (Anna?). The sides don't go up and won as well as they should.

Annie - how are you?

And, the key question of the day, how is Deedee??


----------



## deedee2

Still here!!! Its so funny, lots of people just expect you to pop on your due date but we all know its not that simple, dont we?

My neighbour was due last Sunday and is STILL waiting, poor thing! She has 4 year old twins too. We are going to the same hospital so could well be in together.

We went out on sat night for my dad's birthday and had a nice meal (even though I had to swig gaviscon from the bottle at the table ). Must phone madwives and discuss the plan of action- I really dont want a sweep, have heard its not pleasant at all but by the end of the week I may be desperate 

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Deedee I hope things get moving for you soon, In a way I do envy you guys playing the waiting game becasue I never had that. Maybe next time eh? 

Yes Callum got the bug to but only very slightly Ryan seems on the mend to. The are both at "ma ma's" (Grandma's) while DH and I try and get thing organised for there party on saturday - there is so much to do

Then this afternoon I am at the hospital with DH

Take care

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

I _don't_ envy you the waiting game.  I only went 5 days over and that drove me loopy.

Will they let you go 14 days over before inducing? (I'm sure it won't come to that). Sweep isn't as bad as you migt think, and it does give them a chance to see if things are about to kick off, if nothing else.


----------



## goblin1975

Deedee, I'm sure something will happen soon.  I take it the walk and curry didn't do the trick then!

Donna, poor Ryan, pleased he's on the mend now.  Sounds very unpleasant!

Annie, how are things with you?  Still admiring your new watch?

Emma and Donna, thanks for the mattress advice.  It's mattress decision week this week!  I think a trip to Mothercare is in order!

Not much to report here.  I am seriously suffering with a bad back now.  They are ordering me a back support thing for my work chair but I bet by the time I get it, it won't get much use!  Things in the house are breaking again too, I'm sure the house knows my dad is away!    The handle has come off the dishwasher cupboard taking some of the screw with it (and inside it's all electrical and needs unscrewing to get to the back of the handle so DH won't touch it), the thing to turn the shower on and off has moved 180 degrees round and is really stiff, and I can't turn the shower off on my own, and our oven extractor hood isn't extracting!  Aargh!  I am so sick of things going wrong!!!!!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## AnnieR

Greetings!

Sorry, I'm smug. Was early both times   I dont do waiting  


deedee - I was swigging Gavsicon in the delivery room! I alternated from the pink stuff to a slug of gas and air - no kidding! First woman the Midwife had seen do that   Recommend you take a bottle with you aswell. 

I declined the offer of a stretch and sweep. I asked (if we went that far) to be examined and that if I was 1 or 2cms dilated for them to just break my waters - which they agreed to. My understanding is that they only wok on women who are pretty much on the brink of labour anyway. If your cevix is "favourable" theres a small chance it could work. Otherwise - big fat waste of time. Hope it all just kicks off for you  


Donna - Yeeha! You go girl. Really lovely to hear that you're enjoying yourselves  

Claire - I had to have a special chair for my back at work. It was a huge help. Hope yours arrives soon! What day are you finishing work?

Emma - Any luck with the potty training? We've got 100% success with wee wee, but still refusing to poop in the potty   We even managed going out in the car, out to dinner even! Just took a travel potty with us.


Yep, still staring and admiring my lovely time piece! Forgot to tell you that I took along a charm bracelet to the jewellers to be valued. I inherited it 10yrs ago and had it slung in a kitchen drawer for the last 12 months. My Grandad has been nagging me for years to get it valued as he thought it was "worth a bit" It's seriously an ugly piece of jewellery (sorry Nan) and I'd never wear it (sorry again)
Anyway the chap took a look for me while i was waiting for my watch to be adjusted. I thought he'd say a couple of hundred quid. I swear I visibly staggered when he turned his calculator around and said I should insure it for ... 4 flippin grand - aaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!!!!!!

It's now hidden away in  my jewellery box rather than the kitchen drawer  

Not much else occuring. Going to see the Bond film this week and got my birthday dinner with my best matey on Saturday. Need to go and chase peoples menu choices.


TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - I'm very jealous of your potty training success. It is still on hold here. I feel so lousy (and have lost my voice again) that I just can't face it at the moment. Just getting through a normal day is hard enough, tbh.


----------



## AnnieR

Sorry Emma, that sounded like I was really bragging. I apologise  

You've been poorly for a little while now. Have you been to the Dr? Perhaps it's a little more than just a cold. 

You sound ever so run down. Can DH take any holiday at the mo. You could do with a rest and a chance to get bsck on your feet


----------



## Donna Taylor

I echo what Annie said Emma.

I hope you feel better soon hun x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

It is only a bad cold. I will be better again one day.  No chance of dh taking holiday until Christmas; things have got very busy for him at work, and I'm mightily relieved about that. 
I'm just feeling sorry for myself (and longing for the days when I could just go to bed if I felt ill).


----------



## Donna Taylor

Big hugs Emma x x


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, sorry to hear you're under the weather.  Any chance of a few early nights if DH can't take time off?  Hope you shake it off soon.

How's everyone else today?

I've been better, I have an upset stomach AGAIN, the third time in 10 days.  It starts with a back ache and trapped wind, and ends in an upset stomach about 12 hours later (of the downward variety) although I don't feel ill at all.  I've called the midwife to check it out, and she's suggested I see the GP.  Can't go to day as car shared but will be trying to get an appt tomorrow (boss will not be happy have important meeting at 1pm).  Not sure what it could be.  Any internet search I do says it's preterm labour!!!  (am assuming that's not the case)

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

Claire-  no internet searches, ok? Trip to the GP would be best. Remember pregnancy does weird things to your body  (and mind!)
Hope you feel better soon.

Emma- Sorry you are 'poorly' too. You CAN just go to bed, you just have to wait for DH to come through the door and off you go. Why not have a nice hot bath, a hot toddy and an early night tonight 

Annie- Yay, go Hannah with the wee wees. Good luck with the number 2s! Ooh will def pack a bottle of the pink stuff, had forgotten about that. Gas and air + gaviscon, mmmm what a nice cocktail, cant wait!
Bet the charm bracelet doesnt seem quite so ugly now- crikey, get that into a safe place right away!

Donna- How did things go at the hospital? Hope the boys feel better for their party. You got anything nice arranged? Way to go with the 's' too- you go girl1 All a distant memory for me im afraid....


----------



## AnnieR

Emma - Would it be accurate to assume that once the boys are in bed that you get all those "jobs" done? Well, if that is the case then they can all jolly well wait. Put the boys to bed and get in yourself. It's the only way I managed those first few weeks with Layla. I was going to bed at 7pm and leaving DH to it! Whatever it takes when you're not well   Or at least get to the weekend and leave everything to DH. DO NOT feel guilty and get up to help him out. He can manage perfectly fine or learn how to!

Deedee - It was a good cocktail! Quicker than waiting for them to go and get it for you!!! Did you speak to your MW? What's the plan of action? 

Claire - I would guess (being a self qualified GP/MW - ha!) that they will say that the pregnancy is relaxing all your muscles and digestive system and that it why you are having these bouts of stomach upset. Well, thats what they say about the heartburn. No reason why it couldnt have an effect the other end?!?!

Donna -Hello! How are the boys feeling?



not much to report here. Hannah has a nasty cold and was awake alot in the night. I got about 2hrs kip! Still no success with the No 2's!!! Will start googling for ideas!

TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil

I am on the mend, I think. Voice has come back too. Sorry for moaning.  I am going to bed early (9 ish). I've given up cooking for the moment (seem to be living on ready meals  and making dh fend for himself). I'm annoyed that my house has descended into chaos and squalor once again. 

Annie  - didn't think you were bragging about potty training. I'm just fed up that everyone else seems to find it easy and we don't. I was talking to a hv about it today (why or why, I should know better ) and her view was that W doesn't have the bladder control ready for it yet.

Got to go - grumpy R.
Emma, xx


----------



## AnnieR

Emma - Glad you're feeling a bit better. I'm scoffing a curry and then hoping to get to bed and stay there til at least 3am  

Did HV suggest waiting and then trying again a bit later?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Although I Hate to agree with HV they could be right Emma it does take boys longer to realise these things, come on they grow up into men and we all know how lazy they can be lol

Deedee sorry to see you are still with us - of course I mean that in the nicest possible way 

Claire, I check up with the GP us always a good idea but don't worry yourself when I had an upset stomache while I was pregnant I worried about the babies not getting what they need but I was informed that the baby will act like a paracite (sp) and take all it needs from you so there is no worried there.
I keep meaning to ask you have you come up with any names yet?

DH and I were talking about baby names today.

Emma glad you are feeling better dont worry about the house you should see my place and we're having a party here on sunday - eeekkkk

Annie I am sure the number 2's will come form my experience they just take a little longer.

Text Polly today and she and DH sem well 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

LOL Donna, that's what the hv said. Girls/women can multi-task, boys/men can't!

Moaning about being unwell did the trick. I feel 100 times better now! Still going to have an early night though.

Glad Polly is OK. I was just about to email her myself.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Can't sleep tonight, had hoped for an early night but no such luck,

Just can't switch my brain off and have lots on my mind, nothing major just lots of things and I'm so tired


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Emma glad you're on the mend.

Deedee, hope it's not much longer.

Annie, I'm sure the toilet training success will soon include the #2s!

Donna, hope you started to feel tired in the end!

Not a good day for me.  Our shower has broken, we can't turn it off.  I have to wait in all day for a plumber to pop by and isolate it, but he says that given the type of shower it is and it's age it won't be fixable and we need a new shower.  I have no idea how much a new power shower costs but I'm guessing it's more than we want to pay right now.  The shower has emptied the tank and there is no water for a cup of tea, to flush the loo, nothing.  I don't see how I will get to the gps now, and my boss is going to go nuts as I have an important meeting at 1pm which there is no way I'll be attending now.  I have been    my heart out this morning.  My dad isn't back for 2 weeks, he'd taken the shower instructions home with him to read as we knew the shower was faltering and I don't know where they are (and he's at sea today on their cruise so won't have a mobile signal) and we just can't afford this.  DH is worried he's going to be put on a formal action plan today for not meeting his targets too as he has a meeting with the manager scheduled in.

Sorry to moan, I know I have so much to be grateful for and probably the hormones are taking over somewhat.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Oh Claire, what a day you're having. Have you googled to see if you can find instructions for the shower (it is amazing which manuals are online these days)? If on, is the shower gushing out or is there just a drip you can't stop? If the latter you could turn the water back on for a bit.  Could you go and get some water from a neighbour - enough to fill a kettle if nothing else?

I don't think new showers are that expensive, provided it is only the shower that needs replacing (not pipework and tiling around it).

What a worry about dh though. 


How is everyone else? Deedee?

Spoke to soon about my ails - have woken up deaf today.  Thankfully have some eardrops from last time it happened so am hoping it clears up soon.


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, ooh deaf again, I remember that happening before.  Hope it's short lived.

Sadly it's full flow, where we would normally turn the shower round to turn it off, it just keeps going and goes round and round!  Something has gone inside.  It's stopped now, as there's no water left in the tank.   The plumber is prob coming this pm, so I've managed to get a gp appt for 10.35 this morning and DH has rung the plumber to explain that I'll be out for a while.

I'd thought about going round to the neighbours but they're all out!!!!!!!!!  I did have a small bottle of water in the car for emergencies so I've put that in the kettle so I have a cup of tea!  As for the loo, well I will have to join the younger members of the vag team in holding things in!   (not sure why I'm laughing, it's actually not that funny!)

Boss was 'ok' obviously not pleased, but appreciated there was nothing I could do about it.  Even if the plumber turns up (she says cynically) we will not have a shower.  There is one in the bathroom (we use the ensuite one) but the pressure is crap and isn't enough for me to wash my hair so think I'm going to go round my parents house later and set their hot water and heating to come on in the mornings and go round there.  They will be pleased... not.

Aaargghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Glad you have tea! That's something.


----------



## goblin1975

Tea supply is drying up!

Just back from GPs.  I have a trace of lucocytes (sp) in my urine so it's being sent off for analysis for poss infection.  The GP also thinks that I may have an underlying bowel condition unrelated to my pregnancy (which she thinks I may have had for a while and I wasn't necessarily suffering because of the pcos meds) so if I get another upset stomach I need to take a sample to them for sending away.  

It doesn't rain it f***ing pours.  Does anyone know if anything like these can affect my baby?

x


----------



## goblin1975

I've looked it up online (I know I shouldn't) looks like it's more likely it's just me that's affected.  The baby is moving around fine still.  Luckily I get this scan next Friday so that should help me feel better, or at least mean any problems will be picked up / monitored.

Aargh.  (Emma, can't get the manual online as the shower knob thing doesn't have a brand name on it, it's just a metal knob)

At least I've stopped crying.  My neighbour is back so I have another cup of tea too!

How is everyone else?  Someone please cheer me up.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil

poor you.  Has the GP given you anything for it, or do you just have to ride it out? Pregnancy puts your body under extreme stress, I think, which is why all these problens come to the surface.
Is that a poo sample you have to take if it recurs. 

Any news on the plumber? Do you have an eta?


----------



## goblin1975

She hasn't given me any anti-bs until she gets the weewee sample analysed as she doesn't want to give me them unnecessarily.  Takes a week.  Yes it is a poo sample, that will be interesting as I have enough trouble doing the wee sample as I can't see a damned thing! 

No news on the plumber.

x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Top tip for the wee samples (which you may already have thought of, in which case ignore) is to get yourself a stash of plastic cups from the supermarket. It is much easier to wee into those and then decant as much as you need into the urine bottle (especially in the later stages of pregnancy when you can't find let alone reach your bits.

I have no top tips for poo samples, I'm afraid.  Never had that pleasure.


----------



## Donna Taylor

I'll back later to post properly but I got a text from Deedee:

Baby Girl arrived at 7.45 this morning by C-section weighing 8lb 12 oz
Both mummy and abay are doing well.

Congratualtions Deedee and Mr Deedee

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

*Deedee, DH & Hannah, congratulations on the arrival of your new baby!*    

Wow.

Emma, thanks for the tip. I could nick a few plastic cups from the water cooler at work. Dunno why I didn't think of that, it's eminently more sensible than the random aim I do!  Plumber has been out and isolated the shower, but we do need a new one. F***.   

DH was supposed to be at a work do tonight but is coming home as I'm feeling really down about the shower, the other things that have broken and most of all about my possible UTI or bowel condition. What a great day (said with lots of sarcasm).

Cx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Woo hoo! Fantastic news! Congratulations Deedee and family!        

Can't wait to hear the full story.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Claire I had luccocytes (sp) in my samples nearly everytime but I never had a UTI so try not to worry, easier said than done I know but even if you have a UTI it will be easily fixed with anti biotics. I hope you have a nice evening with DH and he cheers you up ((hugs))

Deedee said she is feeling tired and her tummy is very tender. She had a hard time untill spinal went in then it was bliss she said.
She asked me to say Hi to you all and tell you that the new arrival is called Faith, Awww gorgeous name

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Oh I like that name. It is a bit different, isn't it.

How long was she in labour for? Is she still in hospital?


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Faith - what a lovely name!  Can't wait to hear the birth story.  Be interesting to hear about one that started natural and ended up c-section, as I fully expect that to happen to me (in my case because I am a complete wuss with pain and prob won't be able to do it properly! )

Donna, thanks for that re the luco-whatsits.  Hope that's the case with me.  Am more worried about the poss bowel condition, guess I'll have to wait and see what happens.

DH did get put on his formal action plan yesterday.  It's for 6 weeks and then will be 'reviewed' which he is interpreting as he will be given the first warning.  He has called round the other business centres and the other people doing his job are in the same position as him and also feel it's because they're selling finance to small businesses in a recession BUT they aren't being put on this route, but his managers aren't interested, they say that their business centre isn't performing overall therefore they don't care what other centres are doing or not doing.  He's calling the union today. 

I've just had a rubbish shower in our bathroom where there is virtually no water pressure.  Hair looks a mess!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Aaah - she's here! Congratulations Deedee and Welcome to Faith!

What an absolutely gorgeous name. Oooh, I wonder why Deedee had to have a section? We'll have to wait and find out what happened.

Claire - Deary me today. So sorry to hear your shower is croacked. Wonder if we can search the net and find a cheaper one for you? 
I would have thought that if this possible bowel or uti infection was a problem for baby that they would have mentioned it and wouldn't have let you go. I'm sure she and you for that matter are just fine.

Really hope the Union can support DH  


Emma - HELLO! HOW ARE YOUR EARS?!?! CAN YOU HEAR AGAIN NOW?

Donna - Oooh, which names do you like? 


Hannah is mega mega poorly. Got called to go and collect her from Nursery yesterday and when we got there she was sat in her pants having cuddles - awww! Had a high temp most of the night and was awake every 20 minutes! I am soooo tired it's unreal! She's asleep in my bed at the moment. Looks so little and vulnerable in there. Took her to the Dr this morning and there's no sign on infection on her chest, throat or ears for a change!

Oooh, gotta go - she's screaming x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I just don't know what to say hunnie, I really hope the Union can support DH he should give ACAS a call to.

Annie so sorry Hannah is porrly there are alot of bugs around at the moment, keep her dosed up on medised - I hope she feels better soon

I am not sure if Deedee is home yet I would have thought not as she had a section but every hospital is different.

I am not having a great time at the moment infact this isn't a good week. Ended up cutting myself night which I am not proud of

Hello Emma hope your feeling better

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - big   for you. What  has happened this week to change things? Have you had counselling this week? 

Claire - your poor dh. The sooner he is out of there the better. Were the union helpful?

Annie - how is H? There are some really nasty bugs going around at the moment.

How did I miss the bit about Deedee having a section.  Obviously she's still in hospital then.


I can hear a bit better now, but now have an annoying cld sore on my tongue which is driving me loopy. My body is falling apart at a rapid rate. I'm expecting a limb to fall off tomorrow.


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

I am desperate to get out of this house! I cant watch anymore Shrek, Aladdin or Madagascar   

Hananah seems alot more like her normal self today. She had 13hrs sleep! which might have helped. Only prob is that now Layla has it   It's really not nice watching a newborn have snuffles. 

Emma - LOL, still got your arms and legs this morning?

Donna - Oh hun   What a shame. you were sounding so happy last week. Did anything specific happen?

CLaire- How's DH? Any luck with the Union?


OOh, spoke to Deedee on txt yesterday. She said Faith is gorgeous - awww! Said birth was a bit dramatic and will tell us all about it when she can. I did put in a request for some pictures!

Right - looks like I have to go and give priority to drawing shapes. TTFN x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

I'm just really stressed at the moment.

Deedee txt this monring said she may be coming home tommorrow, pain killers are fantastic. Hannah isn't impressed by Faith at all!

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Poor Hannah. I'm sure she'll come round. 

Annie - hope Layla is Ok. It is heartbeaking watching little ones suffer isn't it.


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

I did laugh at Deedee's comments about the painkillers. I remembered the name of the good one from last time and requested it after Layla! I'm not sure if they were impressed or a bit suspicious of me  

Donna - Any chance you can have a break today? Pop to the shops alone or anything? Might help you unwind, even if just for an hour  

Emma - It's absolutely awful. Layla has got a really nasty cough now and it was breaking my heart listening to it at 5am this morning! I always thought it would be nice to have an autumn baby - but NO! too many germs doing the rounds this time of year!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Aw Hugs to you and Layla Annie x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello,

It's all been very quiet on here over the weekend! 

Deedee, hope you're back home now.  Look forward to hearing all about it and seeing some pics of this gorgeous little Faith!

Annie, how are you and Layla doing?  (and Hannah, of course)  Hope you're both doing better now.

Donna, sorry to hear you had a bad week last week, what are you stressed about is it something you can alleviate easily?

Emma, how are the boys?  Any new ailments to report?  Is your hearing back to normal now?

Well no news here really, only 1 week until my parents get back and I can get some help from my dad re this flippin' shower business.  DH is really down about his job situation and really really stressed, to the point where I honestly thought him jacking it in would be better all round, he could barely string a sentence together Friday night and one of his mates rang him up to check he was ok as he'd apparently looked really stressed down the pub (and for this friend to pick it up it must have been bad, as he's not the most sensitive!).  He's on a course today so away from the office, but he's told me some more tales of what their management are doing, like one girl her mum had just had a cancer operation and she asked if she could leave work early to visit her in hospital, and they were very cold and agreed on teh proviso that she made the hours up asap.  

Got my growth scan on Thursday afternoon and my consultants appointment on Friday morning to follow up on it.  My boss is being a bit off with me about all my appointments, but what can I do.  I came in when I had my 3 stomach upsets the other week as I felt guilty.  Oh, and my weewee sample is ok, no UTI, found out this morning.  No sign of a return of the stomach upset as yet so can't do the other sample.  Hopefully it won't come back she says optimistically!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Hearing cleared up, but am now deaf again in one ear.  Can't shake off mouth ulcers either. Very annoying.

Claire - glad you got the all clear from the GP.
Dh's work situation sounds awful. The sooner he is out of there the better.

Back later when I have more time.


----------



## AnnieR

Flying visit. Layla mega mega poorly. She has bronchilities (sp). It's absolutely heartbreaking  

Absolutely nothing I can give her other than put her in a steamy room, which I'm off to do now. 

DH working naff hours the next couple of days, so struggling through on my own as well as dealing with Princess Hannah! who is still not well herself. I am shattered  

Love to everyone. Will be back asap to give you all proper support


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - is it worth taking her to the hospital? they could put her on a nebuliser [sp?] for a few hours to help her breathe. (someone I know did this with he little one recently..)


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, huge hugs to Layla, poor little thing, hope she (and you and Hannah) are feeling better today.   

Hi to everyone else.  Can't stop, be back later I hope. x

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

How is Layla this morning, Annie?


----------



## deedee2

Hi all,

FINALLY got a chance to come on and chat to you guys. I logged on last night just as the doorbell ran and more visitors arrived- was raging!

First of all Annie, poor Layla, what did Dr say? If steam helps its prob worth buying a steam vaporiser which puts moisture into the air. We had to get one when we thought H had croup. It did seem to help.

Weeeelllllll, where shall I start? i think i left you all last Tuesday when I had madwife appt that evening. In the end I had the sweep (which wasnt too bad BTW) and was told cervix was 'favourable' and that if things were going to happen would be within 48 hrs. Head was still down and well engaged so a happy me went home and sat on my ball all evening watching The Commander. At 2am i woke (not unusual) with slight tummy pains which got more intense quite quickly. By 4:30am I was convinced that they were contractions so we got ready to go. Arrived at the hospital about 5am at which point I was clinging onto DH when they hit. The madwife who did the internal took an unusually long time which concerned me and brought another one in for a second opinion at which point I was told I was FULLY DILATED but they couldnt feel a head ONLY FEET! By now im having full on contractions and sucking on gas and air like it's strawberry dacquiri. Doctor was brought in to help determine how Bob was lying as nobody really knew what position she had got herself into. Scan wasnt much use as the machine was crap. Consultant was contacted so we had to wait for him to arrive before I knew what was happening- very scary as the madwives were panicking and trying to make sure I didnt feel the need to push. Cons arrived and was able to tell us that she was lying transverse with feet and arms down- (the monkey!) and that it would probably be a section. Then it was all systems go to get down to theatre ASAP.  To cut a long story short the section was  a breeze- v quick and totally pain free, the relief  when that spinal block went in  was unreal.

I was very tender and sore that day but am ok now just have to take it easy and not strain too much. No driving for 6 weeks!!- just as well DH is off for 4 weeks. I breastfed while in hospital but we are on bottles now- much better for everyone. I'll e-mail pics to anyone who wants them, ill just check I have all your e-mail addresses.

Time for a feed, back later

D xox


----------



## deedee2

really must change ticker soon


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Deedee, glad it all worked out in the end, sounds like you got to fully dilated pretty quickly then  glad all was well in the end and you're not in too much pain!!  Yes I'd like to see pictures please!  Let me know if you don't have my email address and I'll pm you it.

Annie, how is Layla now?

Hi Donna and Emma, are you doing anything exciting?

On the countdown now, or so it feels!  Did anyone watch Eastenders last night as that labour looked totally unrealistic!!!  

DH contacted the union and they won't help with a pre-existing situation and said that you have to be a member for 6 months before you get any representation on new situations.  WTF?  

Anyway, must try not to get stressed about it.  Breath...

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sorry been having a manic time with the boys party and then there birthday. Everything went smoothly and the boys had a great time and were spoilt.

i now have a raging cold and feel really $hit so back soon to talk properly

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Quckie post from me!

Been at A&E with Layla today. She's not feeding and sleeping ALOT. They were going to admit her and feed her through a tube, but she must have heard them and took an ounce! They agreed to let her come home if we were prepared to feed her little and often throughout the night and if she stops feeding again we have a direct number for the childrens ward and have to go back up there.

I am exhausted and bloomin starving. Not eaten since 10am! Oh and I got my period today!!!!


Deedee - Bloomin eck, that is dramatic. Glad Faith was ok and that you're both home and doing well   Absolutely want to see pics. I'll send you me e-mail


Donna - Happy B.Day to the boys!


Claire - Absolutely, just breathe. Sleep on it all tonight and make fresh decisions in the morning.


Sorry not bene around much. DH off for 2 days now, so hope to catch up properly xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Donna -     to the boys. Glad they enjoyed their day. Sorry you feel ill; this cold doing the rounds at the moment is just awful. 

Annie - poor little Layla.  How was last night? Is she any better today?

Claire - the situation with your dh sucks. There must be something he can do. Might be worth PMing Polly for some of her brilliant advice. I know you were hoping for some time off or a change of direction after the birth, but might it be worth consideing a bit of role reversal, even if only for a year or so?

Deedee - I _loved_ reading your birth story. What a scary time for you. Gorgeous photos by the way. You look so different to how I remember you from last year. Took me a moment to work out who the photos were actually from. 

Nothing much happening here. I still have mouth ulcers which are driving me to distraction, but otherwise am fine. Been making a Christmas cake this morning.


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Deedee, what fab piccies, you and Faith both look great!  Neither of you look like you've been through an ordeal!!

Emma, how's the cake going?  I made ours a few weeks ago, just need to marzipan and ice now!  Did I mention that despite insisting to anyone who would listen that I would NOT be doing the Christmas hosting this year, I am doing the Christmas hosting this year?!  I have 9 people coming again, not flippin' amused. 

Donna, Happy Birthday to Callum and Ryan.  Dunno how I managed to miss that coming.   I blame pregnancy brain, I seem to have that in triplicate.

Annie, how is Layla today?  Poor little thing, my heart aches for her (and you for having to watch).  Hope she's feeling better soon.

Well, I have had another upset stomach so I have dropped off a sample at the doctors this morning.  I texted my boss to warn her I'd be slightly late (which is nothing considering the hours I usually do) and she completely blanked me all moring, which I feel was a bit off considering my hours and the fact that I came in anyway despite feeling not particularly great.  Next time, I'll have the day off!

No other news.  A bit scared about my scan tomorrow which I realise is very silly!  Oh, and been eating increasingly naughty things, have just had chocolate and homemade currant cake, unheard of in the last year, as I feel sorry for myself!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

It'll be easier to host it this year than next Claire. Plus you can ask people to help on the grounds that you are pg and they won't be able to say no.


----------



## AnnieR

Oh no - i havent seen the pics! Can someone send them to me!!!! I'll pm everyone my address!

Layla got admitted to the childrens ward today. We were there from 12pm - 6pm. She didnt feed well last night and then threw up everywhere this morning .Lots of lovely mucus - ewww!!!

We stayed for observation and the little minx finally drank while we were up there. The Dr's and Nurses were fantastic and all fell in love with my little girl. They were saying she's a gorgeous baby. I know   I had three people ask if they could take her home!!!  not a chance! 

dont want to ever have to go back there again though - not nice


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

 I haven't seen the pictures of Faith  

Annie How awfull for you I hope Layla has picked up now? How is Hannah?

Deedee How are you? has Hannah come round to Faith yet?

Claire   Hosting christmas when you'll be heavily pregnant - you MUST get people to help and    for them to expect you to do it

Emma how are you?

I still have this rotten cold, tummy doesn't feel right either and I'm generally feeling like a really bad person and quite depressed. Thing are tough right now

Donna x x 

p.s Just thought you may have an old email address Deedee I'll send you my current one


----------



## deedee2

Oh Annie- Poor Layla, that must have been terrifying for you. I take it that Layla is home now. How is she feeding? I e-mailed you too hun, have you changed your e-mail address?

Emma- Sorry Emma, you probably thought 'who is this strange woman and her baby and why is she e-mailing me?'  Id like to think that I was looking a bit better last year at our meet and not quite so pale and exhausted 

Donna- Many Happy Returns to the boys    

Claire- Christmas cake making? Im very impressed 

Faith is an angel and spends her time either sleeping or feeding- i hope it lasts! Hannah has been poorly today at childminders she coughed that much she made herself sick and has been v clingy (to DH) all night. I hope its not croup again, we'll see what tomight brings


----------



## deedee2

Oh yes donna that must have been your old address. PM your new one hun xo


----------



## AnnieR

Hello

Well, we had a ropey start to the day with Layla not wanting to feed much again. Then she perked up this afternoon. Feeding is still a real struggle. She cries when you put the bottle in her mouth - almost like she's scared of sucking. It must have really hurt her these last few days  but then she has a go at it and we got there in the end. She's got conjunctivitis aswell now, so looking soooo pretty - NOT 

ooh - Hannah *finally* pooped in her potty today. It's taken two bloomin weeks to encourage her to do it. The girls at the nursery told me to perhaps change my tactics and get tough with her after I'd always thought it was wrong to tell her off. Seems they were right and it worked today 

Deedee - I've sent you my new e-mail address. Cant wait to see the pics! hope Faith remains a good little girl  Sorry ickle Hannah was poorly today. Is she any better now? What is it with these girls clinging to their Daddy's?!?

Donna -  really sorry to hear you're finding things tough going at the moment. Why on earth are you feeling like a bad person? I cant imagine anything further from the truth xxx

Emma- How are things your end?

Anyone watching I'm a Celebrity? I didn't think I'd get into it this year. Thought it had done it's time - but i'm loving it!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Deedee love the piccies of Faith thanks for emailing them

Claire was it your growth scan today? how was it? great to see bub again isn't it

Emma how are you?

Annie poor lil Layla she's really going through it, hopefully she'll have it all out of the way for christmas though.

I had thought I might start potty training after christmas and just try it softly softly BUT ryan took is trousers and nappy off today and decleared he needed a wee wee! he didn't want tht potty so took him to the toilet, he sat there for a while and strained (lol) then he clapped himself! he didn't do anything but well its a start so think we are going to buy some big boy pants over the weekend and give it a try next week.
We showed him that mummy and daddy don't wear nappies and asked him if he wanted pants and he said yes choo choo ones! lol so we will see how it goes

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Deedee - Awwww, she is scrummy! Love your short hair aswell. Looks really lovely   how is Hannah?

Donna - I spoke too soon! She pooped her pants again this evening. Her reward (Buzz Lightyear) has been confiscated   Sounds like Ryan might be ready to give it a go!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Aw bless poor Hannah and poor buzz lol

I have no idea where to start with the potty training so I ma sure I will be on here for advice. For now I am going to let Ryan lead, Callum isn't interested at all wouldn't try the toilet so gave him the potty but some how he fell off it - don't ask me how so its a no go for him right now. But hoping he will follow Ryan if Ryan takes to it


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Good weekend?

After having a few really rubbish few days and fighting the urge to self harm I have come out the other side and I feel much better now. So hope it lasts  

Deedee so sorry that Hannah is shunning you (they know how to get to us don't they) I am sure she will come round she just has to adjust to no longer being mummies number 1  
Glad Faith is doing so well though  

Ladies I need some advice......................... now be honest with your thoughts

TTC #3 or wait?

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hello all,

Sorry to have been awol. Had a busy weekend and didn't get time to post.

Donna - I would say wait. My view, fwiw, is that ttcing and being pg are such emotional rollercoasters that you should wait until you've had a year or so of feeling well again all the time (or almost all the time) before trying. 
Other questions to ask yourself are whether your relationship with dh is sufficiently stable (you've had a few ups and downs there haven't you in the past year or so), is his job secure, and can you afford to have more children (would you need a bigger car, for example).

Only my opinion though. Hope I haven't caused offence.


----------



## goblin1975

I've been busy too.  Busy at work, busy at home, bring on the putting my feet up temporarily stage!

Donna, FWIW I would be inclined to wait a little while and see how you feel longer term.  As Emma says, pregnancy isn't an easy time and you really need to dedicate time to yourself for a little while first, IMO.  There are also the practicalities although I appreciate there isn't always a best time to have a baby, just look at my DH's job, who'd have seen that coming.  But I'd still say you should give yourself a bit of time and space first.  Hope you're ok with my opinion. 

Deedee, how are things with Faith and Hannah?  Is Faith settling in ok?

Annie, how is Layla?  Is she feeling better?

Emma, what have you been up to that's kept you so busy?  Sorry, not being nosey, just making conversation!

My growth scan was ok, all within normal limits so a natural birth continues to be on the cards.  I have another growth scan in 4 weeks time but my cons says he thinks it will be a tick in the box.  I need to ring up for my stool sample results today, am currently putting it off!  Made some nursery progress at the weekend, we collapsed the computer desk and bookcase that were in there and moved the chest of drawers the baby will be using in and put some of the things we've bought away in the drawers.  MIL bought us a play gym (the wrong one) so I need to pop to Mcare today and change it!   Oh, and I went on my hospital tour and I have to say that it did more to alarm than reassure.  I don't know why.  But I do have a question - are there showers and are there hairdryers?!  As I didn't see either and if I have to stay in for longer than 24 hours this will cause me a major trauma.  After about half way round DH started holding my hand, he said afterwards that he felt sorry for me as I looked a mix of horrified and petrified!

x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Not been doing anything very exciting at all, just seem to have been out a lot or been kept busy at home.

Claire - glad growth scan went well. Good luck with poo results!

I'm sure there will be showers somewhere. First thing you do after having a baby is have a shower to clean off all the blood and gore. Actually that's the 2nd thing - you have tea and toast first and tastes fantastic! I'll ask people who've given birth there about the shower situation tomorrow, if that helps. Didn't spot any hairdryers at the hospital I was at. At that one there were 4 beds per ward and one bathroom in the ward (plus a few ensuite rooms - had one of those first time). I personally would not have had the energy or inclination to stand drying my hair after having given birth. It was hard enough just going to the loo and washing my hands. Also suspect that hairdrying noise would upset little babies and their mothers who are trying to sleep and rest.

PLus hospitals are heated to such a ridiculous temperature your hair will dry within seconds of leaving the bath or shower!


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, if you could ask that question that would be fab.  We went into a delivery room but not into a ward (although I could see 6 beds in each of those but I certainly couldn't see a room that might have a shower or bath in it!).  I should have asked really, but it was such a big group of us that there wasn't really the opportunity.

Hairdryers and babies - yes that makes sense.


----------



## AnnieR

Afternoon!

Flying visit as got oodles of chores to do. Need to take some frustation out on the bathroom. Hannah driving me nuts with her poopies. Still refusing to do them in her potty  

Donna - I agree with what the other girls have said with ttc #3. The boys are still very young and try and remember how hard it is with a newborn. Dont be carried away with the nostalgia of what it felt like to be pregnant, the excitement, the attention. I did a little bit, but it was nothing like the first time around. There was no opportunity to sit back and enjoy it as much and I actually didn't enjoy it so much this time. I honestly would wait until the boys are nearer pre-school or even school age to even consider it. At least then you wouldnt be at home all day everyday with 3 children. you would have a break from the boys and quality time with a new one.  

Clare - I paid to have a private side room on my own and it had an en-suite shower room. No hairdryer. I took my own with Hannah, but didn't have time or energy to use it. I did use make-up though  
Really glad all went well at the scan. Sounds like everything is starting to come together with your nursery. I want to see pics when it's finished!

Emma - How are the boys? Did you ever go to the GP and sort out your pill?

Deedee - Hope all is going well


Layla is making small improvements. She still has a nasty cough and every feed is a real battle. She gets very distressed. So deflating as she was a great little feeder prior to that  

Speaking of which. Time for another round  

TTFN x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Girls girls your advice was what I needed to hear. I feel the same deep down but I have been getting so broody. I new you would all be honest and put me in my place so thank you for that its what I needed.

Annie would it help Layla to feed her little and often while she is poorly if feeding is a battle? or would that be more stressful for you both.

Claire I think most hospitals are them same. I was in a room with 4 beds and we shared a shower and toilet. I think I would of strangled anyone using a hair dryer lol
Emma is right the tea and toast tastes fantastic! I didn't have mine till about 2am becasue I had a reaction to the spinal block nad was to unwell before then, but honestly it was the best cup of tea I have ever had in my life

we started potty training today but it didn't go well and I'm not sure whether to continue or not. It does feel a bit early to be doing to but Ryan kept asking to go to the toilet.
So confused

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Annie, so pleased to hear that Layla is improving.  Sorry Hannah is struggling with the poo!  Is poor old Buzz still confiscated?

Donna, are you persevering with the potty training then?  Glad you were ok with the advice.  The right time for you to ttc will come again and before you know it, you'll see. 

Emma, are you doing anything interesting today?  How did the Christmas cake turn out?  My decision not to put brandy in one of mine (for obvious reasons) isn't going down too well in some areas!

Deedee, how are Faith and Hannah?

I can't believe you all have 2 children!  Sorry, it's just occured to me! 

Nothing startling happening here.  My dad is coming round tomorrow to discuss the shower 'situation' so hope we come up with a quick and cheap plan!  My sample results were 'normal' so heaven only knows what's wrong with me!  I'm trying Yakult now to see if that makes any difference...

Did any of you use a TENS machine?  Was it worth the cost of hiring one?

Right, best get on.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire Glad sample was normal. It hadn't really clicked with me either that we all have 2 children! I am truely amazes that you are 31 weeks pregnant you must have the fastest pregnancy in the world!
I had plans to use a tens machine but I never got myself organised to hire one! 

Deedee how are your girls?

Annie How is layla doing?

Emma how are you?

I am feeling poorly haven't reallt felt well for weeks now and its really getting to me :-(

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Evening all,

Annie - how is Layla doing? Poor little thing - that sounded horrible (for you too). Hopefully she'll be recovered and fighting fit for Christmas.

Donna - hope you feel better soon. Is it a cold/flu thing? I swear I don't know anyone who isn't feeling ill at the moment. There seems to be a lot of things going around.

Claire - definitely showers at the hospital. The people I spoke to were all in and out in a flash, and didn't really remember exactly what facilities there were. I'll see 2 ladies on Thursday who were in for several days, so they'll know more about it all.
I used a TENS machine with W, and found it really helped manage the contractions. There wasn't time to use one with R, and contractions were so painful that it wouldn't have helped and would have been irritating. I didn't hire one - the hospital had ones you could use (they change the pads between patients).

Deedee - how are you getting on? Hope you're OK.

Nothing much happening here. I've finally got rid of the worst of my mouth ulcers, but am still a bit deaf; I've sort of got used to it now. Taking W to preschool tomorrow for a trial session so that he gets to know the teacher and vice versa. I hope he behaves alright.  Both boys have been testing my (limited) patience today. Think they're going down with yet another cold which is making them rather grumpy.

Got my Icesave money back.  Much relief all round.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh wow can't wait to hear all about W first day at pre school look at him getting all grown up!
Callum and Ryan have been out of sorts today to think they are getting colds to.

Pleased you got your money back muct be a huge relief.

Yeah still have a cold (which DH now has) but just feel really rubbish and low


----------



## AnnieR

Hello

Layla is doing alot better. Feeds are still a bit of a struggle, but I am managing to get them in. The hospital said to do little and often Donna, but it didnt really work. If she was full then that was the end of that! I'm sort of pleased really as she's fallen into a routine the last few days   Even managing to do bath, bottle and bed at 7pm which I am loving! So nice to have my evenings back.

Claire- I'm with Donna. Your pregnancy is absolutely flying! My SIL is due 2wks after you and it feels like she's been pregnant forever! I just walked all my tiny baby and newborn clothes over to her. Layla is finally getting into 0-3 size. 9 bloomin weeks old and still a little sparrow   Hope your Dad comes up with a miracle cure for thr shower  

Donna - I think it's the weather that makes everyone feel gloomy. No summer to speak of, just an entire year of rain and now straight back into the dark nights   Hope you pick up again soon  

Emma - Good luck at pre school tomorrow! 


Buzz Lightyear remains on the shelf    Dont even ask me    I give up!


----------



## pollyhoping

Just popping on to say hi...hope everyone is well. 

Love
Polly


----------



## goblin1975

Morning

Polly, good to hear from you, hope all is well. x  

Annie, sounds like Layla's making leaps and bounds now with the feeds, the 0-3 clothes, etc.!  Poor old Buzz up there on a shelf by himself! 

Emma & Will, good luck with pre-school, hope it all goes well!    Glad you got your money back, it was all a worry wasn't it!  If you have a chance, could you ask your friends if they remember there being TENS machines at the hospital?  I didn't see any and didn't think to ask; no worries if you can't, I'll ring the hospital in a few weeks and ask them.

Deedee, are you up to your armpits in dirty nappies?  Hope all is well with you all. 

Donna, sorry you're down.  I think it's the whole weather thing too, as Annie says summer never arrived and all hope has now gone of that, and here we are in wet and dark days again! 

The pregnancy isn't flying for me!  Well, it was, but now I am UNCOMFORTABLE  and it feels like it's been forever!  I'm going to buy a ball to sit on at the weekend as I can't get comfy anyway anyhow in the evenings.

Got my dad doing the shower assessment tonight, in return for fish fingers, beans and chips - he's easy to please!  Not holding out much hope though, my mum said that he thinks it's 'knackered' .  In which case I'm hoping he'll agree to install a new one and pronto but not putting all my hopes on that either as he hates plumbing!

Off to do more baby shopping on Saturday with my mum.  She gets 10% off Boots own brand due to her age and I have some Boots vouchers, so am hoping to get a lot of the basics and essentials cheap/free! 

Better go, lots to do at work.  I have 4 weeks left and more meetings than I usually have in twice that time, everyone is trying to get my input on things before I go!  Nice to feel wanted but frankly I don't give a ! 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Preschool went well - he loved it! Turns out we already know all but one of the children there too, which was nice. He's not very good at sitting still and listening though.  He starts at the start of January.   Can't quite believe it.

Claire - I love fishfingers, chips and beans! Baby shopping sounds fun.
Sorry you're uncomfortable. It doesn't get any better until the baby comes out, I'm afraid. 

Annie - yay for getting your evenings back! Makes all the difference doesn't it.

Donna, Deedee, Polly  

Dh is home from work today. He had to look after R this morning whilst I went off with W. Came home to find him pacing around and saying 'I don't know how people manage to do this all day every day'.  Then he went out to do food shopping because staying at home for a whole 3 hours was giving him cabin fever.


----------



## goblin1975

Yay well done Will!  I did  at your DH's cabin fever.

I've just looked up why I have pins and needles and numbness in my fingers at night, seems I have carpal tunnel syndrome!  I also felt dizzy yesterday and I think that is because my blood pressure is now very low (or was last week at my cons appt).  Dear oh dear.  I will have to ask the midwife what I can do about these things when I see her next week although she's usually useless!

Got a 121 with my manager now, oh joy.

x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening

Had a rather lovely day today. Actually had time to make myself look a bit pretty and got out of my usual jeans and top in favour of a jumper dress. Went and saw a friend I met when I did baby massage with Hannah many moons ago. Then met 2 other friends for lunch and a mooch round the shops. Layla has been good as gold the entire time. Going to a baby shower tonight. My first formal one, with a gift list and everything!!! I missed out on all those shananigans! Granted I had a sort of shower, but a gift list - WTF?!?!

Claire - Who doesnt love fish fingers and beans?!? Forgot to say that I used the TENS with Hannah and got on really well with it in the early stages. It got me to around 6cms and then I needed a wee bit more. I hired mine from Mothercare. 
Only 4 weks left at work! Hoorah! Have you got any plans for when you're a lady of leisure? I recommend lots of trips to Starbucks to read books and the paper. A few trips to the beauty salaon for a facial and oodles of laying around on the sofa watching DVD's. All the things that become a distant memory once little one arrives!
Speaking of which - are there any potential names in the running yet? Or are you holding out on us?


Emma - Yay Will! Really pleased it all went well today. Did roll my eyes at DH. Perhaps you should leave him too it more often   

Donna - How are you feeling today?

Gott a dash. Hannah taking over the keys


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

LOL at your DH Emma how funny. Glad Will loved pre school how often will he go in january?

Annie glad Layla is picking up how is Hannah?

Claire I have a ball that Annie kindly sent me would you like me to send it to you?

Poor Callum is ill he had a tempreture of 38.7 this evening that went up to 39. Got him to dr asap and she checked him all over and said he has toncilitos poor love he looks so poorly.
DH still has a cold and is in icreased pain down below and I feel really really rubbish

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Grrrr, losing my patience. Hannah has now decided to not poop at all   I think she's bunged herself up and has been whinging all day. She keeps saying she needs to go, runs to the potty and then comes running back to me for a cuddle. I'd rather she crapped her pants. At least she's happy then  

Donna -   Why you feeling rubbish hun? Poorly or something bothering you at the mo?

Cant stop I'm afraid. Hannah still not asleep.... JUST POOP!!!!


----------



## deedee2

Hi sorry this is just an update. 

Spent wednesday night in the childrens hospital with Faith. The madwife was concerned about her weight gain so took a urine sample and it showed a possible UTI. The GP sent us to A&E for more samples which were inconclusive so they admitted her. There were NO beds in any hospital in NI but we ended up in the childrens cardiac unit as that was the only cot. She appears well otherwise and is feeding ok but being in there has made me super paranoid now! 

back later must go and bath H. Sorry no personals,

D xo


----------



## emmadaffodil

Deedee - what a worry for you. Hope she is better soon.  What happens now (if anything)?


----------



## Donna Taylor

wow we are all going through it at the moment with poorly children hugs all round I think.

Deedee what a worry glad Faith seems well otherwise. Have they got to the bottom of it yet?

Annie could you try giving her lots of fruit etc so that she has to go just a thought?

DH and I were meant to be going out tonight but I still don't feel well and I don't really want to leave Callum. So DH is going alone and Ryan is going to stay with my mum as a treat. Poor ryan has been cooped up all week while we have all been ill so thought he would like to go there.
Dh has also taken him to see father christmas bit sad that me and Callum can't go.

Not really sure whats wrong with me been feeling off colour for over a week now. feel quite queasy and I was sick yesterday. feel really lathargic.

Emma how are you? have you gone back to potty training with Will. How is Robin haven't had a update for ages

Claire how are you? did your dad come up with anything for the shower

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - could you be pg?

Poor Callum. Hope he is better soon.   

What a lot of poorly children at the moment.

Potty training still abandoned. W can't shake off his cold and has horrible nappies still from that. No way can I face it until his bottom is back under control.
R is fine. He is into everything now. He crawls at lightning speed, and really wants to walk; he pulls himself up but his legs aren't strong enough to hold him.

On a more   note, W seems to have given up daytime napping. Today and yesterday he announced that he didn't want a nap because he wasn't tired. I knew this day would come but hoped it wouldn't be yet.


----------



## Donna Taylor

aw Will is becoming all assertive and grown up. I am to dreading the day when that happens to nem although the boys are sleeping less in the day now but that means they are in bed by 6:30 so don't mind that.

Callum is having horrible nappies to, last thing he needs when he feels crap anyway. I've just given him a bath to freshen him up but his temp has gone up to 38.8 again so it was a cool bath. When I got him dressed I noticed that his testicals seemed to be tender- not sure what to make of that I'll have to see what DH says when he gets back.

It has been mentioned by lots of people that could I be pregnant but I'm on the pill and I haven't missed any so unfortunatly I don't think pregnancy is a likely casue this time

How exciting R could be walking soon

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh dear, all these poorly children!  I hope Callum, Faith and Layla are all feeling much better very soon.

Deedee, how are you doing?  That all sounds quite traumatic, I'm not surprised you're freaked out.  Glad Faith is doing well though.

Emma, sounds like you have your hands full with your two boys!  How cute (you probably don't agree!) that Will is being so assertive!

Donna, the pill is only 99% effective when taking exactly as intended... you never know.  Thanks for your offer of the ball.  It seems that my mum has a gym ball (never used!) but thanks so much for your kind offer, I would have taken you up on it otherwise!

Annie, how are Hannah's, erm, body excretions coming along?  I should ply her with lots of fibre, then she'll have no choice!

Not much to report here.  My various aches and pains are getting worse but it's all so worth it.  Having said that, I can't wait to leave the office as my back is hell and the back rest still hasn't arrived!  Why am I surprised... !

Shower - more problematic than anticipated.  Can't find a replacement that fits the existing plumbing so it's a bigger job than hoped.  Ah well.  

Anyone doing anything nice at the weekend?

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hiya Claire,

I know its only 99% but come on 1% what are the chances!

Sorry to hear that the shower will be a bigger job than you could of done with! tsk tsk at work for not getting you the back rest! get on the HR or whoever you should have to work in pain. Still your be out of there soon.

Nothing planned for weekend probably not much if Callum and I are still poorly.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

The chances are 1% Donna!


----------



## Donna Taylor

ha ha you know what I mean


----------



## Donna Taylor

Well Not pregnant bit     to ever think I would be


----------



## AnnieR

Evening  

Check me out - both girls in bed at 7pm again and I did it all by myself     However....

H finally cracked one out late this morning. She followed me flippin everywhere and whined until she did. Waited til I ran up the stairs. She followed me to the bottom step and then it went quiet   Anyhoo, been giving her oodles of fruit all day and about 20mins ago I could hear her crying for me. I went running up and she was stood on her bed saying she needed a pooh. Could I find her bloody potty!?! It's always in her bedroom, but for some reason not tonight. Grrr!!! Found it in my room? and when I got back she said she'd already done it.

Fine, no problem I say to her. Pick her up and hear a thud   Was thinking WTF was that. look down and there's a lovely turd on the carpet. Why on earth was it there... because I flippin bloody stupid dumbo forgot to put her bedtime nappy on. She was commando. For the love of Pete!

I was just chuffed she called for me to tell me she needed to go! 


Deedee - OMFG! Poor Faith and poor you. I freaked out being in the childrens ward with Layla. It's so scary. Is she feeding alright? Was she just not putting on any weight or did she show other signs of a UTI? How did you get a sample? Sit there watching and waiting to catch one? I hope you're both alright now  

Donna - Sorry that you and Callum arent well. Keep resting up whenever you can x

Emma - Oh Lordie. I am dreading the day we have to give up daytime nap. It's a saviour alot of the time! I hope we can drag it out til school days   

Claire - You are literally days away from getting out of there. Any plans for a leaving lunch or night out?


Right - back to checking on me girlies. Make sure they are genuinely kippy snoozing x

Oooh - we're taking Hannah to the cinema tomorrow to see Madagascar 2. Possibl trip to the park in the morning to jump in muddy puddles... its a Peppa Pig thing


----------



## Donna Taylor

LOL sorry Annie but I laughed out load at poop on the carpet so hun but that is so funny


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Sorry Annie, I smiled at your poo story too!   I'm having a lunch, there is no way I could face a night out, I need to be in bed by 8.30 with some hot milk with all my aches and pains.  I have 3 and a half weeks left at work, not counting the 1 day after Christmas.  I'm not holding out on names as such.  The boy's name has been set for ages and I am convinced that I am having a boy anyway so the girl names are probably immaterial!

Boy: Harry James (DH is naming due to family name and traditional, I'm naming after Harry Potter! )
Girl: first name Hannah, Elizabeth or Katherine, middle name undecided we like Mae but it doesn't go with the surname so maybe Emily, Jane or Lily depending on first name

Donna, those BFNs are hard even when it's the wrong time, so a big  to you.

Deedee, how is Faith doing now?

Emma, how is your assertive young man and your wannabe walker today?

Well, I've been round the shops this morning and now have my feet up with a cuppa and some dark chocolate.   Got loads of bits though, including a bath, a monitor, bed sheets, bottles, breast pads, mat pads, baby bath and baby shampoo, a sleeping bag and I've lost count of all the other little bits and pieces.  My dad came along to carry the bags, bless.  I've been given a moses basket as a present (so there goes the travel basinette idea!) so it's all coming along nicely now.   I even managed to get a Christmas present for DH (a really nice book of nursery rhymes, can you believe he doesn't know any, wicked old MIL never did that sort of thing).

I did my pregnancy yoga dvd on Thursday and the last two days the carpal tunnel symptoms haven't been as bad so maybe that's the way to go.  Got to brave Sainsburys later  better have a nice loooooooong rest first. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Annie - sorry but I did laugh at the poo story!   She is doing so well though, really.

Deedee - how is Faith now?

Claire - what a lot of shopping.
I love (almost) all your name choices. Indifferent to Jane, but it is my middle name so I suppose I should like it. I don't feel like a Jane though.

Donna - sorry it was a BFN. 

Assertive man is fine, thank you Claire. No nap again.  That is 3 days in a row, so I guess that is it now. I made a special trip with him today to a big garden centre in St Albans that has a huge display of Christmas trees, decorations, and a themes display that attracts crowds of children and old people. He hated it (loved it last year ) - didn't like the moving animals, and we had to make a hasty retreat.

Got to dash, Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

EEEEKKKKK DH is going back to work on Monday!!!!!! How will I cope

Claire what a lot of shopping sound like you are well underway, did you brave saisbury or send DH?

Deedee how is Faith?

Ema looks there is no turning back now, although Will may nap again when he starts  pre school. His he going half day?

Annie how are you?

SIL is pregnant again so I will be having another neice or nephew next august. (I wont be saying to much in here remember the trouble I got into last time she was pregnant)
I am happy for them its going to be hard work though as she will have a 3.5 yrold, a 2yr old and a new born

Lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - you'll be fine.  Do you have a plan for the day? Is Callum up to going out yet? Is there someone who can come round?

Yes, Will will do 2 half days a week at preschool. 

Off to finish my Christmas shopping later.


----------



## deedee2

Hi quick Faith update,

madwife weighed her today and she has gained 6ozs in 4 days- yeeeeehah!! she is now 8 lb 7oz 

Im confused  over here preschool is called nursery but kids dont go until age 4 (the year before they start school) is that what W is going to Emma? H will go to playschool at 2 + 10 mths for a couple of days and then nursery school the following year (provided she gets a place!)

Donna, I feel your pain, DH is going to go back early (next Monday) and Im not looking forward to it....


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yea Well Done Faith  x x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Well done Faith! What a relief. 

Here (don't know if it is the same everywhere) they go to pre-school from 2 years 9 months until the September after their 4th birthday. They go for 2 mornings  a week at 2+9, 3 at 3 years, and can do up to 5 mornings in the term before they start big school. Entirely optional though.


----------



## goblin1975

Well done Faith! 

Donna, sending you a big  for today, I expect it feels daunting after having DH home for so long, but I bet it won't be nearly as bad as you're fearing.  How are you doing?

Annie, how are you doing with the potty training now?  Any more  mishaps?

I went with DH to Sainsburys as we were going to buy a little coat for the baby but they had sold out!   It was absolute hell as well, totally the wrong time of day to go!  I was getting very protective of my bump!

We had a rather expensive day on Sunday too.  We've been discussing on and off whether to get a new car, because we badly need one and next month we were going to have to pay for the sh1tmobile to have a road tax, MOT, repair whatever is leaking from it and a service, which would cost more than the car is worth.  So we've taken a deep breath... and bought a new car.  I'm still recovering from the shock but we got an excellent price thanks to DH's haggling and the state of the economy and hopefully we'll get it in a few weeks' time.  It's a Mazda 2.

Right, better get back on with my work!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

LOL Claire we bought a new (but used) car at the weekend too - also a Mazda (MX-5). Not _entirely_ practical with children, but good fun. Ours was to replace an old banger too. Plan is to keep this one for a year or so (unless we wreck it, as per usual ) then trade it in for a used new Fiesta.

Donna - how are you managing today?

Deedee, Annie - hope you and your little ones are OK.


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Everyone!

We had progress today   Hannah pooped in the potty at nursery! Apparantley she made everyone admire it   She was so excited to tell me when I got there - awww! I was so proud of her I was welling up  

Emma - Ummm, if its the little two seater car that I'm thinking it is, I am wondering exactly where Will & Robin are meant to sit?!? Exactly how big is the boot and would they not object to being squeezed in there?

Claire- Yay! new car! What colour is it (always an important question  ) Are you going to send us a bump piccie?!?

Deedee - Ah, thats great that Faith is doing well. did the tests results come back?

Donna - how was your first day without L?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Claire you must put a bump picture by your name - come on show it off.
What an expensive weekend. I did laugh at your car story it was as if you just woke up and decided to buy a car!

Emma no effence but I can't imagine you racing around in a sporty number but hay sounds fun!

Deedee how is Faith? and Hannah of course

Annie so glad Hannah is getting the hang of it. I have brought the boys pull ups (after previously being against them as I think there just another nappy) so we will see how they go with them. They haven't mastered weeing in the toilet but have mastered going in and out to the toilet every 5 sec 

First day without DH was okish. I went round my mums and I don't know what I would have done without her. Ryan is just such hard work and I just can't cope with him. I feel sucu a failure with him.
I did cut myself when I came home mainly out of relief which I know sounds strange and partly as a reward for egtting through the day which I know sounds even more bizaar.

DH knows I cut myself but all he did was hug he didn't ask me why or anything which makes me feel $hit

It was hard for DH being at work and painfull but he is going to give it a week and see how it goes.
I'm at playgroup in the morning then boys are at my mums while I go to the hospital for my psych appointment

Lots of love

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Donna - how are you doing today? Hope your appointment goes OK.  Maybe dh just didn't know what to say about the cutting (hug sounds like a lovely gesture though).

Annie - clever Hannah! As and when we return to potty training I shall be asking for your advice. W's nappies are too yucky to contemplate it at the moment.

Yes, it is the little 2 seater car, but we've got a big estate car for transporting children and pushchairs. You can even fit a pushchair in the boot, and the passenger seat has isofix, so it can be used to transport one child. 
LOL at Donna - I'm a bit of a petrolhead on the quiet, and a very aggressive (fast ) driver. Rubbish at parking, but I _love _ driving!

Off into town soon to attempt a few errands and look at the Christmas tree.

Have a good day everyone,
Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Morning

Donna, hope your appt goes ok today.   Are you going to tell them about yesterday's cutting incident?  Perhaps as Emma says your DH didn't know what to say.  Mine often says nothing to avoid saying the wrong thing!

Annie, a big well done to Hannah!   Your little girl is growing up fast!

Emma, ooh nice car to have.  What a coincidence we both bought a Mazda on Sunday! 

Deedee, how are you all today?

The car is metallic red.  I always like silver cars, but our Golf is silver so thought we should have something different!

The pressure of DH's job situation is really mounting on us.  We had a blazing row last night and he stormed out, which was not good.  He's under an enormous amount of pressure (there was talk of both redundancy and sacking staff again yesterday), while I feel like I need to support him and hold everything else up with noone supporting me, and the little fact that I'm due to have a baby in 7 weeks.  Plus my parents are being a bit off with me because we went round for dinner Saturday night and I didn't want to stay long (because I'm tired, uncomfortable, my hands are painful, etc., etc.) I thought they would understand. 

On that glum note, I have a meeting to go to with a new girl who apparently is 'very very pretty', or so people keep saying.  Just what I need!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

This probably qualifies for the most stupid question ever, but it has only just occured to me - do they do internals when you're in labour?!   Are they as scary as a smear?

Obviously, giving birth will be even more traumatic, but for some odd reason it never occurred to me that internals would be included!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Before, during, and possibly after.   They need to see what your cervix is doing, how dilated you are, etc. They also have to stick their hands up and have a grope around if you have a sweep, have your waters artificially broken (stick a sort of knitting needle up there), or if you have to be induced.

For me, a smear is worse than all of these, except induction. That hurt more than labour (which is saying something).


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks for that Emma, much worse than I imagined!!


----------



## deedee2

Sorry Claire but yes you will have internals during labour to check how many cms dilated you are. I actually didnt find them as bad as normal smears, prob because everything is so 'soft' and relaxed 'down there' by that stage.

Donna- How did ur appt go hun?

Faith now up to 8lb 10oz  Urine tests negative so there's nothing to worry about. She is doing really well and is such a good wee thing and hardly ever cries. It is great having DH here to help but I know that I need to get into a routine on my own asap. We have decided that he should back to work early (next Mon) and Im dreading it.....

Sorry I havent been on much recently but I honestly havent had a minute, Im trying to do as much Xmas shopping as poss before DH goes back.

luv DD xx


----------



## goblin1975

At least I'll know in advance about the internals and what you say makes sense Deedee about everything being 'softer'.

Glad Faith is doing so well!  That's great news! 

I've just been to the midwife and now measure big for dates!   She wanted to refer me to the hospital re my carpal tunnel syndrome but I've declined as I think it's a bit over the top at the moment.

Back later, hopefully, got three meetings back to back starting now!  (what about lunch?! )

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

It's all very quiet here.  Meetings are over now, what an nightmare that was.

I've just had a call from DH.  It seems that he/they have added up his holiday incorrectly and they're saying he's taken 1 day more than he should have, he's saying he hasn't or if he has it wasn't intentional and he has 2 days booked off next week so wont take one of them if it's wrong.  They're calling it gross misconduct, and he's been called into a meeting just now where he thinks they're going to force him to resign.  I'm sat here wondering what on earth is going on.  He sounded really upset on the phone as he'd never do that intentionally he's very hardworking and conscientious. 

x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - This company is insane! How the hell are they getting away with treating employees like this? Perhaps its time DH got legal representation and argues a case of bullying him to resign? My company just got fined £20k for doing such a thing. 

your poor DH. Work must be really horrible for him right now  

Stay strong x


Back later to chat to everyone else. Just going to get H from nursery.

finished my Xmas shopping today - hoorah!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - from the information you've given it sounds very much like they are trying to push (i.e. bully) your dh into resigning. If he wants (or intends) to stay in his job he really ought to seek legal advice asap.


----------



## emmadaffodil

Been googling and pondering your dh's situation. Has he got a union? Has he been in touch with ACAS, or at least looked at their website? If he actually is being bullied the Andrea Adams Trust (see website) might be able to help.

Does his firm have clear grievance and disciplinary procedures? Are these being followed to the letter?

Will ask dh for his view when he gets back, but employment law is not his area at all.

Would be well worth dh keeping a diary of dates and times of all these conversations with is employer, and exactly what was said and by whom.


----------



## pollyhoping

Just saying hi - sorry that your Dh is going through more bad times - hope it gets sorted out soon in a good way. 

Actually I really came on to say I am green with envy at your MX5 Emma, I really really miss mine, and as soon as the lease is up on this heap of junk, I am getting another on (MX5, not heap of junk). what colour is yours??

Love to all

Polly


----------



## AnnieR

Emma - Very good idea about keeping a diary. 
Dont be coming to me for potty training advice. Although she pees successfully, the poopies are still hit and miss. Well, more miss to be fair. She's such a contrary madam. She just does it when the mood pleases her.She knows exactly what she is meant to be doing and will chunter on about it to anyone who will listen. Then poops her pants   I am booking Layla into nurseryfor an entire week when the time comes. Let them do it  

Claire - OK, dont think less of me when I confess to this. When labour commenced with Hannah, I spent the first few hours on edge because I knew an internal was coming. At first my eyes did bug out their sockets, but then i thought, actually this is alright. The pressure of the Madwife pushing around the cervix felt quite nice when the contractions were pushing her down. dont ask me why, but it was a bit of alright   
I had about 6, maybe more during that labour and each time they did one I had two students have a go to. Having Hannah seriously cured all of my fears.
So, when it came to Layla I was quite looking forward to it - sicko, I know   But absolutely nothing scares me about down there now. Who would have thought that a few years ago  


Deedee - I think you're managing to post more often than I did in those first few weeks. It's chaos to start with isnt it? I absolutely pooped me pants when DH went back to work, but it actually helped me find my Mojo. After a few days I was bathing both girls and getting them to bed by myself. Oh yes, all bow at the alter of Supermum Annie. Like no other Mum has to do it  
Sounds like Faith is doing really well. Having Layla weighed tomorrow. She can finally have her first set of jabs (2wks behind) Think she's about 9 1/2 - 10lbs now. She is just the scrummiest baby. She's smiling all the time and coos at us. My heart melts. I'm enjoying her alot more than I did Hannah at this stage. I'm alot more relaxed, but that's knowledge for you hey   Oh - and she sleeps sooo much better too. That makes a difference! 
One small complaint - she has some mega explosive nappies. Hannah was much more of a Lady   We were at an out of town shopping centre today and DH had to run off and buy her a new outfit. It was bloody everywhere. That's the 3rd time she's done that to me now. Must learn to carry spare clothes    


Donna - how are you doing?


Finished my Xmas shopping today and everything is wrapped. Hoorah! 

My best friend has her section booked for next Thursday and I am absolutely buzzing about it. We've been friends since we were 10 and had Hannah and her little boy 10wks apart. Layla and her new little girl will have the same age gap. Feels like Layla has been here and we've been waiting for hers for aaaages! 

We have our annual (newly so) Secret Santa Party on Friday afternoon. There's 5 of us that have been friends since school who have all had babies in the last 3yrs. Instead of each of us buying for everyone, we decided to do an annual SS. Looking forward to that. Hannah was a miserable so and so at last years. Hoping for an improvement this time!

Really need to go write Xmas cards, so TTFN x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - you sound like superwoman.  
I did LOL at you enjoying the internals. My mw was (is) a lesbian, and I spent the whole time fretting that _she _ might enjoy doing them (as if ).

Polly -  I keep meaning to email you, but somehow haven't. I think about you a lot, even if I havent actualy done anything about it (that isn't meant to sound as freaky and stalkerish as it does ). I'd love to meet up when you've got a free moment.
The car is black, btw. I think it looks fab, but I haven't quite got the hang of driving it yet; you have to work hard to make it go fast, it seems.

Claire - dh says your dh must, must, must get legal advice asap. His view (obviously with very little to go on, so feel free to take with a pinch of salt) is that they are intending to fire your dh but he would have a good case for constructive dimissal. If they are planning on firing him, the chances are that they'll do it by Christmas/end of the year for their own convenience. He should get an employment lawyer or, at the very least, go to the CAB.

Got to dash, 1001 online things to do.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone,

Annie, I agree you are superwoman, why have you never confessed?!  All that running into phone boxes to change must be very time consuming!  
(did superwoman do that or was that just superman?)

I don't think any the less of you for your little internals 'confession' in fact it's given me a more positive state of mind to view them.  I'm going to pretend it's going to be an orgasmic experience to look forward to!

Emma,  at your mw possibly enjoying your internals!  Makes the mind boggle...  Your new car sounds nice.

Polly, great to hear from you. 

Deedee, how are things with you?

Well, as for me (or should I say us) DH has resigned this morning.  TBH I feel an enormous sense of relief.  We sat up late talking last night (a miracle for me to get past 9pm) and he admitted he was having chest pains as well as the not sleeping, not concentrating, and he thought he was making himself very ill.  Anyway, this morning he spoke to his manager who agreed the misconduct thing was not on and totally not the case, but DH has resigned anyway as he can't take any more of it.  His managers manager was fuming with his manager (DH could see them in a meeting room with the big boss gesticulating at him and waving his arms around) as this big boss is the one who promoted DH in the first place as he didn't want to lose him.  But DH has made his mind up.  Yes, we could probably have tried the employment tribunals but TBH DH wanted to change jobs, wanted to get in some classroom experience, and we are viewing this as an opportunity, an end to the stress we've faced and hey don't 2 doors open when one closes?  I don't think either of us could face the stress of a tribunal etc especially as his manager is a compulsive liar as well as a complete b*st*rd.  He has gardening leave for 1 month so he's going to use that constructively.  Not the way things are going to go but he's currently cleaning the oven as it's needed doing for AGES and we haven't had a chance to do it!!!  I can't believe I'm so calm about this (especially as my work have just announced they need to make 11% cuts in outgoings which may include staff) but I feel just so relieved for all of us.  I don't think the baby was enjoying the stress either.

xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - good for your dh! I'm sorry he's been effectively forced out, but he sounded so unhappy there. This will be a great opportunity for him to do something new.
Your job should be safe, I'd have thought. They can't make you redundant when on maternity leave, can they.


----------



## goblin1975

Our place respond to things so slowly that I'd be back long before any such decisions and TBH I'd expect natural wastage and/or early retirement to sort out the staff side.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Glad that there as been an end to it all for you and DH claire. it sounds like you have lots of good things on the harrizon


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon and thank crunchie it's Friday!  I could really do with a rest!

Where is everyone anyway?!  Is anyone doing anything exciting at the weekend?  

I'm writing Christmas cards , putting up the tree (with supervision, of course) , icing the Christmas cakes  and preparing for my examiners standardisation meeting next Friday.  Hopefully all the housework will be being done today by my DH (who looks a lot better today, more like his old self) so I can be a lady of leisure. 

Right, better feign interest in my job.

x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Must of been the day for it yesterday as DH resigned yesterday to


----------



## goblin1975

Oooooh Donna, why?  Is it because of the pain he's in?  Or does he just fancy something new?

My DH has been inundated in the last 24 hours with bereaved colleagues who can't believe he's resigned and who think his manager is a bleep.  It's really helped pick up his confidence. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - what happened? Does he have anything else lined up?

Claire - glad you dh is feeling happier.

Baffled by your Christmas cards and cake icing. I was sure it was only the _star_t of December.

No real plans for tomorrow. Sunday quite busy - long dog walk with friends in the morning, childrens' party in the afternoon. This evening I am ....... *going out*!    First night out since last November, I think (2007). Going for a meal with some of the ladies from toddler group. Sadly it will not be a night of wild debauchery. I was going to get a taxi and drink, but everyone else is driving and not drinking, so I will have a sober night too.


----------



## AnnieR

Emma - Oooh, goodie - a night out for you. DO NOT go home early! Hope you have a great time.

Claire- Well, this is a new beginning. How lovely that DH is getting all this support. Must be a huge confidence boost for him   Him feeling alot better about things will surely rub off on you and in turn, little person. Now just relax and enjoy the last few weeks  

Donna - What happened with DH's work?

Me? Superwoman   I'm more like the Tazmanian Devil on speed   I spend my day bombing around like a whirlwind. 

Example - Up this morning and sorting the girls out. Took H for a haircut, then got my Mum and took her clothes shopping, home for a shower and quick tidy round the house, back out again for the Secret Santa Party which was utter chaos (8 kids and parents!) home for bathtime, milk, stories and bed. Just sat down. Sooo, been on the go about 13hours thus far. Boy, I'm pooped  

We are having a home day tomorrow so I can get all the cleaning under control. DH has been home all week and the place is a flippin tip! I'll be glad when he goes back so that the house in order again! I spend the day following him round and picking stuff up  

Perhaps i could borrow Claire's DH?!?!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Night out was ok. Pleasant enough. I left early (11ish - _way_ past my bedtime) because I was tired and a bit bored, tbh. I guess I'm just a dull stay at home sort of person.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

Dh resigned party due to the pain he is in he just can't work and partly becasue I have been in a bad way this week. I am ashamed to type that I have 7 cuts since monday so I am not doing good at all.

I'm just so tired of being tired.

Maybe I will goback to work just don't know right now   

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - big   for you. Sorry things are so tough at the moment. Have you told your counsellor about cutting again?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Just to let you know I am not sure how much I will be posting on here over the next few days weeks. I will be reading and may post as and when like I have been but things are very very tough right now and it isn't fair for any of you to have to take that on right now

I will be back but not sure when    

Thinking of you all

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - you must do what feels right for you, but wouldn't it help a little bit to write down on here what you're feeling and going through? How about using the PND board again, so that it is all a bit less public?

I hate to think of you bottling it all up and suffering in silence.


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - If it's all too much at the moment, of course we understand   just pop on every now and again and let us know you're alight. Even just a little smiley x

Lots of love to you xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna, I'm so sorry to read that you're going through a low patch .  Totally understand if you need to take a break from things, I hope you won't be gone too long though and as the others have said give us a smile or a wave now and again so we know you're ok.  

How is everyone else doing?  How are the babies?  And the potty trainers?

I'm the same.  Still suffering an upset stomach and carpal tunnel wotsit.  Got an antenatal class tomorrow on breastfeeding.  Not much else to report, how boring!  Oh, except our new shower is hopefully being delivered today so fingers crossed it's easy to install and is done by the end of this week as clambering in and out of the bath and using a handheld thing is not the easiest at my size! 

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

Phew! Didnt know coping with 2 would be THIS hard? DH back to work today so Im on my own  

Donna- Do what is right for you hun but dont stay away too long.  Im thinking of you, Xmas can be a hard time for a lot of people (me included!)

Claire-  at your Dh resigning, I didnt think it was that bad. Does he feel much better? 

This is only a flying visit, sorry, someone needs a feed...

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Thank you for your kind words. I'm ok ended up in a and e yesterday I just felt terrible. They are sending me a home help for now rather than admit me as they don't think that it is the best course of action to take  me away from the boys and family.

Just waiting to hear from home help team now

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Oh Donna.   Did you take yourself to A&E or did dh make you go? Did you cut yourself very badly, or something else?

Is there anything I can do? Feel rather helpless...


Is it better to talk about this on your other thread?


----------



## AnnieR

Oooh Donna   Have you heard from anyone today?


Deedee - You'll be fine hun. Give yourself a week or so and you'll find your Mojo. My first day was insania! 

Claire - Think we may have turned a corner with the potty training. We've had 3 days of poops in the toilet. Guess what did it in the end?.... chocolate! I was putting them on the xmas tree and said she could have 1 everytime she pooped in the potty or toilet. Not had an accident since   So her teeth may be rotting and she may get porky, but she's pooping  
Layla is doing really well. Slept 7-7 the last 3 nights, which may not mean anything to you just yet, but it soon will   I seriously cannot believe she is nearly 3 months old. She is soooo bloomin scrummy...sorry, gushy moment   I'm really enjoying it this time though  


Emma - How are they boys?


My bestest friend is having her section tomorrow. I feel sick with excitement. I had lunch with her today and I tried real hard to not mention it as she's a bag of nerves. MIL is coming to sit with the girls so I can go see the new little one. We know its a girl already. So Layla will have a new BFF  

Went to the cinema last night with the girls and watched Four Christmases. It was ok. Had a few belly laugh moments.

Going to another friends Friday night for a takeaway. That's my diet out the window again  

right-off for a bath xxx


----------



## Loubie101

Hello ladies, I'm just popping on to say hello as I'll be modding this thread from now on   If I can be of any help to anyone just let me know!

xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Welocome Loubie x x


----------



## AnnieR

Thanks Loubie x


Donna - thinking of you and sending lots of love x How you doing?


My BF had her little girl this morning - Holly! Going up to see then in a few minutes. Beside myself with excitement!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hello Loubie!

Donna - how are you?

Annie - what a lovely festive name!
I'm so envious of you - you sound so in control of everything. I wish you'd come and sort my boys (and me) out. Each time I think we're finally starting to get on top of things it all falls apart. Had a crap night last night (one or both boys awake from 4am onwards), and am tired and grumpy today.

Claire, Deedee - hope you're both ok.


----------



## goblin1975

Sorry I've been a bit absent.  Work are working me hard at the moment I have a major project on top of my normal work and only 9 working days left (yippee!) so I don't have the luxury of coming on here much as I'm so busy as there's loads to fit in!  On top of that, I'm supporting my DH out of work hours with his career plans and emotional well-being, which is taking up a lot of my time.

Just wanted to come on and say hi, Donna hope you're doing ok, hope everyone else is ok.  I'll try to post at the weekend, I'm out on leave tomorrow at the examiners standardisation meeting that I mentioned before.

By the way, I know I'm doing too much, just nothing seems available to give!

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Emma -   In control - me thinks not! You should have seen me trying to do bedtime the last 3 nights on my own. Listen, you need to remember that Hannah is at nursery 2 mornings and 1 whole day. I have my Mum and In Laws who help me out with the girls at the drop of a hat and both live literally spitting distance away from me. You do everything on your own 24/7, so give yourself a break   You and your boys are doing just fine   

Claire - Is that all 9 days! Well, Jolly Good says I. You need to be shot of that place so you can focus on you, DH and baby. Just do what you have to do to get through these last couple of weeks and then you really will have to put your feet up a bit x

Donna - Hope you're ok x

Deedee - Love to you and yours xxx


Oooh, must watch Eastenders - seeya later x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - only 9 days.  I swear this is the shortest pregnancy known to man.

Annie - you've made me feel better now. I was tired and grumpy earlier but am fine now (thanks to wine, a bath, and a lovely meal cooked by dh).
I still think you're superwoman though.  I thought of you earlier - I'm planning to have myself a proper wrapping evening next week, with mince pies, wine and cheesy christmassy music. (I know you'll now tell me you wrapped everthing weeks ago  ).


----------



## AnnieR

- yeah! But only because DH had a week off. We went and got the whole lot done and dusted when Hannah was at nursery. See, I have to be organised or it would never happen! We went and did all of our xmas food shopping this week when he had a day off! 

Cannot believe we only have something like 12 days to go! I am so looking forward to Xmas Eve. We're taking Hannah to the panto with my Mum and the Out Laws! How festive!

What are you up to with the family at Xmas?


----------



## emmadaffodil

You are brave going to a panto.  No way would Will stay still for more than 5 minutes.

We're staying here for Christmas, just the 4 of us. MIL is staying nearby with SIL, so we'll have her and SIL and the children over at some point. My parents aren't coming until early Jan. We invited them before Xmas, but they said they were too busy, and they don't want to come over the holiday period itself.

Feeling quite festive at the moment. Just made lots of mince pies, and am attempting to make costumes for the boys. They have to dress up for their music class next week. Robin is going to be a robin, Will is going to be a present (wearing a big box) or another robin if that is a disaster.

Going to have my hair cut tomorrow. I'm considering going very short, but am not sure quite how (dh fears I'll end up looking too butch  ).


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Emma, how did the outfit making go?  And the haircut?  (can we see a picture?)  It's not the shortest pregnancy to me!

Annie, I still don't see how you do it all!  You must be exhausted!

Donna, hope you're ok?

Deedee, guess you're mega busy with feeds and nappies.  Hope it's all going ok.

My examiners meeting went well yesterday.  I was really worried I was being an evil examiner because of the 5 sample scripts we had to mark in advance, I failed 4  but turned out I was right to.  Phew!  The real scripts turn up next week.

I'm supposed to be trying to sort out our finances at the moment and register as self employed for this examiner work, so I should go and do that really  but I'm looking for delaying tactics!  DH is fitting loft boards and my dad is trying to fit the new shower.  There's a lot of head scratching and head shaking going on upstairs, it's always worse when they have each other to 'discuss issues' with. 

DH has got some voluntary work in a local school for next week, as he can't work yet, so hopefully we'll see if he really does want to be a teacher or not.  I must say though, he's so much happier now, it's like I've got my husband back. 

Right I really must go and do these horrible tasks.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Yay Claire  - lots of good news. Sounds like things have turned a corner for dh. Hope he gets on well next week. Is it a primary or secondary school? 

Haircut completed. No picture. And guess who was at the hairdressers when I arrived - Polly! She was just leaving so we didn't really get to chat. She looked fabulous and very glamorous, as always though. I didnt go short at all, just had it layered to see if that is more manageable. If not I'll have it all chopped off after Christmas.

Bumped into 2 other good friends this morning to, which was lovely. 

How is everyone else?


----------



## AnnieR

I've had a right old day   Woke up full of a cold. Then neighbours started phoning to say the brook was getting scarily high and I should probably go take a look -aaahh!!! Well, we didn't flood. The rain stopped in good time. Just hope it stays away overnight or we're done for

Hannah went off to Mums this arvo and I tackled the masses at Sainsburys. Was seriously stressed when I left.

Just as Im getting ready to go and get H - the power goes off. Some guys from the electric board were working round the corner and cut the whole estate off. They said a couple hours to get it sorted. I took Layla to the Out Laws and sat there for a while. Mum said she would much like to keep Hannah for the night - no argument from me! 

Power finally came back on around 6.30. Got Layla to bed and say watching X Factor .

I shall fall into bed tonight!


Emma - How lovely bumping into Polly!

Claire - Have you had a nice warm shower this evening?


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Emma, what a coincidence bumping into Polly like that!

Annie, praying the rain stayed away last night for you.  What a nightmare re the power cut.  No shower as yet, there is a 'complication' so it won't even be finished today. 

Hi Deedee, hi Donna, if you're reading.

Well, I'm having a GRR morning, feeling seriously hacked off.  We've been having a 'debate' with MIL over the turkey as she offered to pay for it as her contribution to Christmas day, and was going on about buying some organic gold-plated turkey for £80 from a farm and we said to just buy one from Sainsburys as that was ridiculous and noone was bothered.  But this morning she telephoned to say that she's ordered a £73 turkey from Waitrose but she can't afford to pay for it (in other words, we'll have to).  I am fuming, I've told DH to tell her that there is no way on this planet I am paying £73 for a sodding turkey when you can get one in Sainsburys for £20, and how dare she order something so extortionate for us to pay for without our consent - under any circumstances, let alone one of us unemployed and one about to start maternity pay - and she knows we can't afford to shop in Waitrose so why would we agree to this?!  I sense we may all be falling out again very soon.  I absolutely detest detest detest that woman with every bone in my body.  Did I mention that I sold her camera for her on the intranet at work for £70 and she didn't even say thank you, or that she came round the other day but when I came to the door she just drove away (and later claimed she couldn't park, which is rubbish there were plenty of spaces).

I forgot to say, I had a fall on Friday, I slipped on some ice.  Luckily I managed to quickly drop everything in my hands and land on my hands and knees so the bump wasn't harmed, but it didn't half give me a fright.  I hate going outside now, and I also have a thing about going down stairs too. 

Sorry, that was a really moany post reading it back!  I'll come back later in a better mood!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - your MIL is very strange.  Get dh to sort the turkey out with her. Have nothing to do with it all, and then you can't be the baddie.


----------



## goblin1975

It's quiet on here!!  

Annie / Deedee, hope you're doing ok and not too swamped with feeds, nappies, etc.  

Donna, how are you feeling?  Thanks for the hug.

Emma, are you doing anything interesting this week?

Sorted MIL out, or rather DH did, she's reordered a more realistically priced turkey and she's paying for it.  Just hope she stays out of my way until next Thursday.   Got midwife tomorrow, growth scan Thursday and consultant Friday so it's all go!  Boss not pleased!   Still no shower  but hopefully by Thursday.

Right, better get back to it, snowed under at work.  7 working days to go after today!  Hooray!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Sorry, I have read posts but everytime I go to reply I get side tracked.

Cant even stop for long now! Having a crap day! Broke a wheel on my Bugaboo and it'll take over a month to get a new one   and having problems with Sky .. AGAIN!!!! their customer service is so ****e, then dont even have one! they dont speak to people via telephone. you have to e-mail or fax them. Can you bloody believe it!!! They are shocking 

I just spoke to one chap and said we'd have the whole lot taken out if I didnt speak to someone and his response was "when would you like us to collect the equipment?" - SHOCKING!!! He was not pleasant!

claire - glad you resolved the turkey issue. Are you having a leaving lunch? I forgot what you told me last time I asked -sorry  

Love to everyone, but go sooo much to do this arvo x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - all those sky telephone people are wasting their time phoning me with pointless 'courtesy calls'. I get at least one a day - lost my rag with a chap who phoned earlier and told him to stop pestering us.
Hope you get it sorted out soon.

Claire - glad the turkey issue is resolved. Smile sweetly, grit your teeth, and don't let her ruin your day.

Bits and bobs this week. Went to our music class yesterday in fancy dress, except W refused to wear his and had removed all traces by the time we got there. R was rather reluctant too. Our costumes were easily the worst in the whole class.  
Off to London on Thursday with the boys (party at dh's office). Not looking forward to that (particularly the return journey at commuter time) one bit.


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Annie, Sky are the worst aren't they when you have a problem!  Hope you get it sorted asap!

Emma, sorry to hear the costumes were a flop with the boys!  Office party sounds a nightmare!

Hi Donna, hi Deedee.

Off home in 5 mins, am knackered!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

LOL Sky phoned me _again_ after I posted. I wanted to say 'leave me alone and sort out Annie's problems', but didn't.


----------



## AnnieR

Grrrr, they are seriosuly hideous at customer service. Honestly the worst I have ever had to deal with. I had a nightmare with them when we moved back home after the extension. Funny how quick they were to take our cash when we upgraded the service   How can you not have a customer services department that you can talk to? How on earth do they get away with it?!?

Emma - Crikey - good luck at the party!

Claire - Hope you're at home with your feet up!


----------



## goblin1975

Oooh yes, I've had my share of to-dos with Sky! Aim for a solution *and* compensation!

Well, I am sat with my feet up right now, as my midwife appt is late morning so I can't go into work until afterwards (shame that!). Am really in the wars today though, I have another (!) upset stomach, I had the worst carpal tunnel syndrome so far in the night (agony!), a toothache, and a backache. But I am of course grateful for every single twinge and upset.  I might mention the carpal tunnel again today but I don't really want to end up with wrist splints!

DH is doing well at the primary school, enjoying it so far. I sent him off earlier with his packed lunch. Bless!  Am now waiting impatiently for my dad to appear to finish off the shower!

Ooh, and it looks like we are collecting the car on Saturday!

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping

Hi Girls

Claire lmao at your MIL! Sounds like it is sorted though. She really should be grateful that she is invited for Christmas at all after the way she has behaved - I hope you find a way to let her know that!

Emma - sorry I couldn't arrange to meet you when you finished at the hairdresser, I had already messed up our arrangements to go to DSS DIL and DGS's for lunch as I thought my appt was 9.00, so I was really against the clock. We had a lovely time with them, surprisingly. They now have their own place, and I could see that they really wanted it to be special and to make an effort for us. I'm not used to that in my family - I felt quite honoured! (See Claire, that is what MILs should be like!  ). Also  at looking fabulous and glamourous! I didn't at all feel like I was, nice to know that I can still sometimes scrub up well!

Hi to others...and big hug to Donna

Can I ask you to do me a big favour? Someone I know has been talking to me about their daughter's struggle with infertility and has been saying the wrong things (relax etc!) and I said I would help her with the right things to say. But I can't quite cope with going through this site and finding the right things - I am sure there is a post somewhere that summarises what is right and what is wrong to say. Would it be possible for someone to have a look for me and direct me to the right place or places? I'd be really grateful, as I know this woman would like to be saying the right things, and was a bit taken aback when I told her she had been saying the worst thing possible! 

Thanks

I'll pop back at the weekend to wish you all a MX!

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hi Polly,

I'm having a trawl through at the moment. I'll come back as and when I find something.

It was lovely to see you at the weekend. Just realised I still haven't replied to your email.  I did   at you laying down the law over the stationery cupboard! Glad things went well with DSS et al.

Back to the archives....


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hmm, haven't really got anywhere so far. Found a thread about things to say to get people off your back when they ask why you haven't got children, but most were quite rude - don't think that's what you're after.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Polly, good to hear from you.  I've had a look around the site too and so far haven't found what I think you're looking for.  I've had a look on another chat forum I go on and found nothing there either... however, I haven't given up yet and will have another look tomorrow if noone else has found something by then.

I'm afraid I'm not an expert on family acronyms, so I have no idea who you're talking about in your post , but it all sounds very nice. 

Hi to everyone else, a special big hug to Donna.  I'm thinking of you. x

All went well with the midwife and back to measuring correctly for dates so fingers crossed the scan tomorrow reflects that.

Must go, mountains of work to do!  Oh, and shower is fixed!  Yay!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire glad all went well with midwife today 

Polly the only thing I know of is a great film about IF and TTC that is on this site. Although it doesn't explain the right things to say it does give poeple an insite into what your going through. I remember I sent it to people and it helped them understand. Does always make me cry

Would that be of anyhelp?


I am feeling a little improved today. Having a meds review tomorrow and meeting with support worker to decide best cause of action over christmas when there are less people working

Hello to everyone x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Found the video, I really think it might help to explain to family what emotions you go through

See what you think

http://www.tearsandhope.com/emptyarms_video.html

/links


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Hope you're all OK. I've had the dreaded norovirus for the past couple of days, but feel loads better today (hope that's not a blip). Very unpleasant indeed (I thought I was dying on Weds night   ). I'm just praying that the boys and dh don't get it.  

It meant we didn't get to the party in London after all.

Polly - haven't forgotten about your request, but haven't got anywhere with it yet.

Donna - how did things go on Thursday?


----------



## goblin1975

Oooh Emma, norovirus, how horrible.  Hope you're feeling much better now!  (and that the boys and DH don't get it!)

Donna, how did your review of meds go yesterday?  I'll check your other thread in a mo and see if you've posted on there.

Annie, now is the Sky 'situation'?

Deedee, hope you're all ok.

Well, the scan yesterday went well, all growth in normal limits, head seems a little above average (but still within normal) with legs slightly under average (but again normal) so am thinking the baby takes after his maternal grandfather, I'll tell him later!  Had my follow up appt this morning and all on schedule for a vag delivery (lovely, I was praying for a c-section!  What a woos...) but I don't have to go back to the hospital again unless I feel reduced movements or need to be induced, until I go for labour.  Gulp.  They didn't want my midwife appt to be another 3 weeks away which is what was scheduled, maybe because I have a trace of leukocytes (sp) again, so I have one with the doctor instead on 31st.

Shower is playing up  my dad thinks the pump needs replacing.  What else is there to break?

Very excited about getting the new car tomorrow, all being well with the insurance details arriving on time.  Had a friend round Weds night (she didn't leave until gone 10pm though, big downside for me I'm still tired from it) but I got my first non-family presents for the baby, some bibs, some cuddle robes (unfortunately identical to the ones I bought, great minds think alike, will see if I can swap them), a snow suit and a soft book.  All very cute.

Question: If your baby was the right weight (think it's 6 or 7 lb) did you put them straight into grobags?  I thought that was fine to do but someone on another chat forum said 3 months...

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh, and I realise I am referring to the baby as if I know it's a boy... I don't 'know' it's a boy, I just think so!  I'm not holding back information!!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - I think it is 7lb for grobags. R was just over that so went straight into them on day 2 (he has a big head/neck too so there was no way he could have slipped down inside). W was under 7lb, but didn't stop screaming or feeding long enough to go into a grobag until about 7 weeks! I think I got him some newborn ones for 0-1 month, but they don't make them anymore (I'd lend you mine but they've vanished into a black hole - was looking for them for someone else recently).

You may find, if you are breastfeeding (I think you said you were planning to) that the baby spends most of the night in bed with you (going on the experience of friends who have bf) at least for the first 6 weeks or so, by which time they'll easily be over 7lb.

If you do get grobags, go for the ones with shoulder poppers and a side zip; ones with a front zip are a real PITA to put on or off, particularly when you're stumbling around at night all sleep deprived.


----------



## AnnieR

Evening

Grrr, I've had a looong day! Went over to best friends with the girls this morning. She was a wee bit snappy and a bit bloody rude at times!, but as she had a c-section a week ago I let alot of it go... but then decided that perhaps enough was enough and decided to make an exit. She apologised later   Felt bad that she made me feel that I had to leave. I was very proud of myself for not biting back   even when we were discussing a trip to a play area yesterday... A group of us friends typically meet there on a Thursday morning. We took her ickle boy along so he could see his friends and give her some peace. He and Hannah are like Brother and Sister and squabble like siblings. Anyhoo they had one of their moments yesterday and her little boy climbed over a table to give Hannah a wallop. She was no innocent in the matter, she had been shouting "NO" at him. I didnt think anymore of it til Best Friend says the other girls mentioned it to her when they dropped him off. She said "I asked them if Hannah deserved it"

WTF!!!!! Yeah, Hannah can be a right Madam on occassions but surely she never "deserves" a smack?!?! 

Or am I just being over protective Mum!!! I know she was joking and meaning "were they winding each other up" but the phrase "deserves it" is seriously grating on me! I'm stewing on it  


Claire - I do believe that babies have to weight 7.7lbs before they can go in a grow bag. Layla was too small for a while and it hacked me off no end as I love the things! Hannah went in one at 2 weeks. Cannot recommend them enough

Emma - Poor you catching that evil bug. Hope the boys dont get it  


Right, off to eat more chocolate and lament over these last 7lbs I need to get rid of. This time of year sucks when you've just had a baby and want to loose weight


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Annie, oooh dear re your best friend.  I think you're probably right about the c-section etc. taking it's toll, and she probably didn't mean it about Hannah "deserving it" even in jest, I expect it just came out all wrong in the tiredness of it all.  But hugs to you all the same, I'm sure she'd be mortified if she knew how upset you were. 

Emma, hope that nasty bug has gone now and you aren't now dealing with 3 ill boys/man, as I can just imagine they will think it's much much worse than you did!

Deedee, hope you're doing ok with Faith and she's thriving now.  Let us know how you are when you get a spare millisecond.

Donna, last but by no means least, I do hope you're doing ok this weekend.  I am still thinking of you and willing you to get back on the upward road.  ((hugs))

As for me.  Well, DH's employer has screwed up his dates, despite him having it in writing that his last day is 5th Jan and he is on full pay until then, they have done his salary and P45 as if he finished on the day he resigned (4 Dec) so he has not been paid this month except for a piddly amount for the first 4 days of December!  This has seriously screwed up our finances, as I doubt it'll be sorted before Christmas now and I'm trying to move money around to rectify it but I don't think I have time to do it before direct debits start bouncing.  Hormones are making it worse, naturally!  but I am soooooooooo cross with his employer.  I know we probably won't have much income from him in January (as he is going to do his 2 week block in a school to enable him to apply for teacher training later in the year) and February (as he will be spending some time with me and the baby) but that was planned for and this flippin' wasn't.  Aaaaaaaaaaaaaaargh.  

Oh, and the shower is definitely not ok.  Pump problem, but we cant' work out why and I absolutely cannot keep climbing in and out of the bath now.  I was almost (but only almost, of which I am very proud) in tears over it this morning.

On the bright side, the new car is luuuuuuuuuurvly!  And it was so nice to leave the sh1tmobile at the garage! 

Right, am supposed to be getting all my little jobs out of the way and finalising Christmas arrangements, as my exam scripts are due to arrive tomorrow!!

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping

Hi Everyone

just dropping on to wish everyone a really merry christmas - we are off to the sun for a week  

Hope the season brings you everything you wish for.

Lots of love

Polly


----------



## deedee2

Hi Polly great to hear from you. Enjoy your sunny week, you lucky duck! 

Emma- How you feeling hun? Shame you missed the party in the big smoke 

Annie-Hmmmm, you are right, no child 'deserves' a smack.I would be a bit peeved at that one too. Could you talk to your friend about it? Im sure she wouldnt want to upset you.

Claire- How are you cooking? Im intrigued about your examining, what is your subject?   at DH's boss

Donna- How are you babes?

Sorry Ive been awol lately, I literally havent had a minute to scratch myself. We were back at A & E during the week with F. Weight is not an issue any more (she was 9lb 8oz on Tues) but has bronchiolitis!  She has been very snuffly and it was actually affecting her feeding so HV suggested we go down as she would need suction to get rid of the yuck, bless her, it wasnt nice to watch but did her the world of good!


----------



## AnnieR

Deedee  - thats what Layla had!!! Not nice at all is it. I was in tears listening to her coughing.We had a night in A&E and then a day on the childrens ward.  Rest assured, she got over it within 10 days   Have you got a humidifier? I found that helped a bit. Hope she's over it for Xmas  

Polly - Happy Holiday 

Claire - Sorry Dh's employer screwed things up. Have you spken to his payroll office. They can get that money in the bank overnight tif they have to/want to! When do you finish?

Emma - How are you and the boys? 

Donna - Hope all is well with you  


Well, all ok here. I had a tarot reading today and apparantley I'm in for a ****e year! Very up and down! Well there's a bloody shock - NOT  

She also reckons I'm going to be preggy again very soon by accident. I dont think so!!! not going anywhere near DH  

All ready for Xmas, even got the table laid! Spent yesterday giving my kitchen the cleaning of its life! Skirting boards and oven cupboard doors, the lot!

I took Hannah to church last night to see the Out Laws sing in the choir. It was rather lovely and festive and she enjoyed it. We're also taking her to the panto on Wednesday night and I think I'm more excited than anyone! I just know she's going to love it  

I dont know if I'll be back here before Xmas, so sending my love to one and all

MERRY CHRISTMAS! Here's to another amazing year on the Vag Team


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Polly, hope you have a fab  in the sun. 

Deedee, sorry to hear Faith isn't well, hope she makes a really speedy recovery.   How is Hannah, is she excited about Christmas?  I meant to ask, how is she finding life with Faith?  My 'subject' as you put it (!) is marketing.

Donna, how are you hun?  I imagine it's a difficult time of year if you're not feeling yourself.  How are the boys, are they enjoying the festivities?

Annie, pregnant again, that would be something!  (obviously not part of your plan though!)  Better stock up on the contraceptives then!  Not something I'm envisaging having a problem with...   Think I'll just throw caution to the wind!

Emma, how are things?  How are the boys?  Thanks for the grobags info.  It is 7lb for the ones I bought.  The baby was estimated at 5 1/2 lb last week so thinking will be over 7lb... why oh why do babies come out that way?  Surely we could have adapted to a more preferable method like other mammals adapt to things?!  Sorry for the divert, the whole birth/labour thing is starting to plague me a little!

Well, as for me.  I went to a very good NHS antenatal class yesterday, I was honestly amazed at how interesting and useful it was (my expectations were VERY low, mind you!).  I've got my scripts through for marking and I've got flippin' international students from Zambia.  The language is terrible and some of the things they have written had my in hysterics (very unprofessional, I'm sure), like they were supposed to explain why relationship marketing was good, and one person started talking about condoms and how if you used them then you were easy... what on earth!  I resisted the urge to write any more than 'irrelevant text'!  

Yeah, DH pay situation not good.  His manager has f***ed up with his leaving date and payroll wouldn't sort it until his manager confirmed the mess up but of course despite leaving numerous messages his manager didn't sort it yesterday so we're still waiting to see what happens, meanwhile I envisage direct debits bouncing with glee until it's rectified or I get paid.   And this is the guy that told DH that lack of attention to detail (he made 1 minor mistake on a spreadsheet as he was under pressure) was a sackable offence.

My last day is 2nd Jan, but I'm off until then after 3pm tomorrow.   Lots to do in the next month though... 

Anyone have the private Strep B test?  Trying to decide if it's all hype or worth doing...

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Just a quick post to wish you all a Happy Christmas. Hope you all have a lovely time.   

Haven't had chance to catch up with everyone's news. Been rushing round like crazy the last few days. Dh has the norovirus now, and I'm   the boys don't get it.

Back tomorrow properly if  get chance.

emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2

Hi everyone, 


Just want to wish you all a very Merry Christmas and here's to a happy and healthy 2009 for us all! 

I definately hope to be able to 'speak' to you all in person in 2009 too when we get a meet organised.

lots of love from DD xoxo 

ps. Hope Santy is good to you all x


----------



## goblin1975

*Happy Christmas everyone!*

                   

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Happy Christmas to you all

Polly enjoy your holiday and I will speak to you when you get back.

Hope you all have a wondefull christmas especially thouse celebrating the first christmas's - Layla, Faith and Will

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## Loubie101

May all your dreams come true in 2009

Loubie xxx​


----------



## goblin1975

Hi

Hope everyone had a good Christmas and Boxing day!   Any news / little anecdotes to share?  I bet all the little ones had a great time!

Polly, hope you're enjoying the , it is 1.3 C here according to DH's new weather station. 

Our Christmas was good, we had a nice day, I got to put my feet up a lot and DH got me some great presents.   We've fallen out with MIL again though, exact repeat of last year, FIL rang up at 9 to say they were too ill to come, DH took round dinner on plates, crackers, cake, mince pies, etc. after our guests had left and just like last year she went beserk saying she was distraught about the presents we'd bought her (nothing wrong with them) and she'd been 'up all night crying' over it .  She did the same thing to DH's cousin earlier in the day so she has managed to lose her nephew and son in one day.  I say 'lose' this time, as she flew at DH in a rage and started hitting with the DVD we'd bought her (his hands were bleeding when he got back from defending himself ) thank goodness she wasn't holding anything more dangerous, anyway she told him to get out and never come back, which he did but unfortunately without my dinner plates that had the food on .  FIL also has a big bruise on his face from walking into a wall, but DH's cousin asked us if we thought MIL had done it, and yes maybe she did.  Anyway there is no way she's coming near my baby and that's final.  When I asked DH if he was ok about what had happened he said "face, bothered" so I think that's pretty much that!

Anyway, I'm just trying to distract myself from my exam marking which I need to do in the next week (and without going into labour or anything silly or I'll never turn them around in time!) so I'd better go and get on with it.

Hope someone posts soon, it's ever so quiet on here! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!!!!

Seaons Greetings to One & All. I have plenty to tell you (dont I always!)

I'll try and type as much as I can before Layla wakes up!!!


1) - MIL excelled herself with the digs at me. Well, I'm not sure if they are digs at me or just that she doesnt engage her brain before she speaks   After banging on for the millionth time how SIL wont be having an epidural when she gives birth (like I did both times  ) She then says to me on Boxing Day that SIL will be feeding baby herself (another one) so as to not DUMP on the Dad..... OMFG! How did i not respond with "Oh, like I do with your Son"?!?! The rage is still boiling away inside me. How verrrry rude! Grrrr...


2) Went to a wedding yesterday. Distant cousin, but Nan demanded I be there with the girls to represent. It took from 7.30am - 11am to get all 4 of us ready and out the door. It was a full Catholic Mass so had to keep Hannah entertained for over an hour   Then she falls down dome stairs at the reception, refuses to have a kippy snooze all day, Layla wanted feeding right as they serve the dinner we had waited 4 hours for! We ended up leaving just before the speeches started. Both the girls were crying, tired and I was close to joining them   On the bright side, I dressed them in matching outfits for the first time and they looked luuuusssh!!! I was uber proud Mum  

3) Hannah gave her dummies to Santa and yipee - they're gone! Its taking her a bit longer than normal to fall asleep, but ding dong, they're out of here! 

4)  Xmas Day was flippin fantastic. Hannah really got into it this year.She was sooo excited all day and insisted on wearing her Upsy Daisy outfit the entire time. She then gave us endless renditions of A B C on her new piano with microphone  

5) Went to panto for the first time ever on Xmas Eve and had the best time ever. Really fab start to the festivities. Will deffo be going again next year.

6) - Brother made a surprise visit home on Boxing Day which pleased everyone. 


Ooops, time is up. The Layla alarm has gone off   Hope thats enough to entertain you til I can come back again


TTFN x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sorry I went Robins first christmas not Wills.

I am amazed at the MIL's this year they have really gone the whole hog this time haven't they! Claire MIL has shocked me and I thought I was passed that with her poor DH but it is her that will miss out in long run so leave her to it. poor FIL.
Annie I thought you got on well with inlaws? the things she said were just plain rude and well done you fro not say anything not sure I would have been able to.

The boys had a fantastic christmas and loved it all. I was amazed theat they new what was going on. It was so cute when they woke up xmas morning and had stoclings on there beds for father chirstmas all I could hear is them saying ' wow whats that'

I enjoyed christmas through the childrne they got extra spoilt. Just built there kitchen so its ready for them in the morning.

I'm a totally differetn story will post on other thread

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Going off to ready your post now Donna


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Glad everyone survived Christmas more or less in tact.

Donna - the boys sound so cute. We got a toy kitchen for W and he loves it - but the bits (food, plates, spoons etc) go everywhere.  I'll look at your other thread in a minute.

Claire - your MIL excelled herself there. I do feel sorry for your dh and FIL.

Annie -   at your MIL. I thought you got on like a house on fire. How rude of her! Glad Hannah enjoyed everything.

Had a lovely time here. It was just us on Christmas Day. W got totally overexcited and loved all his presents. We had SIL and children and MIL round at the weekend too. MIL did come out with a few ridiculous things, but could have been worse.


----------



## goblin1975

Finally, some company!

Annie, ooh at your MIL.  Aren't they funny creatures!  You did well to keep your cool! 

Donna, I've checked your other thread but you haven't posted yet so I'll try and check back tomorrow.  Hope you're doing ok.   Boys sound very cute and like they loved the day!

Emma, glad you had a great day and W enjoyed it so much! 

Deedee, hope your Christmas was good, know it's not your favourite time of the year.

Wonder where Polly is sunning herself...

Are these kitchens for boys to train them for future girlfriends?!

I'm doing ok, very big and uncomfortable and I look like Stig of the Dump quite honestly!  I have a hairdressers appt for 10 days' time as I don't want to look hideous on labour day, but frankly I look hideous now instead!!  And as for what I'm wearing... no bra, DH's tshirts and some Primark joggers that have lost the elastic.  Oh yes, I look good. 

Right time for dinner.  I've finished my marking apart from a few minor admin things, so feeling very relieved... and proud.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire we have all been there, everything was to small byt the time I gave birth.
Its all getting very exciting now I hope you have your bag pakced?

Sorry was shattered last night I will go to other thread now


----------



## AnnieR

Claire -   Can we pleeeeease see a bump pic. Have you got our numbers to text on labour day? It's getting excitingly close now. We need to be ready   I'm guessing a boy by the way. Weighing around 8lbs  

Emma - Glad you had a lovely Xmas. We got H a kitchen last year and it's still her fave toy. Only downside is having two kitchens to clean these days  

Donna - Off to check the other thread  

Deedee - Hello!


I do get on really well with MIL, she just comes out with some absolute diamond comments every now and then. I think she dissaproves or doesnt agree on certain things I do and rather than just come out and say it, she slips these comments in to a conversation and perhaps hopes I dont really notice   Only so much even I can take though, so watch this space


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, will check your other thread next.   Yes, don't worry, I have hospital bags (plural!) packed, one for labour and one for afterwards, plus a pile of things I *might* need to leave in the boot so I don't have to rely on DH collecting the right things for me if needed!  

Annie,   at two kitchens to clean!

Hi Emma, hi Deedee.

OK, will circulate a bump picture, but I might crop it so you can't see my hair!!!  I will put at least one of you on the list for DH to text, any volunteers?

Just been into town to get the last little bits and pieces, got our bouncer chair and moses basket stand with DH's leaving gift (Mothercare giftcard) which was nice (and free, obviously), and some very big cheap pants from Primark (I can't bear the thought of disposables, I will just bin these afterwards).  Where can I get tongs from for handling the teat after sterilising?  I can't find one anywhere!  Did anyone have the strep B test?  I have the 'equipment' to do it if I want to, may discuss it with my GP at my antenatal appt tomorrow (midwife on leave and so I'm seeing the senior doctor at my surgery instead! )

Not much planned for the rest of the day, well nothing strenuous anyway, maybe some reading and watching The Golden Compass I recorded the other night... and maybe Mamma Mia... 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

ME ME ME ME ME ME!!!! I'm often awake in the night attending to one or the other, so do not hesitate to text in the wee hours!

I didnt use tongs for the teats. I wash my hands and use alcohol gel before I touch anything. Figure I cant do much more than that! Trust me, after faffing with tongs and dropping the bloody teats 100 times, you'll give up   You could e-mail the maufacturer of you sterliser and ask if they can supply one?

Nope, didnt have the strep B test. Now then, I remember having a chat with my Madwife friend about that and I cant remember what she told me. Was is that some women are more at risk and need the test? I'm seeing her tomorrow, so I'll ask her again.

I'm intrigued as to what this "pile of stuff" is that you're leaving in the car?!?!  We might be able to cut your bags down by half! You really dont use half the stuff you take!


----------



## emmadaffodil

LOL at Claire and all her packing already. I bet you go 2 weeks over!  

I didn't use tongs, or even alcohol gel. (In the US they don't even sterilise bottles). Strep B test was just part of routine testing at the hospital I used. Don't think I'd have paid to have it done privately if it wasn't.

Back properly tomorrow. Love to all,


----------



## pollyhoping

Hi all

well, my week in the sun was rather wet! We had some amazing storms and our view over the sea was spectacular when the waves were crashing into the swimming pool. Better than fireworks! We stay in a really fancy place when we go to this island, so it was dead comfy and lovely even with the rain drumming against the windows...lol.

We got through christmas really well - it is not my favourite time of year any more, so I am happy that it slips by mostly unnoticed! We were due to have family staying this week, but general illness has cancelled that, so we have another week to ourselves. 

Claire - your MIL really takes the biscuit - she doesn't deserve you or DH, at least not unless she gets some help. I'm sorry, but anyone who criticises gifts in front of the giver is incredibly rude, and it is your place to take offence, not hers. I might (as I am sure we all do) have a bit of a snigger at some in private with DH, but I would never dream of being anything but effusive and delighted in public. I once was given an extension lead as a present, so I have been tested! 

Annie - I would be tempted to say something to your MIL like  - obvoiusly it would be every mothers' dream to not have an epidural/breastfeed, so I hope that you won't make her feel too bad if it doesn't work out for her. (with a slight emphasis on "her" lol). 

Donna, I replied to your other thread. Big hugs....

Emma, Deedee - Hi!

Love to all

Polly


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again,

Polly, sorry your week in the sun was a bit of a damp one!  I've just told my DH your extension lead present story, he said he'd be pleased with that as he needs one!   Yeah, we are offended.  Despite that, I spoke to the GP at my appt today about her and he's advised that we write them a letter for their files outlining her behaviour so they can use that to put together a bigger picture next time they see her.  She's fallen out with her GP in the past, so it will be no surprise, I am sure.

I don't know why I bothered to try and help though TBH.  DH collected the turkey she was paying for on Christmas eve as she asked him to (too lazy) so paid for it and she gave him a cheque, well we've tried to cash it and we've just foudn out she's cancelled it.  I honestly can't believe it, so we're now saddled with the cost of an overpriced turkey on top of everything else.  What an evil witch.

I am so cross.

My GP didn't seem that keen on the strep B test either.  Not sure what to do.

Right, I should get on, lots to do.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

I'd be quite happy with an extension lead as a present - always useful!

Scented drawer liners, less so (MIL's gift).

Was nearly in a car accident this morning. Very scary. Car skidded out of control on a roundabout. Feel quite shaken up. Thank goodness I didnt have any children with me. I don't want to drive the car ever again (which dh thinks is wrong - I should get back in straight away, he reckons).


----------



## AnnieR

I just sneaked on for a quick read as cant stop at the mo

just had to say that worst pressie I was ever given at Xmas was some bathroom scales from my SIL - ouch!!!!


----------



## Loubie101

xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Happy new year all.

We are having a quite night at home and will probably be in bed by 10pm

Lots love love for 2009

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

*Happy New Year everyone!*  

I was in bed by about 10pm too. Late for me! I left DH on his own to watch TV, wearing a party hat. Poor thing!

Annie, bathroom scales!  Emma, scented draw liners!  The worst present I got this year was a box of little sticks (do you call them tooth picks?) from my Dad as he had bought a pack of boxes from the pound shop and didn't need so many! My brother got some as well.  It wasn't his only present though and it beats the tools and screws he usually gets me (he gives them to DH now instead!) .

Emma, oooh  re the near car accident. Your DH is right though, you need to get back in the car and drive it asap or you may never do it. Take care. x

In other news, I got my cot bed ordered, should be delivered tomorrow. Only need a mattress now. 

Right, DH needs the pc for his science course so better go. Try and come back later.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Happy new year.

Was in bed at 9.30 but feel refreshed for it so thats good.

Any resolutions?

I'm gonna try and were make up more to make me feel better and I'm getting my hair cut into a new style kind of new me sort of thing. see how long it lasts.

Typing in bed still in pj's so hasn't started yet lol

x x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Right party animals arent we! I went out to two house parties but was in bed by 10pm. Mum had us on a curfew as she wanted to go to her neighbours!

I'm going to get fit and fab this year. Joined a running club (of sorts), got a new ipod and loads of running gear for Xmas. Just have to actually start running now!

I have 7lbs still to shift thanks to Layla! All starting on Monday.

In the meantime, got a box of mince pies to finish off  


Claire - oooh how exciting!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, running!   Personally I can't think of anything worse, but good luck to you!   My brother is in a 'running club of sorts' and he really enjoys it! 

Donna, no resolutions here.  I don't agree with them, I think if you're going to do something you should do it there and then.  I'm a bit of a scrooge about it all!

Morning Emma, morning Deedee, morning Polly.

Well, here I am at my last day in the office and so far I'm the only one in.  Think it's going to be a doss day!   Just as well really, as there's no point me starting anything new for my cover to have to pick up, much better she starts it herself! 

Hmm, am a bit concerned that my baby isn't engaged - not even a little bit.  Shouldn't he/she be at least 4/5 by now?  Am starting to worry the head is too big for my pelvis and won't fit! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

OMG CLaire, you make me chuckle! There's oodles of time for baby to engage yet. Hannah didnt until I was 38 weeks   Seriously nothing to even concern yourself about. So long as he's head down we're good to go


----------



## goblin1975

Oh good, thanks Annie.  Yep head down, has been for ages, been using my bladder as a cushion for more weeks than I care to remember! 

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

YAY!  A day and time I never thought would arrive or I would experience!  I'm off on maternity leave!!!   

Byeeeeeeeeeeeeee!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yay Happy Maternity leave Claire enjoy every second before the Baby arrives

x x x x


----------



## deedee2

Hi all,

I know, i know its scary o'clock but Ive just done a feed and cant sleep!!!  Im making the best of this quiet time and have just done my online Tesco shop (are u all impressed?)

First of all HAPPY NEW YEAR everyone  

F is still snorting like a pig but is feeding and it doesnt seem to annoy her too much, only us! 
I have to say I did enjoy the festivities this year more than I usually do. New Year was spent at my bro's house playing Wii (we sooo have to get one of those!) we all had a ball and so did Hannah who was up til 11pm as a one off treat!

Donna- Thinking of you hun, ive posted on the other thread. How are u keeping?

Claire- Yeeehah! The day has finally come, you make the most of this time because you'll never have it again. Im getting soooo excited. Ive seen the teat tongs in Mothercare but TBH you wont use them for long- far too fiddly, I use the hand gel like Annie.

Annie- You go Forrest Gump! I do like to do a  bit of running myself but find it far too cold at this time of year. Treadmill running bores me silly so ill have to wait for warmer weather before I start pounding the pavement.

Emma- OMG are you ok after the accident? You poor thing that must have been so scary for you. have you been back in the car yet?

Right Im going to try get some zzzz or Ill regret it later 

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Just popping on to say hi really.

Claire re the the tongs it also depends which bottles you are using. I used Tommee Tippee closer to nature ones and you don't need to seperate the the teat from the rim bit (not sure what to call it ) so I couls touch that bit to get teats out does that make any sense?

Great to hear from you Deedee x x 

Emma How are you?

Donna x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!

Deedee - That was scary o'clock!!! However, a wee bit genius getting your shopping done in peace  I'm trying to convince DH that he *needs* to buy me a Wii Fit. I am having zero success after he spent £££'s getting me running gear  I had a go on my friends today and its fantastic!

Glad Faith is getting over her bout of bronchiolitis, almost. sorry to the bearer of bad, but Layla's went on for a few weeks. Hope Faith is alot kinder to you 

We need some up to date piccies of your girls, btw.... please!

Claire - Where was the bump pic we were promised? Congrats on being on mat leave. Enjoy every day of it. Sleep loads, eat loads, watch lots of tv/dvds, do lunch alot, and all other things you enjoy doing in your free time. It'll soon be a thing of the past - yeah! So excited for you!

All going ok this end. Had a little incident with Hannah this week. She found some felt pens she was given for xmas and whilst I was upstairs picking out their ensembles for the day, she decided to get naked ( ), draw all over her entire body, Layla's white sleepsuit and my F'IN SOFA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I was laughing at her DIY tatoos, but hit the flippin roof when I saw my lovely fabric (not leather!) seats covered in red felt pen. Oh how I wanted to cry. She was upset because I was so mad and went into school with a very guilty look on her face as well as tear stains . The girls who look after her were trying hard not to snigger when I told them what had happened that morning.... and so did I

Moral of the story - have leather suites and wood floors!


----------



## Donna Taylor

oh Ryan got our cream fabric sofa with purple pen the other day!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon

Thought I had sent a photo  obviously went wrong somewhere along the line... will try again in a bit!

Annie, ooh felt pen on the sofa!   Any felt (or any other) pen on our very expensive John Lewis sofa will go down very badly!  We need a chair too and had already had the foresight to look leather for that.  Not that I can find any in our price bracket that complements the existing furniture of course...

Donna, how you doing?

Emma, what are you up to?

Deedee, ouch at the time you were awake but well done  for sorting the food shopping!

Got the tongs as it is a removable teet on the bottles we have at the mo, from Mothercare (thanks, Deedee).  Just been out and about to get those, have another car seat fitting demo (and we were doing it wrong, so just as well!) and look at chairs.  Now I'm spending the rest of the day watching tv on my bouncy ball, doing pregnancy yoga, knitting another little hat and washing the latest baby clothes we've been given. 

My week ahead so far includes lunch with a friend, midwife, hairdressers and an antenatal class on labour.  Hopefully DH will get some more voluntary work at the school so will be out from under my feet. 

Right, better go.  Will try the photo thing again, maybe I have all wrong email addresses... perhaps you could pm me them again?

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Have posted a photo at 35 weeks on ********, for those that want to see it.  Deedee, don't know if you're on there, will have a look now.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - You sound very busy! Very typical of a lady in the last stages of pregnancy   You look very lovely in your piccie. You certainly have the pregnancy glow   I'm sticking to my prediction of a boy!


----------



## emmadaffodil

We have snow! Been out playing this morning. 

Claire - lovely photo on ********. Now I think you might be having a girl.  Bump shape looks very different to mine. Vey impressed that you've managed to avoid the puffy face thing that afflicts most pg ladies.


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Thanks for the nice comments.  I don't think I do look that great TBH (well, I look a lot worse now but only 3 days until my haircut and I can't wait!). 

Anyone doing anything exciting today?  Emma, you're quiet, you must be up to something newsworthy?!

I'm not doing much today.  I had really bad pelvic pains last night (am thinking either natural stretching/pressure or a bit of spd) so I'm taking it easy today.  I plan to dust the skirting boards though as that will get me on all fours and doing something constructive at the same time.  I'm watching Jeremey Kyle at the moment and OMG there are people on here that need a good talking to!

Right cup of tea and some Green and Blacks is in order...

BTW, Annie, I am alsol convinced this is a boy, as are about 90% of voters.  Donna is in the minority with her girl vote!

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, we crossed.  Hope you enjoyed playing in the snow!   Another one for the girl camp!

Well, we will know in less than 5 weeks!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning everyone

Take easy with the dusting Claire 

Just popping on to say hi, back later for a chat


----------



## deedee2

I got the photo! Claire you look fab, bump definately suits you 
I also think boy, simply because you escaped the morning sickness. It is a crap theory I know because you can have no sickness and still have a girl but I'll go with boy anyway  Ooooh enjoy these last few weeks because your world is going to change sooo much 

Ive just finished making a gingerbread house with H (some kit thing my mum picked up) and had great fun trashing the kitchen which now matches the rest of the house. Im learning to just live with the mess and am actually enjoying it  H now sleeping and F has fallen asleep watching Loose Women so it's a cuppa and OK mag for me! 

Going to my Tai Fit class tonight for the first time in about 8 months, I can feel the pain already....


----------



## AnnieR

Deedee - we had one of those gingerbread house kits. DH did it with H one arvo. think he enjoyed it more than her   H seems to have given up on arvo naps which has dissapointed me no end! I was hoping they would last forever   So, always got one of them around now  
I did a two mile walk with L this morning, had to walk slow as was with friend whose section is still relatively new! Going on a 3 mile walk tonight with another friend, so hoping for a bit more pace! I WILL get fit and fab! Have fun at tai fit - sounds painful!

Claire - now you really are showing pregnancy traits! Watching JK and getting on all fours! Hope it does the trick and gets him out on time! 

Donna - Hello! Hope you and boys are all well  

Emma - Hannah absolutely hated the snow. A real concern as we're looking at going skiing next year!


----------



## Donna Taylor

skiing    with 2 little ones


----------



## AnnieR

ski school & creche!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, OMG skiing with two little 'uns!   But as you say, there is ski school and the creche!!  I'm sure they'll be naturals!

Donna, how are you doing today?

Emma, have you played in the snow again?  I see it's all still out there!

Deedee, hope you enjoy tai fit!

I've had a successful day, packed away the decorations, cleaned the lounge so it's spotless and cooked a huge batch of bolognaise sauce for freezing.  My evening is going to involve perineal massage performed by DH!   I have been trying to do it myself but I can't really reach so I've now given up and asked for his help.  He's been reading up on it  so will have to see how that goes...  Am figuring it can only help - psychologically as well as physically... 

x


----------



## emmadaffodil

How was the massage Claire? 

No more snow playing. Went for a walk but the snow is too powdery now to stick together.

Annie - why not leave the girls at home and enjoy the holiday properly? 

Dh wants to do a skiing holiday, but I just know Will would be cold and wet and grumpy within 30 minutes and it would be no fun. Think we'll wait a few more years yet.

Deedee - how was Tai fit? Can you walk now?!

Donna - hope you're OK.


Really must put the decorations away now. Haven't had chance yet.


----------



## Donna Taylor

I would LOVE to go skiing, my little bro is in france skiing now and I am sooooooo jealous. I have never been

Sorry posts are breif at the moment x x I'm ok though


----------



## AnnieR

I've waited ages to be able to take Hannah skiing. She's gonna have to like it or lump it   I'm hoping her attitude towards snow changes in the next 12 months or it going to be a looong holiday!

Emma - Would leave them at home but planning to do that on other trips! Best not push me luck with the grandparents!

Claire - I always assumed the pernial massage was just rubbing the bit between front and back (sorry). When I read up on what it actually involved I gagged and decided id rather tear again  

Donna - Oooh your jammy brother!


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Annie, what other trips do you have planned?

Donna, I share the brother envy.  Mine is travelling across Australia at the moment I believe he's now on the ocean road or something...

Deedee, how was tai fit?  How did you find recovery from a c-section incidentally? (see below)

Emma, anything exciting happening in your neck of the woods?

I actually left the house this morning!  First time since Sunday... had been avoiding unnecessary trips due to snow/ice!  Been to the midwife, and aaarghhhhhhh the baby is still not even slightly engaged.  His/her first act of defiance against the parents, obviously!  She said not to worry yet as it could still happen by itself or during labour, but if it never engages it will be a c-section job.   Beginning to wonder if the perineal massage is going to be worthwhile doing!  (and Annie I agree it's a little gross, however I'm going to endure it as it will help psychologically for any sort of internal exam too as there has been NO activity in that region since I found out I was pregnant.  

Am off to Asda this pm with my parents, what an exciting life I do lead... gets me out of the house I suppose!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi all,

We have a gas leak at home and it is going to take 2 days atleast to fix as they have to change and move all the meters so we are staying at my parents for a few days. which means I get help with the boys which is good but its hardly an ideal situation. Lucky little bro is skinning casue I can have his bed lol

Recovery from section claire does differ from person to person. The encourage you to move about from the off (obviously not doing to much) snd you wont be able to lift or stand straight for a while. I found my section ok. I was dead agaisnt having one as I thought having newborn twins is hard enough without section. But it was actually ok and as I had callum at home and Ryan still in hospital I had no choice but to move about and I really thinkk that helped

love to all
Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - plenty of time for the baby to engage yet. 

Donna - hope you get back home soon.

Well, W started preschool this morning, and loved it. He dashed off to play as soon as we got there and didn't even look back at me once. He'll be doing 2 mornings a week for the moment.

Other than that, have computer problems so can't get online as much as I'd like. Also have one of those dreaded parental visits tomorrow. I was hoping that the bad weather would continue and keep them at home.  It will be a long 3 days.


----------



## Donna Taylor

looks like we will be home tonight yea!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well done to Will, bless he is so grown up now


----------



## deedee2

Hi all,

Dh and I both have the lurgy  I can't remember feeling this bad my whole body just aches. Childminder has taken H all day today she is a lifesaver.

Claire- Still plenty of time for bubs to engage. Recovery from section was quicker than I thought. You feel like you can do more than you should but a good chance to do little as possible and let evryone else run around after you. I found that hard with Hannah though  BTW I was driving again after 3-4 weeks I just checked with insurance company who just needed an ok from GP.


----------



## AnnieR

Evening  

Claire - I've 5 friends who had sections. All moving around rather well after 2 weeks and driving again at 4. None of them reporting any problems or pain. Just had to be a bit careful to start with. 

Emma - Wow, hasnt that gone fast! We start looking at actual schools at some stage - eek! Really pleased he enjoyed it.

Donna - Is it fixed?

Deedee - awww, you got the lurgy   Hope it passes real quick. How are the girls? Faith allowing you some decent sleep?


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Another quiet day on here I see!

Deedee, sorry you have the lurgy.  

Emma, well done to Will starting pre-school and with such enthusiasm!  Can't believe he's at pre-school already seems only five minutes since he was born!

Annie, how's things?  Did Hannah master the potty training in the end, I can't remember...?

Donna, great that you didn't have too much disruption with the gas leak!  

Thanks for your feedback on sections... I feel a bit down that as usual my body doesn't do what it is supposed to do, yet again.  I asked the midwife at my antenatal class today about it as she had said in the class that first babies will be engaged by 36 weeks.  She said similar to my community midwife really.  I feel generally a bit down and fed up.  

We had a crack appear right down the plaster in our dining room wall yesterday too, at first I thought how typical, I expect the house will subside or something, although it seems that it's probably the hot and cold as it's right down the middle of a hot radiator.  Looks pretty awful though as it's almost floor to ceiling.  Thankfully it's not in the brickwork just the plaster.

DH was offered a really good 2 month temporary contract through an agency and had to turn it down because he couldn't start it and then leave suddenly in a few weeks' time, which was expected, but he is whinging about it big time as his income stopped a few days ago and he wants to be out working.  Meanwhile, he's struggling to get a 2 week voluntary placement at the school because the teacher he was in with for 4 days before Xmas says she doesn't think he understands the workload and stress involved in teaching (how would she know?) and now the Head is being unreceptive as a result.  Net result - one sulky DH who is ruining my so-called last few weeks of peace.    

I'm just so fed up and want things to stop going wrong.   Ok whinge over.  At least I've had my hair cut so I don't feel like such a frump. 

x


----------



## AnnieR

Hey Claire

Sorry to hear whats happening. You have just got to try and put it all to one side and concentrate on baby.

I know you'll be bitterley dissapointed if you can give birth naturally, but try and out a positive spin on it. Think, this time last year you wouldnt have cared how your baby got her, just that you had one   I absolutely dont mean that to be patronising or telling you off for feeling that way. I think we would all feel the same. Just try and make your peace with it now if it is going to be the case.

Perhaps if it does have to be a section, you can make choices still. Like, what music is playing when baby is born? If you want baby held up so you can see when he comes out or taken straight to be checked over? Ummm, do you want him wrapped and placed on you or given to DH for a cuddle

there's alot of things you can still have control over IF it has to go down that route. There's still time x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - 36 weeks is an average, and based on a birth at 40 weeks. It is quite common for babies to be closer to 42 weeks when they emerge so I wouldn't worry for another couple of weeks yet. Apart from here, where all the babies seem to come on time, in RL all the babies I know came very late.

A c/s wouldn't be the end of the world. In the grand scheme of things you won't give it a 2nd thought (you won't have time to ). I had the impression you _wante_d a c/s, from other posts, but I guess I got that wrong.

FWIW (very little ) I'd try and patch things up asap with dh and enjoy spending time with him. These last few days and weeks together with just the 2 of you are so precious; you'll never get this time back. Babies cause so much stress and anxiety when they arrive, and every little thing that niggles you normally about a dh/dw becomes magnified into a huuuuuuuuge deal (due to lack of sleep etc).

I'll shut up now. Probably making everything 1000 times worse.


----------



## goblin1975

You're quite right and yes 12 months ago I wouldn't have cared how the baby came into the world as long as it did and I still feel that I don't mean to sound ungrateful, I think the issue is that my body never does what it's supposed to and I'm sick of not being 'normal' it's like there's a different set of rules for me to everyone else and it's that that's getting me down.  Deep down, I think a c-section sounds quite good it would just be nice for once for things to work properly and not be a problem with everything.  That probably doesn't make any sense and I think I should just be very very grateful for where I am, I know what I mean in my head I just can't explain it very well.  I'll shut up.  The most important thing is a healthy baby.

As for DH, he's been giving his future career a lot of thought and has decided that he wants to work in an office environment and go back into account management which he excelled in (but was made redundant when the company relocated and ended up in sales).  Aaargh!

Anyway that was a very 'me' post.  Sorry.  I've watched JK (it's becoming a routine!) and am going leather chair hunting this afternoon.  I hope that everyone else is having a nice day.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

I'm having a bloody crap day  

Dh has buggered off on a golf weekend with the boys. Both girls are full of colds. Hannah was a disaster on a play date yesterday (but, oh - cracked the potty training before Xmas. Can't remember who asked, sorry!) the heating was playing up yesterday. At 4am I discovered Layla's radiator was leaking. Came down this morning and found it's leaked through and left an massive brown stain on my ceiling. Been on the phone to B.Gas all morning to arrange for them to come look at it tomorrow. Frantically tried to reach DH on his mobile, but he's in Dartmouth which may aswell be Bora Bora as no signal. Finally got through to one his friends and was a blubbering, incoherent, pathetic woman   I swear on all things dear to me, that if he is not home at a decent time on Sunday, he will wake on Monday to find his clubs in the middle of the street  

Cant console myself with wine or chocs as really going for the healthy eating/exercise thing. That's going ok at least. 3lbs this week! did 2 x 3.5mile power walks. Rather pleased with myself! Cut out all the cakes, biscuits, coke and chocs. Funny then that the weight comes off a bit   

On a light note, Im going to the cinema tonight. A few hours respite after a very very very looong day!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Annie, sorry to hear that you had a leaky radiator.  I don't know why these things happen to us!!  I've had two leaky radiators, I notice that they waited until I'd put nice new laminate down first to leak onto that.   I hope you've got it sorted and BG were more help to you than they ever are to me!

Well done on the 3lb by the way!  What did you see at the cinema, anything good?  I'm thinking of cajoling DH into taking me this week but I don't know what's on that's good...

Donna, how are things?  

Hi Emma, hi Deedee, hi Polly.

I've just been to have my eyelashes tinted so I'm all ready now...  I'm not going to bother with the lady garden, I can't see and I'm not enduring huge amounts of pain to have it waxed so they'll just have to take me as I am!  I don't suppose I'll care at the time any way.

Right, must go.  Believe it or not, I'm entertaining myself by doing a jigsaw... how sad is that!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven't been able to get online for a while. Gas all sorted out now and we are back home. Were only away for 2 nights in the end.

Annie I hope DH came home early last night. Dartmouth is a long way to go for golf isn't it?

I am really trying to get my body shop venture off theground I am contacting schools and nurseries to see if they would dristribute my catalogues then I am offering them £5 for every boking or £50 order I recieve. so hoping some will go for that idea - we both win really.

oooohhhh Claire not long to go now. My frined as had her baby so maybe it will be you on 15th

Deedee hope your better soon

Emma is Will still loving pre-school, I can't wait for boys to go in september

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!

Claire - Omg, 12 days to go!!! That has come around so fast! Was just thinking that Layla, Faith and S/He yet to arrive will all be in the same school year   When are you next seeing the Madwife? Are you feeling well? 

Puzzle - i havent done one of those for soooo long. Dont know if i could now    

I went to see Bride Wars. It was ok. Not as good as the adverts suggested  

Radiator is all fixed. It was a broken trv. Had a new one fixed in 10 mins. DH just has to paint the ceiling....whenever he's home next  

He got back at around 3pm yesterday. Absolutely exhausted and threatening man flu. Honestly  


Donna - DH went all weekend. Left at 5am Friday and got back 3pm yesterday. It's about a 2.5hr drive from here.


Speaking of long drives - we must arrange a meet when Claire is feeling up to it


----------



## Donna Taylor

Yes a meet up is a must, as are up to date photos of all our little ones x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again,

Jigsaw complete  was hard though, the Colosseum at night, all yellow and black pieces.  I am feeling well in myself except for the backache I now have from bending over squinting at all the little jigsaw pieces!   I still have the carpal tunnel which is a right pain in the **** but otherwise I can't complain.

Annie, glad the radiator is sorted.  I'm always double checking things now wondering what will be next!!

Donna, glad you were only away from home for 2 nights, I forgot to say earlier.  

Hi again everyone else.

Right Corrie is on so I'd better go join DH... well, me on the ball, him on the sofa, not that all this jigging up and down is doing anything.  We went for a walk around Homebase earlier and I felt such a lot of pressure down below that I was sure something was happening but it's stopped, and is the same thing that happened to me in Asda last week.    Engage, baby, for goodness sake!

Oh, a meet up, yes we must arrange one of those!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

I've got some lovely recent pics of Hannah. They're on ********, but I'll e-mail them to you all too. 

Claire - I saw a tarot reader just before Xmas. She said I was going to have a crap year with one thing after another, so nothing surprises me now   A leaky radiator seems rather mild  


Well, I'm going back to work at some point in the summer, so a meet before then would be perfect   Claire, if we wait for you to crack out little 'un and then let us know when you're feeling up to getting together.. then start co-ordinating dates etc?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning everyone x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Claire - glad you're enjoying your last few days/weeks of freedom. Are you nervous about lies ahead at all?

Annie - glad you got the radiator fixed. I thought Bride Wars looked dreadful in the adverts, so I defintely won't be going.

Deedee - are you better now?

Donna - how are you?

Meet up is a good idea. I'd only be able to come if we had it at a weekend because of childcare (or lack of). Not got much on in the next few months (or years  ). Can't do the last 2 weeks in May (dh away). 

Parental visit was very stressful. My mother is more bonkers than ever. Dh and I were discussing this and have come to the conclusion that we need to do wills asap in case something should happen to us. No way in the world would I want R or W to have anything other than minimal and occasional contact with her.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon all,

Therapy was good but as left me feeling exhausted. I might be in for another change of meds soon, becuase the ones I had been given over xmas wont benefit me long term - long story.

Emma why is your mum 'bonkers'?

Love to everyone

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

AAaargh, just lost a really long post! 

Emma, I agree on the will front, DH and I had discussed this recently as there is no way MIL would have anything beyond occasional, fully supervised contact with any child of ours, we will approach our preferred guardians in the near future and then make some changes.

Donna, glad therapy was good.  You keep fighting, you're doing so well.

Annie, have looked at the piccies on ********, the girls are adorable! 

Hi Deedee, how are Hannah and Faith?

I've had a productive day.  Been into town with DH and bought new hair clippers for his hair and a car window shade, then come home and ordered the cotbed mattress online.  I've also done my yoga, my pelvic floor exercises, watched St Trinians (not a big fan...), cooked a batch of chicken korma for freezing and knitted 3/4 of a pair of mittens.  Think I will have a quieter day tomorrow!

Right, time for Neighbours...

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

Hi all,

a v quick update only Im afraid.

H has been v sick since y'day (vomiting and diarrhea[sp]) and has been lying on the sofa constantly taking only sips of water. She has been able to keep the last 2 doses of calpol down, thank goodness.
DH is working late today and my mum is out of action with flu. Thankfully F is fine, had her first jabs today and was a star, hardly any tears. I feel like im taking a relapse though 
GOD, I HATE WINTER!!!!!

sorry no personals, im thinking of you all. Claire, that 38 weeks has flown 

luv D xo


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hugs Deedee hope Hannah keeps improving x x


----------



## AnnieR

hugs for Donna & Deedee

Just done a 4.5mile walk. Cant stop for long as body is seizing up


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Deedee - poor H. Hope she feels better soon, and the rest of you don't catch it.  If it is the norovirus I'm told the best thing you can do is go completely OTT with cleaning and disinfecting everything. When I had it I scrubbed the house like it had never been scrubbed before, and made sure I wiped door handles after I'd touched them, used different towels to everyone else, etc. 

Annie - I take my hat off to you and your exercise regime. Do you walk in the dark?

Claire - you sound very busy. Sounds great fun too. Hope you're enjoying it all (apart from feeling uncomfortable).

Donna - good that they're going to change your meds to more suitable ones. Will the change make things a bit worse befeore they get better?
Mother is bonkers in every way imaginable. Much of it is linked to her obsessive church going and do-gooding (although she doesn't actually do anything useful or helpful in reality). She kept banging on about how she is doing 'God's work' in the community, and how nobody else is as important or busy as her. Her attitudes on everything (not just religion) are so strange it is untrue and I don't want her filling my childrens' heads with nonsense when they're old enough to understand. She is a toxic person, imo.

Not having the best day. W got really upset at pre-school - clinging to me, begging me to stay. I left him in the end (and he was fine) but it was heart-breaking seeing him like that. The school told me to expect that the next few times too.  Also just found out that I got caught speeding last week. It was my own stupid fault, there are no excuses, and I was pretty sure I'd been caught, but I feel really churned up about it. Valuable lesson there, I think.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Emma it is not uncommon for children to be fine at nursery at first and then after a few days or weeks to gte upset and clingy he will soon be ok. Hugs for you though becasue t must be very hard and upsetting for you to leave him.

Claire How are you??

Hello Annie and Deedee hope you are both well

I am going to a coffee morning this morning and it is my first time out with the boys alone since september so I am a bit nervous, I hope they behave. 


Body shop seems to be going ok, I have 6 parties booked so my full consultant kit should be with me in a few days, I'm quite excited about it.
I'm in the process of approaching schools and nurseries to see if I can distubrute my catalogues through them in return for a percentage of the sales.

Love to all

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - hope the coffee morning goes ok. Good on you for trying to get out and about with the boys!
Well worth trying local schools etc with the Body Shop. My local school has a regular pampering evening to raise money for school funds - you're just the sort of person they'd like to have along (obviously not suggesting you come to this particular school, but well worth asking locally).


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Emma, how is the Will / nursery situation going?  Must be hard to walk away but I bet he's happy as larry five minutes later.   Oh dear re the speeding, it's awful when that happens isn't it.  The thing that really got me when I got a speeding fine was the formality of the letter, it put the fear of god into me (which is probably the point ) and totally ruined my day!  Have they offered you a course instead of points?  I got offered this but was caught about 200 miles away so it was totally impractical.

Donna, hope the coffee morning goes well today.   Glad your Body Shop enterprise is taking off, it will be good for you to have something to focus on.

Annie, how's that walking going?

Deedee, sorry to hear that Hannah is ill.  Hope that she recovers soon and doesn't pass it to the rest of you!

I'm ok.  Still have a high bump and am starting to panic that my waters will break and push the cord down first or something equally awful.   Am still bouncing on that flippin' ball, crawling around, doing yoga moves etc. and no joy.  Finished the mittens and am now knitting a rabbit!   Am getting a bit bored though and want a baby to play with!  I was gutted this morning when I realised I'd missed the start of Jeremy Kyle - is that wrong?!  

Right, off to visit my parents at my brothers house, they've been decorating one of his spare bedrooms while he's in Oz and I want to see how it looks!  Antenatal class this pm, it's a repeat of one I did in December but in a nicer area with much less pikey people.  What a snob...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

pikey people oh Claire how I laughed out loud

Coffee morning was great, he boys just went off and played so I was able to chat relaxed to other mums, I had meant most of them at playgroup. I really enjoyed myself. I will be going every thursday morning from now on, we all take turns to hold and in a couple of weeks its my turn   I'm going to incorparate body shop into it  

I am meant to be going to a body shop meeting tonight so may have a little nap this afternoon - oh its great having DH home

Hugs

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - so glad it went well.  

Claire - I didn't realise you had a brother.   Always thought you and dh were both only children. Apologies if you've mentioned him lots before. 
LOL at the pikey people.  

Yes, the speeding letter is horrible isn't it. Dh won't stop making jokes about it and my criminal tendencies. It was in our local town, and the local Police force don't offer a speeding awareness course, so I'll have to have points and a fine. I'm just praying it will be 3 points not 6 (which would make insurance rocket up).


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi all,

Speeding should be 3 points usually is (not that I have been caught speeding often only once)

x  x  x  x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, so glad it went well today, sounds like just what you need!

Emma, I'm sure it will only be 3 points unless you were doing a proper Penelope Pitstop.  Pretty sure you have to be going verrrrry fast to get more than 3 pts!

Yep, have a brother, have had all along!   3 years younger, very affluent, chartered accountant, handsome, nice guy... very sickening all round!  He's single at the mo, but am hoping that will change, he met 3 girls from L (town) while trekking across Australia last week so am hoping it's fate and I will finally get a sister! 

Antenatal class went well, very interesting although some repetition from December's class.  But a much nicer class of people! 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

It was 48 in a 40 zone. 

Wow, your brother sounds spoilt for choice there.

Children have been very high maintenance this afternoon, but are in bed now. Is it a full moon or something?


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, 48 in a 40 should be ok.  I think I was doing 36 or 37 in a 30 and only got 3 pts and a £60 fine.

Right, off to bounce on that ball - again.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Off to see practice nurse in a little while for my B12 injection, can feel its due so hope I feel less tired once its in my system.

How is everyone today?

Claire when are you next seeing midwife? You brother sounds yummy lol

Donna x x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, hope the B12 injection does the trick!  Yeah, I know I'm his sister, but he is a good catch. 

I've just had my JK fix for the day  - that really has to stop! - and am considering baking something now!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

uuummm yummy did you bake something Claire?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Spent the afternoon, printing mailouts to local nruseries and Schools so fingers crossed I'll hear something back.

Been sitting on the floor all afternoon and my back is now killing me where I pulled something earlier in the week when I took boys to soft play :-(

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Its been quiet on here over the weekend. Claire are you still with us?

I am having a coffee morning at home today, I'm not sure how many are coming I organised it through netmums website so I don't even know all the people coming   Its pouring down here so not sure if many people will turn up.
The coffee mornign will incorporate some body shop so I hope to make so £'s and hopefully get some bookings.

SIL has her 12 wk scna today which is also quite exciting

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Oooh it has been quiet!   Hope everyone is ok.  I've just been busy, but not doing anything particularly interesting.  DH has gone round the job agencies in surrounding towns today and will be gone most of the day so my dad is on alert but I don't think it will be necessary!  Not even a twinge!

Donna, hope the coffee morning goes well!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire, Are you watching JK? What was the poeple on there all about the mother if you can call her that seemed like she was drunk.

Boys have had a sleep luckily so hopefully wont be grumpy this morning. Coffee morning is 10.30-12 then I am going to lunch with a friend and SIL.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

I'm watching JK now    - love it!

Not been up to much either. Lots more walking -tried running but seems my pelvic floor isnt ready for that yet. I feel like an incontinent old Granny   I've lost 6lbs though so rather happy!

Been organising a girlie trip to Manchester at the end of March. These things never run smoothly do they! Think we're all sorted pretty much now though. Can't wait! 

Changed Hannah's hours at nursery so she goes 10-4 on Mon & Tues. Saves me rushing to get us all there at 7.30am! Nor do I have to rush back to get her at lunchtime! Loving it  

Ummm, what else is going on.... 


Claire - OMG! any day now!!! When are you seeing the Madwife? you're sounding remarkably calm. I was a wreck waiting for Hannah! 

Donna- hope cofee morning is going well  


Love to everyone x


----------



## goblin1975

Yep watched JK , that mother was AWFUL! My parents took me out today to entertain me, DH is out all day at agencies.

I am not remarkably calm, I can assure you, I am terrified, but it all feels a bit surreal. My biggest fear is my waters breaking without the baby's head being engaged and not knowing if the not engaging will result in a c-section or if he/she will engage at the last minute for a natural birth. I'm sure Annie will appreciate that this lack of control is doing my head in! 

Annie, well done on the 6lb!

Donna, hope you enjoyed your lunch!

Hi Emma and Deedee.

Right, I must go and find something constructive to do. The question is, what...........

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh, madwife is Weds.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire it really is any day now so exciting, do you have one of our mobile numbers?

Coffee morning was really nice people didn't really order much which was kind of the point of it all but I had a nice morning anyway.
Lunch was fab - pizza hut buffet (and I wonder why I have 2 stone to loose) we definatly cant meet up untill I have lost some weight I know its becuase if the medication but it still needs to be lost.
Trying the cereal drop a jean size thing so havinf special K for dinner tonight also going gym and swimminbg on wednesday.

Annie, Hannahs new hours sound fab!!

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna sorry the sales weren't as high as you'd hoped but at least you sold some bits.   It's a hard time to be selling things don't forget.  Pizza hut buffet, that sounds divine... one of the things top of my list of things to do in the first week after giving birth is to have a Dominos pizza with a glass of the fizzy stuff. 

How is everyone else this morning?

I'm not up to much.  Waiting for JK to start (OMG, what have I become, my work colleagues would be amazed!) and wondering whether to start another jigsaw!  I've finished making the rabbit now, I'm going to wait and see if it's a girl or a boy rabbit before knitting any accessories. 

Right, that's enough sad talk from me.  Be back later I expect.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh, and yes Annie's mobile no. is on the list for DH to text, so you will all hear the news.   When there is any.........   Is there an impatient smiley?! x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Not uch to report here I have therapy this afternoon where I think we will discuss a change of meds

Oh we are potty training, after Ryan asked to go to the toilet at the weekend and did a wee so we thought it was time.
Callum did a wee on the potty last night but so far this morning nothing. Ryan is clearly holding it in

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Claire - can't believe how close you are now. How did that happen! Glad you're enjoying your last few days of freedom.

Annie - there'll be nothing left of you soon.

Donna - glad the coffee morning went well. Hope therapy is OK.

Deedee - hope Hannah is better now (and the rest of you didn't get it).


Not been around much lately. My laptop has died so I can only get online on dh's blackberry or our old computer (which is too slow and keeps crashing). Nothing much happening here anyway. We've booked a holiday for half term - only Cornwall (too expensive to go abroad at the moment).

Hope there's some baby news soon.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!

First of all, let me just say. Hannah's new hours are fantastic! So much better use of the day.No more rushing around in the morning, it's far more relaxed and most importantly I get to do lunch   I thought I would have blown the better eating, but lost another lb! Half a stone - yipee!!! 4 more pounds to go   I did another 5 mile walk last night. It was freezing cold and it took me hours to warm back up again. So worth it though. It's so lovely to get out in the evenings and blow away the cobwebs, catch up with the gossip and get fit at the same time. 


Claire - Oh Lordie, I just remember what it feels like to be at the "any day now" stage. It's so exciting, but so scary too. I cannot wait to get your news. I'm still saying boy. I just bumped into my SIL at the shops. She was 37 weeks yesterday. She had a bit of a show a few days ago, but her bump still looks really high up. Still, she could be any day now aswell. My phone is next to me at all times! I will personally order that Dominos for you. You have been absolutely incredible with sticking to this diet. I have nowt but utter admiration for you     Wonder what the Madwife will say tomorrow? Probably offer you a stretch and sweep.... have you had any thoughts about those?


Emma - I do love Cornwall. My MIL keeps hinting for me to book us a week away down there in the summer. How's Will getting on at pre school? Have you re-visited potty training yet?

Donna - Oooh, pizza hut buffet is goooooood!!! Let us know how Ryan & Callum get on with the potty! Hope you have a good session tomorrow  


Deedee - Hope you're all over your lurgies  


Well, I've still got an hour of my day left before I go and get my Prima Ballerina/Diva   Layla full of yet another bloody cold. Roll on the summer! I hear it's going to be a good one


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Therapy was good today but I feel so tired tonight. I am going to be writting a letter to my mum to take to therapy, my mum will never see it so I am to really get all my feelings out. Could open a well locked gate! but thats what my pyschiatrist is hoping.

oh yea I good summer is soooooo needed.

Donna x x 

p.s sorry for a short me post just so tired


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - that sounds like such a fab idea. Good luck getting it all down on paper  

just seen that really heavy rain is due on Thursday. Getting myself all worked up again. Will the worry ever end I wonder!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, you will surely disappear if you continue to lose weight!! 

Donna, the letter sounds like a good idea.   Hope you're having a decadent evening to reward yourself for a draining day.

Emma, sorry you're having internet problems!

Hi Deedee.

Don't think a sweep will be on the cards if the baby's head hasn't engaged as it would be dangerous.  Also don't think the head has engaged but I will find out tomorrow.  Just done half an hour of yoga and had my perineal massage (lovely, not) and rewarding myself with some icecream. 

Right, must get on, I have been struggling through a 700-odd page book and only 60 pages to go, I will not be beaten!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

oohh When I saw you had posted Claire for some reason I thought it had all kicked off! the suspense is killing me.


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Been to midwife.  Head is 2/5 in, so at least that is progress in the right direction.  Well done baby!  Let's hope he/she continues in that direction over the next few days. 

Donna, if you are in suspenders, imagine how I feel!   A mix of terror, excitement, impatience, detachment, all at the same time.

Annie, as for your weight loss, I have found it!  I thought I'd stopped gaining weight, but nope have found 3lb in the last 3 days!   I shouldn't have had icecream and cheese on toast for supper obviously!

Emma, hope you get your internet sorted soon. 

Deedee, hope things going well at your end.

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

Hi all,

Im soooo glad that week is over! 

H is back to her old self again thank goodness but F now has the runs, the poor wee mite. Dr thinks she has gastroenteritis and has prescribed lactose free formula for a couple of weeks as her wee tummy can be more sensitive to lactose in the milk apparantly. Seems to be doing the trick as nappies are a lot more 'normal'. As for liitle old me, i have had the throat infection from hell and ended up with an antibiotic to zap it. Im still not 100% but heading the right direction at last!
Seriously need to book a holiday...somewhere......anywhere......!

Claire- this is one of the most exciting, nerve wracking times waiting for your first baby to arrive. Im thinking of you constantly and wondering 'will today be the day?'. It's sooo close now, hang in there hun.

Annie- You go girl! Good on ya with the weight loss, mind you the thought of a five mile walk in the dark and freezing cold fills me with dread- you have my respect 

Emma- It must feel great to get a  holiday booked, we all need something to look forward to in this doom and gloom.

Donna- the letter writing sounds like a great idea. Have you been getting more out of therapy lately?

Off to tackle the mountain of washing and ironing..... 

D x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I did an hour in the gym this morning was very pleased with myself but then I got the urge to bake a cake so I have a chocolate sponge in the oven as I type - don't think I've got the hang of loosing weight lol

Donna x 

p.s I have 2 stone to loose, but just LOVE eating


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Oh dear, sounds like we need to rename ourselves the Weightloss Team!  Donna, how was the chcocolate sponge?  I made a low GI crumble yesterday and polished it off with icecream last night (I can't believe how hungry I am!) and DH is now making some pies!  No wonder my weight gain is accelerating!

Deedee, good to hear from you.  Glad you're all on the mend now, hopefully you've got all your illnesses for the year over with!

Emma, how lovely to have a holiday booked!  Given our predicament with DH's job and the prospect of holidaying with a baby, I don't think we will be going anywhere far this year!  Maybe go and stay with one of my relatives in Wales ...

Annie, how's the walking going?  Thanks for your kind words, I can't believe how I stuck to the lifestyle change either although I am now wavering and on the brink of bad habits, mostly because I'm so damned hungry all the time.  But that Dominos... I can't wait!  Hurry up baby!

What were all your first signs of labour?  (not that I have any, I'm just curious)  When did they start for you?  Any hints and tips to get things moving?  I'm doing the all fours thing and sitting leaning forward to encourage engagement (especially now I have some progress in that direction) but if I get to 10 days past I will be induced (assuming engagement continues) and that scares the heebies out of me!  As does not being able to be induced and ending up on the op table!  In fact, all roads seem to lead to terror! 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - didn't really have any signs of labour coming. 

With W I was induced at 38 weeks. When things kicked off I had period pains (but much. much worse), but I think that is the effect of the gel rather than labour.
Didn't have a show, and my waters didn't burst (mw had to burst them when I got to the pushing stage).

With R I was 4cm dilated with no contractions or other signs at all. The hospital burst my waters to get things going (stick a knitting needle up there - ouch!). Contractions started almost immediately, with onoly a few seconds between them.

With me I had no doubt about contractions at all, but I had 2 very quick labours. Might be different if it builds up over hours/days.


----------



## AnnieR

Hiya!

Weight loss is still going really well. 8lbs in total - well, unless last night makes much of a difference. We went to dinner with some friends and I totally binged! Starters, mains and desert. My tummy seriously ached   I'm off for another 5mile power walk shortly. Really enjoying it. I feel great when I've finished.

Hannah has been crying the last two nights, complaining she has an ear ache! 16 months since her last ear infection, so cant complain too much. Needless to say both girls are full of colds AGAIN   It's getting on my last nerve.

Claire - With Hannah I woke at 3am and noticed I was having period like cramps every 10 mins. With Layla it was 4pm. I was on the phone to my friend and exactly the same - started having period type pains. No shows,waters broken in hospital both times, no backache, no "twinges" Just started having contractions both times.

when are you booked to see the Madwife again?


Deedee - Big hugs for you. What a rotten time you've had recently. Hoping you're all better soon and that you all stay well for some time. You must be exhausted  

Donna - Now I want chocolate cake  

Emma - Hope we get you back real soon!


Right, two demanding daughters to tend to! Back when I can x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Claire I was induced with the boys (which didn't work and ended up having a section) The gel made me have period pains but worse. I felt them in my stomache and back and bump felt very heavy making walking difficult (not that it was easy anyway lol)
Labour kept starting and stopping for me and didn't get me anywhere which is why I opted for a section in the end as I felt I would end up there anyway.
Section was fantastic 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Where's Claire


----------



## deedee2

Claire is unusually quiet Emma do you think bubs is making his way towards the light?


----------



## deedee2

I was going to tell Claire about my signs of labour but I might be a bit late.....


----------



## goblin1975

don't be daft, this is going to be a long and drawn out thing, I can just tell!


----------



## AnnieR

- I love it when we're all waiting for a baby to arrive. 


P.S - I have my phone attached to me 24/7


----------



## Donna Taylor

I thought something had started lol come on little one we're all waiting.

How is everyone?

I have decreased the new med I was given over xmas so I'm on 2.5mg now (was on 5mg) its making me put on weight and I am hungry ALL the time so hoping to stop it soon.
Still on the Citalopram 30mg.

DH and I have been talking and we think now is a good time to ttc #3 I am so scared and so excited at the same time. We aren't telling anyone but I had to tell you guys.
I am feeling the best I have in ages, definalty for the whole of last year! DH being at home is really working for us and as we have decided it is going to be a long term thing it would make sense for me to be pregnant while he is still at home. I may even return to work we're not sure yet, but for now its working for us that we are both at home. We bpth get time with the children alone, we get lots of family time and we both get time to do our own thing. I'm enjoyinh meeting friends for lunch, or going to the gym etc and I make sure that I take the boys out sometimes to give DH a break.
Also DH is still have testical pain, he has an appointment at St Thomas's at the pain clinic to see if they can do anything if not he may decided to have it removed. So with that in the back of our minds it seem like now would be a good time to ttc 

I have stopped taking the pill and we will be relaxed about it at first I hope, no date watching etc but we'll see

Sorry rather a me post but wanted to update you all

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - wow! What a big decision. Good on you though if that's what you want to do. You sound very happy about it, which is all that matters.

There will be no more children coming from my direction, for sure. I can barely cope with the ones I've got. 

Claire - I'm getting very excited now, waiting for your news. Enjoy your last few days/hours of freedom!

Annie - tell me more about your walking. It sounds just the sort of thing that I need to do. Do you walk at a normal pace or do that funny running-walking that you see in athletics? Do you do it with someone else?

I'm now finally back to the weight I was before conceiving R, but I want to get back to my pre-W weight. Trouble is I like eating too much. 

Deedee - hope yoyu're feeling better

Only notable thing this week is that R has learnt to climb stairs (eeek!). Our stairs are open sided, so that's quite a scary prospect. W eggs him on with it when I'm not looking. 

Hope you all have a good weekend,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Think I'd better post incase you all think today is the day if I leave it a bit!   Actually, I thought it would be, I woke up in the early hours with bad back pain (really bad) and some twinges and couldn't sleep for hours but when I woke up again it had all gone.   And there was me thinking I'd get a due date baby!

Donna, wow, what a momentous decision.  I really hope it's not too much of a rollercoaster.  I still think that the whole B vitamin deficiency thing might have been a contributing factor, and hope that now that's resolved ttc will be quicker.

Emma, on that subject, did your DH drop the ttc #3 thing then?   at W encouraging R to climb the stairs, sounds like you have a proper handful there!

Deedee, please do tell me about how your labours started, I'm really interested to know different stories!  Hope that you're now all 100%.

Annie, any more power walks?  Weight loss that you've magically transported to me instead?!  I reallly must stop eating so much.

Right, gotta go, TV to watch!  DH is cleaning the house, bless, and I think secretly hoping I don't go into labour in the next few hours as there's a home game he wants to go to this afternoon. 

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Ooh check out my ticker!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire I can't believe it 40wks wow I am so excited.

Emma do you not think ttc is the right thing? I do appriceate any advice?
I do worry that the depression will get bad again but IF that does happen I'd rather it be when DH is off work.

Claire those twinges last night could be the start of something, I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Annie, Hope your having a nice weekend, I would alos like some advice about walking 

Deedee are you all well now? How Faith doing?

Donna x x 

p.s had a swim this morning but only managed 14 lengths had hoped for more


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - only you and dh know when the time is right for you both. I guess I'm just a bit worried that you might not be ready for the stress that having a baby brings. But you probably cope far, far better than me with babies and lack of sleep. I'm sorry if I sounded unduly negative.   Of course I'd be thrilled for you as and when it happens. 

Sounds awful to say this on an infertility site but the thought of getting pg again terrifies me. I've struggled a bit since R was born (feeling low amd being grumpy - mainly lack of sleep I think) and that would push me over the edge, BUT that's me, not you.


----------



## AnnieR

Yep, been power walking again. Not lost anymore weight - but I've been eating      eww, no i dont do that funny walk/run thing   Just walk at a fast pace. I've been on my own a few times, but generally going with friends. Actually did a bit of running the last couple of nights. I'm stiff as a board tonight! I am enjoying it though and feeling so much nicer in my clothes.

Donna - Only you know if you feel ready to take on a newborn again. You know we'll all support you  

Emma - Lack of sleep definitely doesnt help one mood, but I think you need to find more time for yourself! Going out walking would certainly be one way, but perhaps when the evenings get lighter. Unless you can drag someone along with you. 

Claire- Oh my word! Get you going all the way to 40wks! I honestly thought you'd start last night. Sounds like things might be getting ready though! Happy Pushing!

Deedee - Hope all is well your end. We need some up to date pics of the girls!!!!!


I took Hannah to a Princess & Pirate party today. She won "Best Dressed Princess" OH YES!!!! I was soooo proud   

right - going to collapse on the sofa now. Oh i ache all over!


----------



## pollyhoping

Hi - just lurking to see what Claire is up to! Nothing yet! I've just had a nice chat with Annie on yahoo.

Emma - lets get you out of your grumpiness - are you getting enough adult company? Have you spent your Champey vouchers yet. I know you are saying it's not especially right now, but maybe a bit of time for you might be a good thing?

Thanks for lookiing through the site for me before Christmas for that informtion, i was able to pass on that short video, and it seems that it was helpful. I have another thing for you - but hopefully this is easy. A while ago, we bought a toy for our grandson, which we kept as he was too young then. Can you tell me if we should give it to him now, or still wait - he is two years old next month. The thing itself is quite simple, it is has one piece that is 10 inches long, 2 that are 5 inches long, 5 that are 2 inches long, 10 that are  1 inch long, and they all have the numbers painted in, so, 10, 5, 2, 1. The idea is that the child can learn that putting together a 5 and a 2 and 3 x 1 is the same length as the 10. So the question is, is two too young to start playing with these, or should we wait til 3. (I do understand that he won't actually be able to count for a while!)

Claire - can't wait to hear that you have news!

Donna - good to hear you so happy.

Love

Polly


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Still here!   I've managed to pull a muscle in my shoulder so I'm even more uncomfortable than anticipated!

Polly, good to hear from you.  Can't help with your query I'm afraid, I have no idea!

Emma, I do agree that you need more time to yourself.  Would you consider a yoga class one evening a week maybe?  That would totally destress and refocus you, I swear by yoga quite honestly although I appreciate it isn't for everyone.  Or anything that gives you a few hours to yourself to be 'Emma'?

Donna, as the others have said, only you know when the time is right.  I think we're going to be pushed into going for it again a lot sooner than desirable TBH but my situation is different.  (with the polycystic ovaries likely to return quite quickly, and turns out my FSH reading done by the NHS was a lot higher than my private test which I found out recently when reading the report my GP prepared for our life insurance policy - I know they vary but they do say you should take note of the higher one).

Annie, I'm sure you look quite the pro running.  I run with arms and legs flaying out and it only lasts for bursts of a max of 5 seconds before I'm near collapse.  My hat goes off to you!

Deedee, how are things?  Second the request for up to date piccies!

Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping

Hi - still there Claire, eh?

Just to clarify about my question - I'm not looking for answers relating to choking, the smaller bits are big enough not to be eaten in one go! The inch thing was just to get the idea across...

Love to everyone

Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil

Polly - I'd give it now and let him grow into it. It is the sort of thing W would love playing with. He's been able to count and recognise numbers for ages and loves doing it (seems much keener on numbers than letters).

Will post properly later (and will PM you Polly about something).

Emma, xxxx


----------



## deedee2

Hi polly


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Polly nice to hear from you, The present sounds fun but maybe it would be better as an easter present just a thought or like Emma said give it to him and he can grow into it.

With regards to ttc I take into account what you are saying but after thinking about it while I am very scared I am also excited and the pros for ttc out weight the cons right now. So really hoping now is the right time.

Claire How are you doing?

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

just popped on to catch up on the gossip. Nothing to report. Been a very un-eventful Sunday  

claire- I look a complete plonker when I run


----------



## Donna Taylor

oooohh thought there might be some Claire news. I am so impatient lol


----------



## AnnieR

My SIL is going to beat Claire to it at this rate and she's got 2 weeks to go  

Come on Claire! I cant believe you made us wait to find out the sex and now you're still keeping us is suspense


----------



## goblin1975

Sorry you'll have to stay in suspense a little while longer yet!  Not even a twinge...   Seeing the midwife on Weds when she'll ring the hospital to see what the plan is (as it's not my local hospital she's not 100% sure what happens next, but I'm pretty sure they said they induce at 10 days past).  So, come on baby!

Feeling knackered for some reason, no idea why, have felt tired for a few days.  That can't be good with the onset of labour imminent!  Surely it's called 'labour' for a reason!  I'm going out today, my parents are taking me to a retail park to get me walking about and then DH and I are going to an exhibition about a proposed bypass (Emma, have you had a leaflet about that?).

Donna, I really hope that ttc is an enjoyable experience this time around.  As you say, as long as you don't get too obsessed early on it should be ok.

Annie, I'm sure you look very professional running!  I can envisage it actually, on TV, overtaking Paula Radcliffe...

Emma, how are things?

Deedee, anything exciting happening over the water?

Hi Polly, if you're reading.

Right, must go and bounce on that flippin' ball again.  Perineal massage has gone well, I'm now very stretchy according to DH!  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

lol very stretchy Claire you do make me laugh x x


----------



## deedee2

Polly- Re the toy, he might not use it the way it's supposed to be for a while yet but Im sure will have fun with it nontheless. Any toys that we are given for Hannah that seem a bit old for her I just put away until i think she's able for it and then it's a nice surprise when a 'new' toy comes out.

Claire- How u cookin hun? My signs of labour were waters breaking with H and mild contractions getting stronger quite quickly with F. The waters dont necessarily gush like the movies would have you believe, mine were more like a slow trickle that made me question whether I was actually incontinent  
With f I was expecting something as i had the sweep done the day before. Having said that when the 'pains' started they were so mild I thought I was imagining it. Within an hour there was no mistaking them as contractions as they were so regular.

DD2 crying better go, back later x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Claire - hope your trips went well. I think you're really brave going out and about. I was too scared in case something happened. 
I didn't know anything about the bypass until today when we got a leaflet/questionnaire thing. I'm livid! One of the proposed routes (black one, if you've seen the map) would be right opposite us, meaning we'd look out onto that rather than lovely fields. And it would be built where I walk the dog. Would make our house unsellable too.   


Hope everyone else is OK.

My grumpiness has passed, as I knew it would. The lovely sunny weather makes a huge difference. Thank you for all your kind words. I really don't need more 'me' time, just better behaved children and more patience!


----------



## Donna Taylor

We all need more 'me' time Emma. 2 young children test the patience of a saint Emma so I am sure your doing just fine.
Hugs x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hmm, beautiful Claire! A stretchy perinium


----------



## Donna Taylor

Woo hoo went out to Bingo and had beginners luck Won £50, very happy


----------



## goblin1975

Oh yes, I'm very proud of my stretchy perenium! 

Donna, well done on the bingo!  I went a couple of times, didn't even come close!

Emma, the two routes that skirt the very edge of L are close to us.  My old house would have been looking straight at it and it would have been *very* close.  Now that we've moved in a road or two it's not as bad but there's bound to be noise and it will seriously devalue the houses it will run right next to not to mention the local wildlife and our access to the hills.  Anyway I've voted for the 'alternative transport plan' as obviously the routes near us will affect us and I had a feeling the one near your L would affect you.  How very  .  Exhibition wasn't much extra use TBH but it was good to see that it was very busy for during the day and noone thought it was a cracking idea!

My dad's not very keen on me being out and about either, he's convinced my waters will break in his new car, keeps trying to get me to sit on a waterproof rug! 

Deedee, thanks for the labour info.  Did the sweep hurt?

Annie, how's that walking going?  The girls at work have taken up running since I left, which I really can't imagine! 

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

It's going really well Claire. Went out again last night. Seem to have come to a bit of a halt on the weight loss  .... but I've been eating rather well the last week   I want to shift 4 more pounds so best stop being a piggie  

you still here btw?!?! What you waiting for Perinium must have been massaged to perfection by now


----------



## goblin1975

I'm beginning to think the problem is I'm too organised and 'ready'.  Every morning I reshave my legs for example, perhaps if I left them to go stubbly it would all kick off!?!  Am getting very impatient now and more frightened by the hour!  (too much time to think about it...)

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh come on little one we are ALL waiting for you x x


----------



## AnnieR

How many of those annoying phone calls and texts are you getting saying "have you had it yet"  

I found with both girls that as soon as I convinced myself it wasnt going to happen for ages - it happened   I made loads of plans with friends and low and behold didnt make it to any of them... try it!

donna - sorry, forgot to say well done on your win!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thats a good idea Claire, make loads of plans.

Must go a get ready for therapy

bye for now x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - how was therapy? Great news about the bingo win. 

Annie - I'm planning to try power walking tonight, provided dh gets home reasonably early. I'll report back tomorrow. If it works like you say I'll have lost half a stone by the weekend. 
I've lost a lot of weight from the top half, and can even fit back in some size 10 stuff that I haven't worn since being pg with W, but my bottom half is still vast. 

Claire - still with us? I agree on the mking lots of plans thing. Are you seeing the mw tomorrow?

Deedee - hello!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Emma you can hardly call any part of you vast!!!!

I assume Claire is still with us, this baby is a litle minx

Therapy was ood we had a really full meaty session and we talked alot about my mum but it felt good to talk about it and I feel fine tonight showing that I am so much better than I was last year.

Right must get back to eat mars planet! (and she wonders where the extra weight is coming from)

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2

Claire- Right, there's raspberry leaf tea, curry and sex depending on how desperate you are- not all at once mind you!  Im sooo excited!

Emma- I second what Donna said hun, having met you in person I can safely say that no part of you will ever be vast! Let us know how the power walking goes.

Donna- Im sooo glad T went well for you hun and am chuffed to bits that you feel well enough to think about TTC. Only YOU know when the time is right, good luck trying 
Mmmmmmmm Mars Planets...... Im a big Revels fan myself and was devastated to find out that coffee was evicted only to be replaced by a limited edition STRAWBERRY flavour! Hmmm I MUST get out more...... 

Annie- How are your two girlies?


----------



## emmadaffodil

What are Mars Planets?

No power walking. Dh got back too late for me to go out. Must try this evening (if it stops raining).


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Deedee - aww, my girlies are beautiful thanks. I am really enjoying having Layla. Thinks it's second time around knowledge, experience etc that I'm letting myself go with the flow and relax so much more. She is such a joy. Depserately trying to sit up, laughing, playing with her toys - oh and absolutely loves her door bouncer!!! Cannot believe 18 weeks has passed already   Hannah is just hysterical. Such a girlie girl. We gots lots of dramatic "oh mummy, oh daddy" type comments   
How are you two angels? Once again - we need new piccies!!!!

Infact we need new piccies of all the children! The last one I saw of Robin he was a newborn! Come on ladies!

Claire - What time you seeing the MW today?

Donna - Hmmmm Mars Planets. Glad counselling went well  

Emma - I went out in the rain last night. Was so bloody cold that I slept in my dressing gown   


Lots to do today and I'm still in my pj's! Must crack on!


----------



## deedee2

Emma- they are a bit like revels but taste like Mars bar. 

Annie- You sound like you are having a ball with those two. I must say Im finding the newborn stage a lot easier this time round too. Hannah is so much fun at the moment and talks non-stop. Ive actually bought a little book to record all the classic comments she comes out with that have us in stitches.
I know, Im sorry I did promise those piccies AGES ago, i will make a point of sending them tonight but only if I get to see piccies of R, W L, H, C and R too


----------



## emmadaffodil

No pictures from me, I'm afraid, until I get my laptop fixed. R looks the absolute spitting image of W at the same age, just with slightly darker hair.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

No Claire? Hope something has started

Did an hour in the gym today and feel so much better for it. I am coming off the anti pyschotic medication I was prescribed over xmas so feel really good about that. They have beem contributing to the weight gain to.

I have done another montage of the boys second year I will post the link later

Off to see nephew today he was 3 yesterday can't believe it

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Any news?


----------



## emmadaffodil

Must be something going on if she's not been here all day.

I'm tempted to pop down to the hospital and have a look (its only 10 mins drive away).


----------



## Donna Taylor

Where is Annie with our updates. I agree Emma something must be happening, so exciting


----------



## deedee2

Just checking for 'news'  every text I get i think it is 'the one'

X


----------



## AnnieR

*I HAVE AN ANNOUNCEMENT!!!!*

It gives me great pleasure to announce the arrival of the newst member of the Vag Team....

HARRY JAMES

Was born yesterday by C-Section. Is currently in special care, but no details as to why

He weighed 8lbs 1oz

CONGRATULATIONS CLAIRE & DH XXXX


----------



## Donna Taylor

WOW great Weight Congratulations Claire and DH.

Hope all is ok with Harry and he is out of special care and with you soon x x x
Look forward to hearing all about the birth, what great news to start the day

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Congratulations Claire and dh! What a lovely name, and a great weight. Hope he is out of scbu soon.  

Please pass on my best wishes, Annie, and ask if there is anything practical I can do?


Emma, xxx


----------



## deedee2

Wooohoooo!!!    

Ahhh many congratulations to Claire and DH. Pass on my best wishes too Annie that's a great weight and a gorgeous name. Welcome to the world little Harry 

I hope his stay in SCBU is a short one, cant wait to hear all the details.

Luv D xoxox


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie have you heard anymore from Claire I hope Harry is alright. and Claire is recovering well

How is everyone else?

I have just got back in contact with an old friends from prmary school through face book. He is being really pushy about meeting not sure if he is just excited or a bit weird??

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - pushy sounds a bit weird to me. Does he know you're married?

W is driving me loopy today. He has got very naughty recently. I wonder if it is something to do with starting pre-school. 
I got my letter from the police today about the speeding - 3 points and £60, which is quite a relief. I had visions of them locking me up and throwing away the key. 

I can't wait for an update about Claire and the baby....


----------



## AnnieR

Message from Claire to say that Harry is still in SCBU, but doing a bit better today. She said "been traumatic for all"

eeek! Wonder what happened?!? I passed on everyones congrats and best wishes.

Emma - I think children simply go through phases where they decide to re test the boundaries. Stick to the same old rules and he'll remember whose Boss before too long x


----------



## pollyhoping

Well done Claire - hope Harry is doing better and will be out of scbu soon.

Love
Polly


----------



## AnnieR

I have a bit more....

Spoke to Claire on text.... havent got the full labour story, but it sounds as though it was very traumatic for her and DH

She was allowed a cuddle with Harry today and he's off some of the breathing aids. She says he's so gorgeous, words arent enough...aaaah!!

She's on a ward with mums and babies which she's finding tough  

He has an infection, wasnt breathing and swallowed his merconium. 

Her poor DH thought he was going to lose them at one point  


Poor Claire. I'll keep the team updated as and when I hear anymore. I of course have been sending all our love x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Goodness, poor Claire and dh.  Glad he's making good progress today.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

I have also been in contact with Claire via text. All sounds very scary and my heart goes out to poor little Harry. Claire said she had an infection that she passed on to him, I'm not sure if thats why he is having breathing difficulties. I really hope he turns a corner soon poor little mite.
My thoughts are with Claire and DH x x x

I was only on ward for 1 day without a baby and I know how awful that felt and it was horribke having Callum and Ryan still being in Scbu so I wouldn't wish it for anyone

Donna x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Same here Donna. I still can't watch pictures of scbus on tv without getting really upset.

I hope he's out of there really soon. 

Annie - if there's anything she wants or needs, or if she fancies a bit of company, let me know. Is Claire herself ok (well as ok as she could be after a cs)?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Claire said to me that her cs wound is fine but she is really concernd about herself. I really wish I lived nearer :-(
I have text Claire this morning to see how Harry is doing, her phone isn't on at the moment though so hoping she turns it on later.
DH said a prayer for Claire and Harry last night.

Luke is being Baptised on sunday (not sure if I mentioned that previously?)

Hope everyone else is well

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

In my last post I was meant to put that Claire isn't really concerned with herself not that she is.

Emma you saying you can't watch SCBU I hate the blood advert that is on tv at the moment. It shows 2 cots but only one baby as the other is having a transplant I think. It just reminds me of when we had Callum at home and Ryan was still in hospital :-(

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna (or Annie) could you pm me Claire's phone no (if you think she wouldn't mind). I'd like to text her (although she'll probably be out of hospital by the time I manage it  ).

Oh, Donna, that's a big deal for an adult, isn't it. Are you all going to watch?

Just been to a lovely 2nd birthday party.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi all,

Spoken to Claire again today. They were concerned last night that becasue he had wee'd but thankfully Harry wee'd during the night and he is off breathing aids today - yea Well Done Harry. I hope he makes a speedy recovery and is with his mummy soon.

Yes we are all going to watch on sunday. Having a big family lunch before hand

Donna x x 

Emma will pm you now


----------



## AnnieR

Evening

Nothing much more to add on Claire & Harry. She didnt sleep much last night for worrying about him. Has been sat in SCBU with him today, despite MAdwives telling her to rest.... understandable though that you would want to be sat next to him all the time. Must be tough  

Oh - Dr's are going to continue with tests tomorrow and hopefully give an indication of when they can go home  

Come on ickle Harry


----------



## deedee2

omigod poor Claire and wee Harry. Annie could you let Claire know that I am thinking of her if you are in contact. I hope all the tests are precautionary and Harry can be with his mummy as soon as possible.

Hi to everyone else


----------



## pollyhoping

Please pass on all my best wishes to Claire and DH. Thinking of them loads

Polly


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I text Claire today to see hoe Harry was progressing and he is on the ward now with shared care. I am so relieved its excellent news

I had a major headache this morning boys were meant to go to a birthday party but I had to cancel, luckily boys are to young to remeber they had a party to go to.

Going to have a very busy day tomorrow, hope it all goes smoothly

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Yay! Glad there's good news about Harry. Will they be let home now?

What does shared care mean, btw?

Don't worry about the boys. They'll have no idea that they missed anything. Hope tomorrow goes well.


----------



## AnnieR

never heard of "shared care"....


----------



## Donna Taylor

I am assuming he is with Claire for a few hours then taken back to SCBU for a few hours.
Really hoping Claire can get some rest now she has been through so much


----------



## deedee2

I wonder when Claire and Harry can come home  so glad he is back with his mummy

Poor Claire, it must be hard not having your baby with you when surrounded by other mums and newborns. 

Donna- I hope everything goes well tomorrow 

I cant wait to see pics of our new team member. Boys outnumber the girls now, Donna do you plan to even things up?


----------



## Donna Taylor

well we'll see Deedee lol


----------



## AnnieR

you can count me out! I'm certainly not adding anymore to the gang  

Spoke to Claire this morning .Says she's waiting to hear if they can come home today or tomorrow. Harry was back on the ward with her - yah!


----------



## goblin1975

I had tears in my eyes reading your messages.  Not that it takes much right now, hormonal mess that I am.  We are both home now, both discharged today.  DH is looking after Harry (he cries unless he's being carried around! ) so I can have some me time.  Was going to have a shower but the water has to heat up first... 

The labour was a NIGHTMARE.  Started well, contractions from Wednesday 3am 7 mins apart which went down to 5 mins by the time of my midwife appt at 10.45am so I went along to see her.  She said to go for a walk and then call the hospital as I was fully engaged.  Tried a bath but didn't help so at 2pm arrived at the hospital to find that I was 7cm dilated, cervix well thinned, etc.   They thought the baby would be born within 3 hours so gave me gas and air and said forget an epidural you won't need one as you're managing the pain so well.  Anyway, shift change and new midwives said I was fully dilated 3 hours later and broke my waters.  Bring on the agony.  I was SCREAMING in pain and they were right cows, they kept saying 'don't you feel the urge to push?' and I kept saying no and they seemed to be getting annoyed with me.  I asked for an epidural and they said 'no, too late' but I couldn't take the pain and spent another hour screaming in agony.  DH said I didn't swear at them, goodness knows how I didn't.  Anyway, bring on another shift change and a new midwife who said I was a) not fully dialted and b) did I want an epidural.  Between the epidural top up s, morphine AND gas and air I managed another couple of hours on a drip to fully dilate but it just wouldn't happen.  Then they discovered my temperature was rising rapidly, the baby's heartbeat was going down fast and the idiot midwives had detected merconium in my waters but not acted on it.  Lots of doctors later, they said I'd need ventuose or a c-section but in the short time that it took tot get to theatre they had to get Harry out.  I went into shock at this point so don't really know the full details, but apparently I couldn't breathe, Harry came out blue and it took 3 mins for him to do any breathing unaided (and he still had to go on oxygen and something got get his lungs to work) and was whipped away to the special care unit, while the surgeon was saying that I wouldn't stop bleeding when she took the placenta out.  This is the point where DH went into meltdown as Harry was in one room, I was in the other, and he thought one or both of us was going to die.  He told me a few hours later that he can't risk having any more children incase something happens to me again.  Anyway, Harry ended up on oxygen and lung support for his breathing, I'm not sure what the deal was with the merconium tbh I didn't ask too many questions the next day as I was too freaked out, and I had a womb infection ahd apparentenly have had for some time which might have been why he pooed in me and I gave him that infection too, so we were (I still am) on antibiotics, he also had problems with his heart, lungs, kidneys and liver I assume from a combination of the above but eventually his levels went back to normal.  I couldn't see him until about 11 hours later as they couldn't get my bed into special care so all I had was 3 photos DH took of Harry on the digital camera, all tubed up and looking helpless which I cried over all night and the next morning.

Anyway, he finally came bacfk to me on the ward yesterday and he seems fine, there appears to be nothing beyond shjort term problems and they dont expect any lasting effects of what happened.  They say there is no evidence his brain was affected either.  So hopefully all will be ok.  Except for the crying and my boobs are soooooo sore and he's decided to cry rather than feed as of today so I am tempted to go formula but think my mum will be upset as she's been heping me with it.

That's all fo rnow, Harry is still crying.  Apols for the typos I'm crying a bit as I type and it's a bit blurry!  (hormones)

Will post some piccies on ******** later or tomorrow.

Thanks for all your best wishes, and Emma it would have been fine for you to come and visit if you'd wanted, what a nice thought.  I would have been begging you to come if I'd been stuck in there any longer!!

Bye for now.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

O hClaire, you poor thing. What an ordeal you've been through!  So glad you've all come out the other side alright. It will take you ages to get over something like that, and dh too.
I'm not surprised you're crying - quite normal to spend the first few weeks mainly in tears, even after a straightforward birth. Your hormones are all over the place, and you've not had a decent night's sleep for ages.

I wish I had come to visit now. I didn't want to intrude. 

Will the community midwives who visit come from near to you, or will it be the ones attached to the hospital where you've just been. If it is the latter they're all lovely, and you'll be in good hands.

If there is anything at all I can do, please say. Nothing is too much trouble.

Don't give up on the feeding yet, unless you want to (in which case don't carry on just because people expect it). Maybe he's just not hungry at the moment? Could be medication is making him cranky?
I'm the worst person to advise about bf though (12 disastrous weeks with W, 3 days with R ).


----------



## AnnieR

Oh My Holy Moly, Jesus Joseph & Mary ... what an ordeal. I cried when you said all you had were the pics of Harry on the digital camera. Made me feel sick for you and how that must have been  

Anyway - onwards and upwards now. I am sooo happy that you're both home  


How gorgeous is your boy!!! I just saw the pics on ********! He's got hair like my girlies!!!  And beautiful big eyes! 

Could DH look any prouder?!? and your parents...awwww!!! Now my hormones are going  


Dont forget we are all here to help you settle in with Harry. Feel free to text me anytime you like xxx

I'm sure your Mum will support you in whatever you decide to do feeding wise. You have to do what makes you happy.

No 1 lesson  - Happy Mum = Happy Baby  

Hope you have a half decent night. Cant wait to hear more!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Congratulations Claire I am so happy you are home. What an ordeal you have all been through but I am glad you are both ok. Has it sunk in yet that he is yours? when it does there will be more tears I assure you.
I hope you all have a good nights rest I am sure Harry, who is just gorgeous by the way, will settle into feeding now you are home and can relax a little.
Remember I am only a call or text away when you are feeling hormonal ((hugs))

Dh's baptism was just lovely day it was really emotional - I didn't think it would be. The boys have been brilliant all day so I am very proud of them and DH

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Glad it went well Donna.

Right, off to ******** to look at gorgeous baby photos.....


----------



## goblin1975

Ah thank you all.  And a huge thank you to Annie and Donna for all your supportive texts, for keeping everyone updated and for caring. 

As you can see it's the middle of the night Harry had a good feed after crying for 2 hours solid and has now been sleeping on my lap for a couple of hours.  He's been really hard to settle and lots of tears so much so that my parents came round earlier to take ovre for awhile so we could sleep.  I am seriously sleeep deprived missed 3 nights almost completely and since then not much.

Anyway off to see if I can find a new ticker!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Lovely ticker Claire! 

How fab of your parents! 


Is the Midwife coming today to see you both? See what she has to say about Harry crying. 

he may take a day or two to settle down. He had quite a traumatic entry into the world! Lots you can try if he doesnt calm down - dummy, swaddling, swing, sling. We'll cross that bridge if we get to it.


----------



## AnnieR

i've just put a couple of new pics of the girls on ********, although it doesnt show that I have. You'll have to go into my profile to see them!

So, i've done mine - now it's your turn!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

How fab is the snow! I'm loving it. DH's appointment got cancled which is a shame becasue he had waited along time for it and is so much pain!
Boys are loving the snow I'll put piccies up later.

Claire how are you? How is Harry doing I still can't believe he is here and your a mummy 
Try and sleep when you can even if thats during the day - it isn't a crime

must dash dinner is ready back later x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Again,

I have put so piccies of the boys in the snow on ******** 

Our Gorgeous boys

Also here is the link for the boys montage it runs from the 1st till there 2nd birthday it isn't quite finished yet and I'm not 100% on song choices

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Awww, thats fab Donna! I love the song. What is it?


----------



## Donna Taylor

the first song? its let them be little and I cant remember who its by
I'm not sure about the second song now


----------



## deedee2

outlaws have been staying with us and have just left- yeehah! havent had a chance to post as PC in the kitchen and not too private 

Claire hun what a birth story, reading that brought it all back to me too 

Regards the feeding you do what is best for you (and the family), your mum will support and help you no matter what you do im sure. How great for your parents to come over to let you sleep.
F loved to be swaddled tight to go to sleep you could maybe try that if he doesnt settle but this is still early days. I cant believe he is finally here!

Piccies coming soon-promise!

D x


----------



## AnnieR

So, birthday season is approaching again and once more I have got totally over excited and am now planning a party for around 30-35 kids   Luckily it's a joint one this time. My friends little girl has her b.day the day before H - so at least I'm budgeting better this time  

They're having a Princess & Pirates party. I booked the hall yesterday and my friend is speaking to someone who does disco/games parties for toddlers.

I was only going to take her to Legoland this year...  

Oh - and I've agreed to have the girls baptised this summer too. So, got that to organise aswell. I am such a mug sometimes  


Deedee - Looking forward to these pics!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie  - I shall be asking for tips on the party front. I think I'm going to have to have one for W in the village hall (also 30ish children). I hate being a hostess, but it has to be done. Or house is too small for us to have it here.

Claire - thinking of you all. How are you finding things? Are the mws being helpful at all?

Donna - will check out photos now!

Deedee - hello!

Still lots of snow here. Looks really pretty, but means we can't go anywhere.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

The boys had there 2 and a half year review and past with flying colours as I expected 

Annie and Emma I don't envy you with the parties they do sound like great fun though. Annie how exciting that you are having the girls baptised, you have never mentioned this before? or have I missed something.

Dh and I are just starting out with the church, I am doing the Alpha course as I am unsure at the moment but its fun exploring.

Claire how are you doing hun?

Deedee do you have snow?

We have alot more Ice than snow today but it is set to snow again tomorrow I have heard.

My therapy has been cancelled today but DH and I are going to be cheeky and still take the boys to DH's sister so we can have some 'us' time. (have told her I still have appoitment)

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Still here.  Up to eyeballs.  Feeding not going well and he's lost a lot of weight, but not more than the 10% allowed.  Feel a bit down about it.  I'm not feeding him enough apparently but it hurts and he cries so much when I try to it takes an hour to get him latched on.  So the poos have slowed down too.  I have him reweighed on Friday.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

It is very early days Claire. It might take him (and you) a while to get the hang of feeding. Quite normal for bf babies to lose a lot more than 10% in the first week or two, I believe, so you're doing well. 

Might be worth getting a bf counsellor to come out and help you - watch what you're doing and tell you what (if anything) you could do differently to help. Do you have phone nos for the helplines.

I don't know if you ever use the Mumsnet website - it has a very active bf section, and someone there would undoubtedly be able to give you help and support (albeit only online). I know nothing about bf, but I'm told their advice is much better than that you'd get from most mws and hvs.


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Emma.  Funnily enough, I'd done exactly that and rung a helpline.  I have some tips to try and they were very useful and reassuring.  Midwife says she will be sending me to a breastfeeding clinic if weight hasn't improved on Friday.

Anyway, I've calculated the weight loss and it's actually 7% which isn't as bad as I thought she meant.  However, I tried to do the next feed after the 2 1/2 hours and got nowhere at all.  I'd expressed due to engogrement and put the bottle inthe fridge and ended up warming it and giving him atha instead out of desparation.  

Does anyoe know why it is either breast milk from the berast or formula from a bottle?  what is wrong with breast milk from a bottle, it seems to be one extreme or the other...

Sorry this is a bit me.  I am short on time as I'm about to try baby led attachment.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - there are people who only give breast milk from a bottle - i.e. never from a breast and never formula in a bottle for one reason or another. A friend of mine did it for 6 months - partly because her ds found it easier to feed from a bottle than from her, and partly because she wasn't keen on bfing out and about in public. Some people can't manage to express at all, though. I'm told too that it is very hard to express properly until your milk supply is in full flow and has settled down (6 weeks ish).

See if you can find a counsellor who'll come out to you. You're still recovering from a cs, so that seems fairer to you. Don't give up if the first helpline you phone isn't very helpful - I've heard that some are better than others.
Don't know how far you mind travelling, but there was a lovely bf clinic on Mondays in Letchworth, run by a really kind and gentle and helpful lady (also with nice cake ).

I'll do some investigating, and ask a friend of mine who is very pro-bf.

If you want to carry on I'm sure the support to help you do so is out there, we just have to find it. You are such a strong and determined person that I just know you could make it work, _if that's what you want_. If it isn't then there's nothing wrong in saying 'sod it' and going down the formula route.

Noone warns you just how hard it really is, do they.  Ou're doing great Claire - these early days and weeks are really tough.

Emma, xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire you are doing really well, BF isn't as easy as some people would have us believe.
You can express and Bottle feed but expressing wont give you as much milk as bf I think that is why people tend to use formula.
I admire you for perservering as I said bf isn't easy especially f you are in pain it is still early days but don't put yourself through it if it isn't working. There is no failure in formula feeding
The weight lose sounds completely normal so don't worry about that, your doing a fantastic job x x 

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks, I am trying.   I expressed again and there wasn't much there which isn't great, am beginning to think it will be formula for the next feed.  I got loads earlier but only because I was suffering from engorgement on one side.  I don't think I'm producing enough to express only. 

He's very sleepy too, every day is different we have had fractious ongoing crying and now he's really dozy and wants to sleep all the time (even when I'm tyring to get him to feed).  I made DH wake him up totally earlier as I thought there was something wrong with him!  He's now in his moses basket on his monitoring mat, I am so paranoid.

We're going to try and have the basket upstairs tonight and both be asleep between feeds.  The last few nights I have stayed up watching him and sleeping for 15 mins at a time, and then sleeping in the day when DH is up.  I feel so scared.  I'm still bursting into teears every 2 minutes as well, particuarly when I think about the birth experience, proper tears that run down my face down my neck and into my top.  I've never cried like this before.   But I'm so happy... it's weird.

There, a very me post again.  I have no idea what you're all up to, I'm so sorry.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire -   Having your firstborn is the scariest thing in the world and i think I didnt sleep for the first 4 days we had Hannah home. I still go in and check on her now. You will become more confident and relaxed. you have got to give yourself time. It takes a good few weeks for everything to bed in - hormones, confidence, feeding.. all of it.

Crying is sooo normal aswell. In fact, I think the MW's are more concerned if you dont have a bloody good cry  

Bearing in mind the trauma of the birth, it's no wonder you are feeling the way you do. It will be up and down for a while x

BF is flippin hard and it takes time to get it really well established. If you are keen to BF, then we'll make sure you get the help you need. Like Emma said, there is plenty of help out there. I shall only say that if you are finding it too much please dont do what I did and pretty much everyone other mum i know .... feel guilty and make yourself really down over it. You have to do whats best for the both of you xxxx

Did you give him any formula last night? 

You're not missing anything my end - i promise!


Donna - Nope, I've not mentioned getting the girls baptised before. I wasnt going to do it. Long story short, I have caved to family pressure (Dads side of the family are devout catholics, Out Laws also religious) . SIL is going to have her baby girl done when she arrives (any day now!) so.... I finally relented! I'm sure I'll love it when the day comes. 


Right - got to get HRH Hannah to nursery. Lookign at schools for her this morning - if they're open!!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Yeh I gave formula I had no choice.  Over the last 24 hours he's become very difficult to wake up once asleep and I was getting really panicky about it.  I even rang the ward at the hospital in the early hours.  They said that he wasn't feeding often enough = getting lethargic= hard to wake up.  I don't thin I have any choice but to formula feed.  I couldn't get him interested in feeding in any way shpae or form.  Anyway they say I must feed him ever 2-3 hours.  It was taking an hour to get him to latch on, and then 30 mins to feed and then I was putting off the next round, and my breast milk isn't up to the job I dno't think as I didn't do it to start with and I didn't do it enough so the supply isn't enough.

Anyway I've managed to feed him formula twice, once at 6am and once at 8am.  How much should I give him?  He took between 20-30ml each time.  I think it s mor eimporatnt that he gets some food regardlessof the source.  I was really frightened lasst night, nmothing we did woke him up and I had to force him to feed the first time.  I really hope this isn't the sttar of something wrose.

Did you all BF to start with?  Annie / Deedee are you BFing Layla and Faith?  Do ypui use forumla or ready made up cartons?  How many bottles do yo have?

Sorry for the typos.  gtired.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - I ff R from 3 days old, and he'd take 2-3oz every 2-3 hours at that stage. He was smaller though, so his stomach would have been tinier and able to hold less milk at any time. 
The current recommendation is that you only use cartons for the first 12 weeks (I think). I used them until about 10, I think (neglected 2nd baby ). It is expensive compared to powder but so easy. I always used the,m for night feeds for that reason.
My top tip - bet others will disagree! - is to give the milk at room temperature. Much easier than heating it up and cooling down, and it makes life 1000 times easier when you feed out and about. Some babies who are used to hot milk struggle to adapt to cold milk.
I had 6 bottles, and found that to be the perfect number for me.

If you do want to carry on bfing, I've heard great things about babymoons (you can google). Basically you and the baby take to bed for 2 or 3 days and do nothing at all except feed, sleep, cuddle. It is supposed to really get the milk flowing (and makes you rest) an help the hormones settle down.


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Emma.  Can I use powdered stuff in the day and cartons sometimes at night if I'm a bit tired, or does it have to be one or the other?

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

You're supposed to use cartons only for the first 12 (I think) weeks - might be less - because they're sterile. 
Later on you can do a mix, or just one or the other, whichever suits you best.


----------



## emmadaffodil

cartons only for 6 weeks, not 12  - sorry for giving you  wrong info. 

(Dept Health guidelines)


----------



## goblin1975

Oh hell I've given two of the feeds as powder formula.

With the cartons, is it ok to use half and refridgerate the other half for the next feed (and warm it up)?  It says so on the packet...

This is so complicated.

And how many poos / wees shoudl I expect with formula?

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - I use a mix of powder and cartons. I've never heard of any hard fast rules that you cant? I use powder for the most part and cartons when I go out and about. The first couple of weeks we had cartons. It was easier as it was so little and often!!! Couldnt be arsed to keep messing around with the powder!

Room temp is definitely preferable, but both of my girls fed better if it was warmed a little bit. Supposed to be easier to digest aswell? If Harry gets on with room temp, I would go with that. I agree with Emma that its much easier.

Both my girls were having 1.5 - 3 oz every 3-4 hours. Dont let him go more then 4 hours without a feed at the moment. 

Hannah only ever pooped once a day (making me think she was constipated, but not the case!) Layla was a couple of times a day/night for the first few weeks but also settled into once a day. 

Which formula are you using? Yes, you can refrigerate the cartons for 24hrs and warm it up as and when you need it.


I BF Hannah for 4 days and Layla for 1 !!!!  I've got 6 bottles


Text me if you need to ask anything else. Happy to be a 24hr service for you. I'm often up at some point during the night to one of them... or checking on them


----------



## emmadaffodil

Agree, yes, to putting the carton back in the fridge and using it later (but don't tell mws - they'll tell you to throw it away - they can be a bit over zealous). At his stage it might be worth getting the big cartons and dipping into it over 24 hours.

For the first few weeks R did lots of poo - probably 8-10 pooey nappies per day. At about 6 weeks old he went to 1 or 2 a day, then one a day once he was on food (6 months).

Harry's poo might be odd for a day or so as his body makes the transition from bf to ff.


----------



## AnnieR

Yep, we had the big cartons in the fridge over 24 hrs


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks girls.  Have got some cartons in, given one just now and he guzzled the full amount of 3oz.  (with the powdered it was less)  He did a poo this morning and several wees today so I'm assuming that's ok... I never thought I'd get obsessed over such things!

DH is heating up a pre-cooked frozen meal and we're hoping Harry will sleep now so we can have some time together eating while Harry is in his basket nearby.

This is a stressful business isn't it!  My parents have practically moved in for moral support as it's so stressful!  I must say tho that I do feel better for having dropped the BF it was getting so stressful and all my time with Harry seemed to be a battle rather than fun.

Right, better go.  Sorry no personals again.

Claire x

PS I can't believe he's mine!


----------



## emmadaffodil

THat's exactly how I felt about bfing. I didn't enjoy W one bit for the first 12 weeks (even regretted and resented him  ) until I stopped.


----------



## goblin1975

Should I be giving water as well?  (cooled kettle?)

Yep I'd been feeling a bit resentful too.  Now I'm enjoying my little boy!

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

Claire- Its soo confusing isnt it? you'll get the hang of it and find your own way. Sometimes there's just too much info thrown at you, it's overwhelming, all I can say is find what works for you and your family and stick to it.

I breastfed H for 5 days while in hospital and was miserable  By day 4 he had dropped quite a bit of weight,so much that they actually believed birthweight to be wrong!) as soon as I switched to bottles and didnt look back as everyone was happier. She took 20-40 mls every 3-4 hrs in the first few weeks.

I found breastfeeding easier with F (I was prob more relaxed about the whole thing and thought if it works-great and if not- so be it!) I didnt intend to bf when home from hospital but while in there I did it as i had time to just lie with F and feed all day. I have been bottlefeeding since home from hospital. We use Dr Browns bottles and have 6 9oz ones. 

To be honest I wasn't aware that there was a difference between powdered formula and cartons apart from the cost! I wasnt told to use cartons for the first few weeks but did to save hassle. 
Now we use powder and have a stash of cartons for emergencies. We have the little powder dispenser which means you can take your ready measured powder with you and simply add to the bottle of cooled boiled water.  I know its very time consuming and fiddly at the beginning but it all becaomes second nature and in no time and you'll be a whizz i promise  we use SMA Gold.

What we do is sterilise the bottles and add the cooled boiled water then put the bottles in the fridge where they will keep for up to 24 hours. All you have to do is then add the powder and warm it slightly to take the chill off. I give them their bottles at room temp too but have bought a bottle warmer this time to heat a bottle straight from the fridge. Opened cartons can be kept in the fridge for up to 24hrs.

Also i wouldnt be too concerned with how much he takes at each individual feed. What they take in a 24 hr period is more important so if he guzzles for England and then doesnt seem interested I wouldnt worry too much as long as he's taking enough over 24 hrs.

The crying is soo normal. I was much more prepared for it this time but with H I was a mess- a blubbering wreck at the drop of a hat. I found it so strange to be ecstatically happy yet scared s**tless at the same time. All those hormones will settle down soon, dont worry you are not going mad 

Babies can go for a couple of days without pooing, as long as the wet nappies keep coming I wouldnt worry about that.

If i think of anything else i'll pop back on later.

H was christened at 6 months but we probably won't christen F (long story!)

D x


----------



## deedee2

That is the most important thing hun- that you are enjoying him and he is happy  
Some babies take cooled water and others dont. H hated it but F takes it now and again. Wouldnt do any harm to offer it to him but dont worry if he's not interested. Everything he needs is in the made-up formula.

XOX


----------



## emmadaffodil

Water won't do any harm (boiled and cooled) but there's really no need for it unless the weather is very hot and there's a risk he'll dehydrate - you should be fine without in this weather!

I'm, dying to know about MIL and the baby - does she know, has she been to visit?


----------



## goblin1975

Oh the MIL saga.  I kept meaning to update on that but kept forgetting.  

DH decided after the birth trauma that life was too short so he sent her a text telling her that Harry had been born and was in special care.  She didn't reply.  Nothing.  One of the family friends has spoken to her and told her her behaviour is bang out of order and that DH and I needed her support and she didn't even ask how he was.  Anyway, FIL phoned a few days ago to see how Harry was but no word from MIL and no sight of either of them.  DH put the wedding photo of him with his parents in a drawer yesterday.  How could she be so uncaring and evil?  My parents were supporiting DH out of hospital hours, making sure he was ok, cooking his meals, etc.

Thanks everyone for your support.  I feel quite overwhelmed with your kindness.  Harry is doing better now he's on bottles.  No lethargy or crying fits, well nothing we can't handle.  (she says, thinking she's tempting fate by saying so).  We have a friend doing a supermarket run for us at th emo so have a bit of 'me' time while Harry is asleep!

Clarie x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi, just popped on to catch up on news. Will be back when I have more time to give a decent reply!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Goodness Claire! I really thought your MIL would put the past behind her the moment her grandson came along. 
Must be very upsetting for your dh.


----------



## deedee2

That woman defies belief!! I feel like catching a plane and ........


----------



## goblin1975

Hmm.  Harry is now taking a lot more milk, even up to 80ml in some feeds 50ml in others.  But the last feed, about 15 mins after feeding (he had been winded and we were changing his nappy) a lot came back up.  Not like the frothing and dribbling while feeding at all.  It really freaked me out as I was worried that this could happen in the night and he could choke or suffocate on it.  After managing to get some sleep between feeds last night for the first time I'm now worried big time again!

Also, he's gone from 1 pooey nappy a day in the last few days to about 4 so far today.  Weird.

Sorry this post seems to be about my baby's inputs and outputs at the moment!

As for MIL, well, there are no words really.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone sorry I haven't been on the last couple of days,

Claire you are doing a brilliant job I don't really have anything to add to what has been said already. Seems like you have made the right decision for you and Harry anyway.
It is still early days so don't beat yourself up things take a while to settle while you are both learning but from where I am sitting you are doing a fantastic job.
Remember I am only a text away if you want to check anything.
I used Powder formula (didn't know you was supposed to use cartons) after I stopped feeding a 3 weeks it takes alot of preparing at first but as Deedee says you will soon be a whizz at it.
The boys had it slightly warmed I founf that if I put the bottle on a Jug of boiling water it was warm by the time I had changed both there nappies. If he is relucntant to wake for a feed I was advised to change there nappies first as this would wake them up so that may be an idea.

I will come on tomorrow and post properly but wanted to post to Claire befreo I went out

Donna x x

Claire the poos are probably to do with changing from bf to fromula so I wouldn't worry about that. it isn't uncommone for babies to be sick after a feed especially if they have guzzeled if you are worried prop him up after a feed but I would be overly concerned about it it could be a 1 off x x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - don't worry about Harry being sick. Sounds like he just ate more than he needed. Only be concerned if it is happening at every feed.

Just been to the exhibition about the proposed bypass.


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, I really think that the bypass thing - they are keen on the plans to do the links between the M1 and A6 but not the one that concerns us, where I thought they seemed keener on the local transport options, at least that was my take on it.  It's taken years to get to this point, it came up on a local survey when my parents bought their house in 1986, and they were supposed to be doing what they are doing now 2 years ago, so I doubt it will move very quickly anyway.  

I'm getting worried about nappy consistency now.  It seems kinda runny... and he's doing them at every feed now.  So confused and panicky.  My DH says I should stop worrying but I'm having a bad day after feeling fairly confident yesterday.

Donna, hope you have a nice time wherever you are going out.

Annie, fabby new pics on **.

Deedee, thanks for the info.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - Laylas are really runny. Perfectly normal   Sounds to me aswell that he just ate a little too much and brought some back. Nothing to worry about  


BTW - I'm an Auntie!!! My niece was born at 8.20pm. SIL was induced at gone 3pm and cracked that little girl straight out   Damn it - now I'll never live it down that mine were so long


----------



## goblin1975

Congratulations Annie!  What's your niece's name?

We're off to bed soon.  DH and I for a cuddle and hopefully Harry for a sleep, while watching a bit of tv upstairs.

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

She's called Sophia. Weighed 6lbs 2ozs - a little one! just spoke to SIL on text. She's hoping to come home today (if they can get through the snow!). Luckily she lives literally around the corner from me, so I can trek there later with the girls. Only way we're getting out of the house today. 

the snow is horrendous! DH actually made it to work. Must have been a hell of a drive. It's knee deep on Hannah out there  

So, stuck indoors and there's no signal for the Sky TV -aaaah!!! Got all the DVD's oput in a pile!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - congrats on the niece! Lovely name too.

Claire - poo sounds normal to me. R did about 8 pooey nappies a day at that age - really sloppy stuff too. It won't look like real poo until he is on food (and may not even then  - W's is still sloppy and stinky ). 

Hope you're right about the bypass. Our instinct is to sell and move asap, if that is even possible in this economic climate.

I am thoroughly fed up of the snow. The village looks beautiful, and the view out of my window is stunning, but I'm going stir crazy, as is W. We can't go anywhere. Dh went to work early, before the new lot of snow, because he couldn't stand another day stuck at home.


----------



## AnnieR

my DH did the same Emma. I could really hurt him for leaving me stuck indoors with the girls! I cant even get my conservatory doors open to let Hannah go play! they're wedged shut by the snow.

I am absolutely sick of it now. It's giving me cabin fever! I even considered cleaning my wardrobe out


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello all,

Claire everything sounds perfectly normal to me  did you get much sleep last night?

No snow here so I am a little jealous that you guys have more we just have rain!!!!
I think DH is takingthe boys to his sisters so I can crackon with jobsaround the house

Back later

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Can I just say aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!

W is driving me loopy! He is bored with his toys and cbeebies, and won't do anything apart from throw things and hit R. We tried painting and making things but it got too stressful and was abandoned.
We played outside briefly when R napped but then had to come in.

House is a bombsite but every time I try to tidy up or clean all hell breaks loose.

We've got about a foot of snow now.


----------



## AnnieR

Hannah was starting to get grumpy, but chicken nuggets soon put her back on track. Am now trying to bribe her into taking a nap today. So far - Hannah 1 - Mummy 0  

Oooh, want a baby cuddle already!!! Darn this snow!


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Emma I know how you feel, I felt that way in 2006 when I lived in my old house and the bypass would literally have been a stone's throw away and I would lose the lovely views of the hills.  But from looking again at the plan which goes near L, it doesn't look 'that' close to you, although I appreciate it will interfere with the view.  I do know that in 2006 the favoured route was the one that goes round my side of the hill not yours.  I agree selling now would be tricky, and the proposals will come up on the local searches anyway.  Came up when I bought my old house, same for my parents.  I bet it doesn't even go ahead anyway.

Sorry W is playing up.  He obviously shares in the cabin fever.

Donna, hope you get the house cleaned.  Ours looks ok but only cos my mum has been doing stuff for me.

Annie, Sophia is a lovely name.   I'm amazed your DH even attempted work today!  Noone in our close has left for work.

Deedee, have you got lots of snow too?

We're stranded too.  The midwife can't make it out today for my appt, so someone will come Sunday or Monday weather allowing.  It's a shame as I could really do with speaking with her in person but hey ho.  The state of the roads is making me feel isolated and panicky too, as if I'm stranded on an island.  Harry now has what I have diagnosed as a sticky eye.  I'm going to get my mum round later to double check but that's what it looks like to me and the midwife said my description sounded like that as well.  I feel like I've been given a new toy and I am breaking it.   Will it always be this hard?  Yes we managed some sleep last night.   Probably had about 4 hours.

We are planning to have takeaway pizza tonight (if the delivery boy can get here) with sparkling wine.  My first alcoholic drink in 38 weeks!  Can't wait.  I've given up expressing as I was getting painful boobies.  Well, they are still painful now but I gather that will be short lived, although waking up soaked in breast milk was something else! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi again,

Sorry I Annie I forgot to say congratulations on becoming an Auntie, Sophia is a lovely name.

Claire the boob pain will settle down as your milk dries up, Of course your not braking him sticky eyes are also common in newborns. Wipe the eye with damp cotton wall from the inside of the eye to the outside. Use one peice of cotton woll for each wipe.
Yes it definatly will get easier was the weeks progress, I hope you are getting enough rest

DH has decided not to go out now so I am tidying up around them all lol

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2

Awww, Sophia, what a gorgeous name- congrats to Auntie Annie! (Ooh we have a pub here called 'Auntie Annies' )

Ah yes the leaky boobs, its all coming back to me now. Dont worry Claire, couple of days and those boobies will settle down. Yes hun, it WILL get easier I promise you. Once you get into your own wee routine you'll be flying. Just remember what a MASSIVE life change this is. You sound like you are doing a brilliant job and have lots of help from your parents- thats great!
Enjoy your pizza and vino tonight, you deserve it! 

Emma- poor you stranded like that. We haven't had much snow at all, mind you its bl**dy freezing  and v icy. Have you got any DVDs to put on for W? Dont worry about the state of the house hun, you shold see mine 

Donna- I forgot to ask how the baptism went?


----------



## emmadaffodil

Took about 2 weeks for my boobs to settle down (got mastitis [sp?]) and needed anti-biotics. Odd bits of milk came out for weeks afterwards, especially in the shower  It has taken close to a year for them to return to their normal size too.

Claire - proposed route is very near my house; we're at the point where it goes closest to the village. Concern too is that the road will be funded by the council selling off the land to the property developer who wants to build 1000s of hideous box homes, and they'll be built between us and the road.

Enjoy your wine tonight -bet it goes straight to ypour head!

Gotta go - waking child.


----------



## deedee2

Hi Emma


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!

I've seen my Niece!! She's tiiiny! I cannot remember Layla feeling that small, but she was! Seeing SIL totally put to rest any ideas of going for a third. She looked exhausted! Pics on ** of course!

Deedee - Oh lucky you've escaped the snow. I walked round to SIL and it was calf deep! How are you pretty girlies?

Claire - Oh yes! It does get easier. I think it's fair to say that the first 6wks are a whirlwind of all sorts and all of a sudden you feel like you have got your groove on - mummy mojo I call it   It takes time to figure out these little peeps. What their cries mean, how they like to feed, wind, sleep,lay, travel. It all falls into place though.

Layla has sticky eye. Just like Donna said, use cotton wool and boiled water to keep cleaning it out. It resolves itself

Take Ibuprofen for the boobie pain and it'll calm down within a few days xxx


Emma - Sorry to hear about this byp   He's just one of those "nice guys" and felt compelled to at least try and not put upon anyone else (like they wouldnt him!) Hoping he'll be heading home soon  


Praying the roads clear and the snow stays away now. I've got tickets for me and H to go to the cinema tomorrow!!!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Quick question - once a tub of Milton has been made up to put the bottles etc in is it ok to put in other bottles over the course of the 24 hours the solution remains sterile?  Taht's what I've been diong but it's just occurred to me that maybe I should be making up a fresh batch of Milton for each time?

Also, do the bottle brushes need to go in the sterilising liquid?  I've been putting them in anyway but not sure if that's correct.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Yes, the liquid is fine for 24 hours, and you can keep adding bottles to it. 

I never sterilised bottle brushes. In fact with R I rarely used them - just stuck it all in the dishwasher (although don't do it unless you've got a scales that measures liquids - the dw can scratch all the markings off the side, as I discovered  ).

Have you had that wine yet?


----------



## AnnieR

I never used Milton - just the electric steriliser


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Annie Sophia is gorgeous and has made me very broody.

Claire the Milton liquid is fine for 24hrs (Iused it in nurseries) I used an electric steamer with the boys.

Emma I hope you have a better day tomorrow, is DH home?

Hiya Deedee

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2

Only used electric steam steriliser (Avent express) or microwavable bags when travelling. I always thought the Milton solution was too fiddly and time consuming 

My girlies are grand thanx Annie. Faith is getting cuter by the day  What are u guys off to see at the flicks? Theres loads of stuff I want to see at the cinema 

Emma- Everything still white where you are?

Hi Donna 

Anyone subscribe to LoveFilm?


----------



## emmadaffodil

Still white here. I'm supposed to be taking the boys to a party this morning, but I'm not sure if we'll be able to get there.

No to Lovefilm, but I'm not really a film person.


----------



## AnnieR

We made it! It was a bit ropey getting out of our street this morning, I had a bit of a sweat on! We went to see the new Disney film - "Bolt" It was good. Hannah got upset with one sad scene, which was actually rather cute  

Deedee - A friend of mine uses Lovefilm and totally rates it. 

Emma - Did you get to the party? It's still really white here, but has been melting beautifully since late morning - hoorah! I just want it to go now. It's wrecking my social life!

Donna - Believe me, if you could have taken one look at my SIL & BIL this morning it would have put you off having another one! They looked like they'd been hit by a bus!!!

Right - both girls asleep - hoorah! Hoping to send H to my Mum's...if I can get there!


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon all,

Deedee, I have used LoveFilm in the past.  It was quite good, although it was rare to get one of the films right at the top of your list if they tend to be the latest films.  All in though I thought it was good.  Can't imagine having time for such things right now though!

Emma, didn't know about the house building plans.  I still think there's a lot of ifs, buts and maybes involved though and I'd be surprised if the road was the route that affects you, from what I've heard.  I do know how you feel though.

Annie, glad you made it to the cinema!  I can totally relate to the hit by a bus feeling!

Donna, how are things with you?  

Midwife came this morning and Harry is on his way back to his birth weight so I'm really pleased I switched to formula.  I wasn't expecting anyone until tomorrow or Monday so I had not showered and was wearing a top with jam, milk and custard down the front!!  Had a really bad night, Harry wouldn't settle after this 8.30pm feed, or his 11.30pm feed, well he would sleep but only on me, finally got him into his moses basket at 3am.  Thankfully my parents had already offered to come round after his first morning feed and take over so DH and I could go back to bed, so I have managed to catch up a bit but didn't get up until around midday.  Thank  heavens for my parents, or I don't know what would become of us!

The takeaway and fizzy wine were great last night although what a head rush!,  I'd be a cheap date I think!

Right, going to try and get him a bit lively when he next wakes so he's more tired later.  

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

I have been having a few wobbly days and not ben sleeping to well (didn'y get to sleep till around 4am last night)I am really paniced that its all coming back. Its 2 weeks since I came off one of my meds and I really don't want to come back on it I just want to be able to cope with normal life and more importantly get on with normal life!
Sorry rant over

Bless little Harry sleeping on you sounds like he is a cheely wee man already.
Glad he is putting on weight, 1 less thing to worry about eh? Glad your geting the chance to catch up on zz's thats so important in the first few weeks.

Sorry Annie the hi by a bus feeling doesn't put me off. Hannah sound sos cute at the cinema can't ever imagine taking the boys.

Hi Emma and Deedee x x 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - Just take some deep breaths. Let's see if we can keep this wobble at just that - a wobble. Is there anything that often helps you feel better than you can try? Can you pop to the shops?, go get a cuppa and read a magazine somewhere? Take one of your kick boxing classes?


Claire - Have you tried a dummy? Gosh, i wish I could have relaxed and let our parents take Hannah when she was a baby. What a difference it would have made! Oh well, got it right the 2nd time!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - maybe you need to be on the other meds for a while longer? 

Claire - yay for Harry's weight! Your parents sound fab - I'm very jealous!

Annie - never in a million years could I take W to the cinema. I take my hat off to you. Glad you had a good time.

Deedee - hello!

Well I made it out, and was nearly in a horrific car accident.  A van didn't stop at a junction (country lane) despite huge great STOP sign on his road, markings on road etc. I don't think he saw me. I could see he wasn't going to stop, breaked as hard as I could (on an icy road - eeeek!), and he swerved to avoid hitting me and ended up in a snow-filled ditch. He missed me by about an inch.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi again,

I just get myself into a panic I so want to get on with my life have another baby etc and need to be off the meds to do it. I'm feeling a bit better this evening (just hope I sleep) we are goin to my aunts on wednesday for a week so hope that will help to.

Annie pictures of Hannah on face book with Sophia are just gorgeous

Emma how awfull, so glad you are ok x x 

Deedee meant to say earlier I use loveFilm and thinks its fantastic

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Aaargh he will not settle.  Has been crying apart from when he's fed or being rocked by someone since about 4pm!  Any suggestions?  We've tried a soother and he's not interested!  He also seems to be permanently hungry but I don't want to give him any more food as he's already at the max the carton says!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Does he wind well Claire?


----------



## goblin1975

Hmm, not the best at winding no.  Were thinking of trying infacol today.  He brought up some feed again once yesterday half an hour later and this morning when winding.   I also think he sounds a bit wheezy sometimes...   At least the sticky eye is improving...

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Infacol is bloomin good stuff. Really helped both of the girls  

The puking sounds pretty normal. I'd only raise an eyebrow if it was alot and after every single feed. Try keeping him upright for a little while after a feed.

Get the MW to listen to his wheezing when you see her next.


----------



## emmadaffodil

Could it be too much food so he is a) bringing a lot back that he doesn't need and b) it might make his stomach hurt a bit?
Probably not, but just a thought. 

Both mine were (still are in R's case) grizzly from about 4pm onwards every day with overtiredness. 4-7 are known as the witching hours in this house.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Had a bit of a drams today DH had chest pains and pains down his left side so was taken to A&E by ambulance, boys were a bit freaked out by paramedics.
DH is still in pain but heart, lumgs and bloods all been checked and nothing is wrong. He was sent home with pain killers

Claire - Harry's behavious all sounds normal so please don't worry that there is anything wrong. Some babies are sick sometimes and thats all perfectly fine. Also the amount that he is sick will look more than it actually is (learnt this when Ryan was in SCBU)
I would give infacol a try at everyfeed, its fantastic stuff! 
If he is not settling have you tried swaddling him? Ryan used to love that

I am feeling a little better than I was, still not sleeping great but trying to combat that using herbal stuff to get my sleep back into a pattern.
Think I am just stressed with money, bills etc and DH being unwell (still having testicular pain)

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - poor dh. Could it be a panic attack? He's had a lot of stress lately.


It is snowing again here. I cannot bear it.


----------



## AnnieR

Well I have had more than enough of this crap weather. I will be truly annoyed if I dont get out again this week  


Donna - I was wondering if it was a panic acttack or anxiety too?!?! Did they suggest it?

Emma - Hope the snow isnt too heavy your way x

Claire - oooh,I was going to suggest swaddling too!


----------



## emmadaffodil

How is dh today, Donna?

Claire - how was last night?


Well, preschool is open today, thank goodness, but the roads are scary as anything - really icy. I'm not going to venture into town until things melt (April at this rate...)


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, hope your DH is on the mend today. must have been very scary for you all.  Sounds like a panic attack to me too.

Annie / Emma I'm with you on this cabin fever.  I'm desperate to get out of this house for some fresh air I feel like I've been in solitary confinement for the past two weeks.  Surely this snow can't continue... I cant' see where it's all going to go when it melts either!

Deedee, you're quiet, hope all is well.

Weel, we took Harry tot he nurse today re his sticky eye and she feels it's improving well enough to not have anti-bs, which is what the midwife wanted to give him a few days ago.  She wasn't concerned about the wheezy thing as it hasn't happened since and she said baby's make noises!  I have to take him back if things change but otherwise carry on as we are.

Last night was hell again, he unsettled from about 7.30pm and finally went to sleep at 1am after a feed.  After the other feeds he wasn't interested in sleep, rocking motions, soothers, etc., for the majority of the time.  And today he is very grizzly again, he is crying on DH at the moment.   My neighbour seems to think that it will all improve shortly...

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

Hi just a quickie,

Im off to A&E with F to get her suctioned AGAIN!. Shes been very snuffly and not taking her bottles. H is the proud owner of conjunctivitus which she has now passed on to me  
sorry, this is a me one!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

DH is feeling a little better and I managed some sleep to so things improving today. Apart from having 2 very wingey tired boys today!

Claire just a thought and I know it sounds cruel but if you know he is fed, changed etc could you bare to leave hi, just for a littel while? he may be iver stimulate but all the rocking etc? just a thought. It will indeed settle down soon its still early days and he is still settling in. It will help when the weather improves to a nice walk is always enjoyed by babies - fresh air tires them out to 

No snow here just rain!

Emma did you take Will to pre school?

Going to my mums and dads today its dads birthday 

Donna x x 

Deedee poor you, Hope Faith is alright xx


----------



## goblin1975

Deedee, sorry your girls are in the wars.  Hopefully Faith will be sorted shortly.  Aren't these little people a worry!

Donna, hope you enjoy it at your parents today.  Mine are coming round later as DH is out and I don't feel confident enough on my own at the mo...   Think I'm still traumatised about the birth.  

After worrying that he was pooing too much (like at every feed mega style) he's now going the other way!  I never thought I'd be one of those women who obsessed over their babies nappies!

Right, shift change coming up.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Deedee - poor little F, hope she is OK.

Claire - some babies just do cry for the first few weeks, and there's very little you can do. It will pass, if not immediately. Things get easier at about 6 weeks, when they start to distinguish between night and day, and much easier at 12 weeks, imo. 
Agree about the fresh air - mine both slept better if they'd been outside for a bit.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Deedee how are things your end? Hows Faith?

Claire how are things with you?

Had a really good therapy session today only have 5 left though so a bit worried about what hapnens after that, But we will talk about that at my next session.

Got 101 things to do before we go to my aunt and uncles tomorrow

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna hope you enjoy your time at your aunts.  Are you going for a week?  Glad therapy went well.

Deedee, how is Faith today?

Emma, are  you managing to get out today?  Why oh why won't the snow disappear?  I'm desperate to get Harry into his wheels and out on the pavement!

Annie, how are things?

Going ok here.  I have a home visit from the doctors today because Harry was so ill at birth, and also the midwife coming to weigh Harry again, really hoping he's regained his birth weight now as it's almost 2 weeks.  He's a greedy guzzler, he's having more than the carton says a 8 1/2 lb baby should have in a day!  Another restless night here.  I have only had 4 hours sleep which is rubbish compared tothe night before!

Right JK is on!  Can't miss that and Harry is fast asleep.  Expect the MW will put an end to the peace though...

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi!

all well here. Just trying to figure out how to make more hours in the day! I've said "Yes" to something almost every night the week after next, got CenterParcs to think about and pack for (4 of us -eek!) Hananh's B.Day to finalise, christening to book, a night in Manchester coming up, need to plan ensembles for that, SIL b.day, friends b.days, kids b.days

Oh the crazy life of Annie! aaaaaahhhhh!!!! OK, maybe if I dont sleep for a week?!?!


Donna - Really glad counselling is going well. How's DH? Any more chest pains?

Claire - How did Harry get on today?


Oooh, SIL and Niece were admitted back to hosp. Long story short, BF wasnt working. She lost 14% of birth weight, was jaundice and scarily lethargic. She's on formula now and doing so much better. 


Right- must dash! Lots to do....


----------



## goblin1975

Morning

Annie, ooh for your SIL.  That's what happened with me and Harry to a lesser degree.  He was very lethargic and hard to wake, to the point that I rang the hospital in the middle of the night.  Luckily they diagnosed the problem over the phone and I got him on formula straight away.  Since then we haven't looked back.  

My word, I can't imagine trying to do ONE of those things next week!  Super Annie!  (no suitable icon so imagine a superman style person)

Donna, hope you're enjoying your time at your aunties.

Deedee, how is Faith now?  On the up I hope so.

Emma, what are you doing today?  Snow melting there yet?  We still have 'piles' of the stuff!

All went well with the visits yesterday.  My midwife has discharged me as Harry has exceeded his birthweight and is now doing really well after a rocky start (due to the above) and the scar is doing excellent.  In fact, he's more than making up for the loss of food!  Doctor had a listen into his heart and all sounded well no murmurs or anything.  Sticky eye has cleared up.  Just need to hope that the crying spells stop soon.  Last night was 'ok' and got plenty of sleep but only cos DH did some of the feeds.  I don't know what I'll do if he gets some temp work next week (which isn't looking likely there seems to be nothing about).

My mum and dad are coming round later to take over for a bit.  They left us alone yesterday but missed Harry so much!  Well, he is a little cutie, what can I say... 

Right, must see the rest of JK before horrorbags wakes up!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Having a lovely time at my aunts, its nice just not cooking. I am trying to take over with the kids a bit more, let luke lay in a bit etc. I am desperatly trying to regain some control.

Claire glad Harry is doing well, well infact he is doing fantastic. I hope you can relax a little now and enjoy being a mum. You sound more relaxed. I hope the nights settle down soon.

Annie I don't know how you do it I really dont. You fit so much into a day under normal circumstances, I take my hat off to you

Emma how is your snow? We are due some at my aunts and I think at home aswell

Deedee how are your girls?

Boys are being very well behaved (hope I'm not tempting fate) and are eating for england!

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

.... I'm hanging a bit this morning. We went to dinner with some friends last night and I got a bit carried away on the red wine   DH went to work at 6am and I had to drag my sorry butt out of bed with the girls at 7am. I could have cried   Oh well, early night tonight!

Claire - Really pleased that all of Harry's checks went well. Have you been road testing your buggy now the snow has melted?!?

Donna - Hope you're still having a really good time in Bexhill


Right - I need to get going or I'm never going to get through the day


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Boys are having a ball and I'm having a great time to. Really relaxed and feel the best I have in a long long time.

Claire love the new piccies on ********, Harry is looking big now

Annie how is your niece doing? Hows the hang over lol

Deedee I hope everything is fine your end? are the girls better now?

Emma how are you?

Did we all get valentines cards? I'm not a bug fan myself but DH got me a lovely card. I didn't get him one though - oops

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello how is everyone?

Annie how are all your plans coming on?


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Donna, glad you're enjoying your time at your aunts.

Annie, how's that hangover?

Deedee, how are the girls now?  Is Faith on the mend?

Emma, any news?

Having a fractious day here.  Rather than 4 hourly feeds in the night, Harry decided he'd like them every 2.5 hours so I have had 3 bursts of 1 hour sleep and am shattered.  DH is being a pain the rear end and totally unhelpful today, too.  Harry is currently screaming th ehouse down and DH has taken him for the first time in hours.   Am at my wits end with the crying, he just won't settle today at all, I don't know what I'm doing wrong.  We've just tried bathing him and no luck there either.  

Better go, the crying is getting worse.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire,

Have you tried, 

swaddling?
Laying him on an activity mat?
Putting a CD on? could be anything, my 2 loved scissor sisters when they were Harry's age!
Taking him for a walk round the block? Callum and Ryan would love this and I did it every lunch time and it made the afternoon easier.
Does he take a dummy?
How's his wind? does the Infacol help?
Do you have a baby carrier? he may settle in there?

Just a few suggestions a thought of hope there is something there you haven't tried and it helps

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2

we are all much better thanx 

DH has had a busy week in work and Im knackered  H really missed her wee buddies at the childminder

Claire- Donna has covered all the bases there but if all else fails try putting him in the car seat and going for a drive. F seems to konk out when ever she goes in the car seat. 

My friend has taken H to park with her little girl then they are baking buns so DH and i are escaping for lunch with the sunday papers (and F of course!) Hoping to find somewhere with a TV, F has got her lucky Ireland shirt on.

XOX


----------



## Donna Taylor

Glad your all better Deedee.

Oh forgot about a drive thats always a good one and we still do that now. I had another thought have you offered him boiled water? incase he is thirsty rather than hungry

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!

Sorry been a bit quiet - got a new game on my DS Lite and I'm addicted  

Deedee - glad everyone is better your end! Hope you had a nice lunch! 

Claire - How has Harry been today? How are you doing?

Donna - Hope you're still having fun at your Aunts.

Niece is doing absolutely fine now. I saw her yesterday. She's still absolutely tiny and a wee bit jaundice, but alot better  

I'm busy, busy as always! Starting writing lists of things I need to pack for CenterParcs (2wks time!) It's ridiculous how much stuff I need to take  

Busy thinking about Hannah's party, the girls baptism, all sorts of other things.. blah blah!  


Anyhoo - best get on with alot of it, TTFN x


----------



## Donna Taylor

hello,

how are you all?

Claire - how is harry doing?

I didn't sleep well at all last night so feeling very tired today and a bit low.

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon

Annie, how do you do it?!   And glad your niece is doing well now.

Donna, sorry it was a bad night, hopefully tonight will be better.  How long are you at your aunts for?  Can she look after the boys for you while you get some rest?

Emma, any news?

Deedee, so pleased to hear that Faith is doing better now.

Harry is ok.  We had a good night last night, he was asleep by 8.30pm and only woke up for his feeds after that and at near 4 hours mostly so mummy has had 9 hours sleep over 13 hours which is unprecedented (and probably not going to be repeated in the near future!).  

Right, better go, taking Harry round my brothers as my parents are waiting in for a carpet fitter and Harry needs to get some fresh air.  No other news, really.  Am waiting to see if I need another blood test re my iron levels (am on iron tabs as I lost too much blood in the csec).  And DH has had no luck finding any temporary work let alone permanent, it's not looking good on that front.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Oh poop - lost me post! Too tired to re-type, so just sending my love to everyone xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Been in Cornwall for a few days. Had a lovely days out but awful evenings. W got _really _ upset at having to sleep in a bedroom that wasn't his own. We had major hysterics at bedtime, and then he came into our bed in the night which he never does at home. And his wailing set R off too. I don't think we'll be going anywhere for a while now (we're supposed to go to a wedding in South Africa but I really don't fancy a long flight and hotel stays with little ones).

Were having a 2nd attempt at potty training today. I fear it will not work well. There is much resistance to the idea. 

Hope everyone else is OK.

Emma, xx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi all,

WOW Claire what a brilliant night I hope it continues for you.

Emma sorry the nights away weren't good. We have been lucky with the boys and they have settled well thankfully.

We are coming home tomorrow :-(

Annie how are all your plans coming along?

Hiya Deedee

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi All

Emma - eeek! We're going to C.Parcs a week on monday. Hope Hannah will sleep in a new bedroom! She has to share a room with her little friend aswell, so hope it excites her rather than scares her   Taking her ready bed just in case and she can camp on the floor next to us. Good Luck with the potty training! I recommend a reward chat and lots of chocolate!

Donna - Plans are slowly coming together. I made an appointment to go and see the Rev/Father/Priest person next week. I feel really nervous about it   Found a location for the do afterwards aswell, so hope he lets us go ahead! Hoping for a date in July. Disco and hall all booked for the birthday party!

Hannah has 3 parties to go to in the next 2 weeks ... £££££!!!! 

Oh blow - Layla crying. My ickle Princess is full of a cold and got lovely bogey eyes!

TTFN - she wont wait for me to type anymore


----------



## goblin1975

Hello,

Annie, how is Layla now?  Hopefully feeling better and less snotty!

Emma, sorry the Cornwall trip didn't go quite to plan.  Maybe next time.

Donna, how are you getting on at your aunts?  Feeling better?

Deedee, how is Faith now?  And Hannah of course!

Well, had the HV round again today.  Harry's head is above average size and as we didn't have a birth measurement I have to havfe it measured again next week to check it's not growing too fast and is just a big head.  Something else to worry about.    I started to feel tearful again after that.  We also had his hearing screen done yesterday (all well), I didn't realise there were so many tests and measurements.

No other news here.  Harry is unsettled a lot during the day but the last few nights the evening screaming has subsided.  We're trying Dr Browns bottles from today to see if that helps his wind too.  Incase any of you are using Infacol, it's 1/2 price in Sainsburys, or was yesterday.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - have you measured his head yourself? You could do so with a tape measure and compare it to the red book centiles. Fwiw, both mine have big heads, as does dh (in more ways than one ). 

Sorry about the screaming. It may just be what he needs to do for a while. He will grow out of it.  


Potty training abandoned. W just won't do it, and there was no way we could perfect it all by the time he's back at preschool next week. I think we'll have to wait for the Easter holidays and then have a boot camp.
I don't get why he can't do it. He's not stupid. Today I taught him how to use a knife and fork properly (hadn't bothered before  ) and he got it first time, so why can't he get the idea about the potty?


----------



## goblin1975

HV plotted it in the red book it's on 91st centile line.  Weight is on the average line and length marginally under line.


----------



## emmadaffodil

R has big head, average weight, short length. W has big head, is very short and weighs next to nothing (below 9th centile for both). Nobody has ever said it was a problem.  Now I'm worrying that I should be worrying about it.


----------



## goblin1975

Honestly Emma, if there was an award for worrying I would get the .  It's only a problem if the head grows disproportionately and obviously your two are just that shape.  I don't know whether Harry just has a big head or if it's growing faster as I don't have another measurement to compare it to hence the stressing, as if it grows faster than the curve then it's indicative of water on the brain which is obvioulsy very serious. 

Sorry, I didn't mean to worry you.


----------



## emmadaffodil

Ah, I see. Its a problem if it keeps getting bigger in proportion to their bodies.

See what happens when he's measured next week. I do understand why you'd be worried though. These children are such a worry, aren't they.


Gorgeous weather today - real taste of spring. I feel so much better for it! I'm having a dull waiting in kind of day (3 callers/deliveries down, 1 to go). Going to play outisde this afternoon ofr the first time in months.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi everyone,

Weather was gorgeous today, loved it 
Took boys to the park with a friend and Ryan found the puddles! as he would lol. He stepped in one and disappeared up to his Knees I couldn't stop laughing he was soaked when we got home

Try not to stress to much Claire I am sure it will all be fine but can totally understand your worries ((hugs))

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi!

Soz not been around. Layla full of a rotten cold (again!) and been up to allsorts (whats new!)

Claire- Fab pics of Harry on **. Your DH makes me roar with laughter at his little captions   too cute!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Also sorry not been around.  Tired!

Annie, yeah, my DH is addicted to photographing Harry and adding them to **!  He hasn't tagged me in a lot of them either, so there are many more knocking about in cyberspace!  Sorry to hear about Layla's cold, hope she's feeling much better today.

Donna, are you back from your aunties?  Did you ahve a nice time?

Emma, how's things?  I saw in the local paper that the decision on the road is due in the next month (seems very soon), not sure if that is all parts of the road or just the M1 to A6 bit though...  

Deedee, how are the girls?

Things are tiring here!  It's an endless round of nappies, feeding, crying, sleeping and poo explosions!   However, DH and I managed to get out on a date last night, went for a meal at a country pub and it was lovely, and nanny and grandad really enjoyed babysitting too!  FIL has now been round to see Harry too, but MIL doesn't know, his very apt words were "don't let on I've been, she'll go mental".   Never a truer word said...

Right, better go.  DH has been left 'holding the baby' for too long now!

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

hello chickadees,

what a gorge spring morning it is too!
I currently have two sleepers (get me!) so making the most of this 'free' time.

Claire- Hope you two enjoyed your night out, Im sure your mum and dad had a ball too! I totally understand your worries about measurements and everything being in proportion but remember if all babies were bang on the 50th centile it would be a pretty boring place . F has a flat head- just because of her always lying on the left side. Ive been reassured that it will rectify itself and under no circumstances signifies developmental problems, poor wee mite just looks a bit funny.

Annie- I wonder how you even have time to post what with all your organising and socialising- respect! 

emma- Sorry cant give any advice about potty training, we still havent gone there yet! Friends' little boys have been close to 3 by the time they got the hang of it!

Somebody's awake better go x


----------



## AnnieR

dont know where I find the time either   I've just popped on to order party invites. The bloomin thing is 3 month away, but I have to organise in advance!

I'm meething with the Priest this week about the baptism, so if he gives the all ok that'll be something else to organise.

Just booked DH and 3 of his friends a golf weekend in Portugal. He deserves a break bless him. I'm just so jealous he's going aborad this year! I want to get something booked up for the 4 of us now. I keep hearing we're going to have an incredible summer  

oooh and off to Centerparcs next Monday so I'm busy packing. Forgot how much a baby requires when away from home. We're having to take 2 cars... I kid you not!

Right - party invites. TTFN x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sorry I haven't been on much just been so busy, but not sure with what? Boys are ust fantastic at the moment I am really enjoying them at this age so cute.

I have therapy tomorrow which I am looking forward to I really missed not going last week so feeling a bit anxious as to what will happen when therapy finishes in a few weeks.

DH has a lump on his back now he is being sent for a scan to check it out. GP thinks is either a cyst or a tumor!!!!!!!

Hope everyone is well?

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Hope everyone is ok, its a wee bit quiet on here?

Therapy was really good yesterday but only have 4 sessions left eeeekkk!!!!

DH is in so much pain I hope he gets sorted soon its really difficult watching him in so much pain and there is nothing I can do!

Boys are at a fantastic age right now really enjoying them 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - glad things are going well for you (apart from dh - hope he feels better soon).

Just going through a quiet phase. Not much happening here. Having bad nights with R at the moment - not sure why he's not sleeping.


----------



## Donna Taylor

OMG just realised I missed Robins 1st birthday I am so sorry Emma x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - don't give it a second thought. 

We didn't do much at all. It was when we were in Cornwall. We had a cake but that was about it. I didn't really get him presents, apart from a few books. Bad mother. 
I was a bit disappointed that my SIL and BIL forgot (and it is the same day as BIL's birthday).

He still isn't walking. He's been cruising around for what feels like ages, and he stands up in the middle of the floor not holding onto anything, but he won't walk. He's getting really frsutrated with it all too (which I think is affecting his sleep - seem to remember W doing the same).

Other than that W hs started napping again, and I wish he wouldn't (can't believe I'm saying that). It means he doesn't want to go to sleep until well past 8pm, but at the same time I can't refuse him a nap when he wants one at lunchtime.

Dh is away for a few days. I'm spending the time catching up with watching old episodes of ER.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Well I am really sorry all the same, feel awfull.

Its horrible when they are frustrated and want to walk, I am sure he soon will.
We can't let Callum sleep after 3pm becasue if he even has 10min he is up till 9-10pm the last few days he hasn't slept at all and it has made bedtime so much easier.

Callum and Ryan are so grown up and cheeky at the moment. Ryan was eating lunch today and I asked him if it was nice he replied ' I'm not sure, I eat some more' lol so cheeky

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Oh, so cute!


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, I too am sorry I missed Robin's 1st birthday!  Happy belated birthday Robin!   

Donna, that is so cute, what a character Ryan is!

Annie, how are things going with your hectic social calendar?

Annie/Deedee, I have a quick question that you may be able to help me with.  Harry has been invited to a 3rd birthday party for the girl next door, and I have NO idea what to buy her!  Do you have any suggestions?

As for us, Harry is doing well.  He seems very alert and is still sleeping at night except for feeds which is great.  He is quite difficult during the day, it seems he has wind and it distresses him a bit or wakes him up if he's napping but is better once it's, erm, 'passed'.  As for the head measurements, we don't have an answer as yet.  The second measurement was apparently too close to the first, as one was at 3 weeks and one at 3 weeks and 5 days.  The woman at the weighing clinic put the second measurement directly above the first on the centile chart even though it was almost a week later and said it had moved up a percentile (when plotted correctly, which I did when I got home, it hasn't) so we were referred to the GP.  GP has looked him over and says he 'seems' ok, given us the things to look out for and asked us to go back in 2 weeks when we have 2 more measurements for a review,  unless we are concerned in the meantime.

I have the HV coming again next week, I think they are concerned I might develop PND due to the traumatic birth as they've hinted at this several times and to my DH.  I do feel a bit tearful at times but mostly because I feel as though Harry had all those tests in the first few days and I literally had my breath held each time incase they found something wrong or he didn't reach a milestone he needed to, and now I feel like I'm back there again with this head measurement thing.  Also my parents go on holiday for 3 weeks in less than a months' time and every time I think of that I burst into tears.  I'm relying on my mum so much for reassurance and advice I just don't know how I'll cope without her, which is ridiculous as people cope every day.  DH starts a two week temporary assignment next week so I'll also be on my own a lot, which I know I need to do as I need to get into a routine on my own.  I'm not sure if the temp job will work out though, he's doing it as there's nothing else but it's very adminy and he's not an admin person so I'm not sure he'll be able to do the things they ask him to as they'll be very office junior menial and he's never had to do these things himself before... 

Right, DH is off out so I need to go and see to Harry.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire,

All the feeling you have are completely natural but I am sure you will surpirse yourself at how you cope on your own with Harry. As strange as this my sound you may even find it easier to be on your own with Harry and find your own way so to speak. Remeber we will all be here for you should you need us but I have no doubt you will be fab your a great mum

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

I agree with Donna - it is much easier own your own. You can do things your way and at times that suit you. The first day will be weird though - make sure you have lots planned. When can you drive again?


Will post properly later - in middle of cooking


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Sorry -very quick Me post. 

Layla has had an evil cold for over 2 weeks now and it's starting to make me get my knickers in a twist   I've convinced myself that it's now more than a cold and the sign of something different. Maybe it's the tiredness   She's so snuffly/snotty/congested.

I dont remember colds lasting this long with Hannah? 

I'm waiting for the Dr surgery to open. Going to phone and see if they can calm me down and tell me she's fine  

Grrr - it's getting on my last nerve! We're off to C.Parcs on Monday. That'll be fun if she's still like this ....

Sorry - love to you all. Apologies for the moaning


oooh - baptism is booked! 19th July.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hope you get some reassurnace form the dr Annie if you can let us know what they say.
Have fun in centre parks, I don't know how you do it I really dont x x x


----------



## AnnieR

Took Layla to an out of hours clinic this morning after she woke at 5am literally screaming. They said they couldnt find anything wrong with her  

Gonna have to survive the week on holiday and take her back to GP if she doesnt recover whilst we're gone .... praying that she does  

Have a good week everyone. I've got my phone in case anyone needs me xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hope she is better soon, and you have a nice time away.

Emma, xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone.

Annie, so sorry I missed you, hope you all have a fab holiday!  Poor Layla, hope that she feels better asap and gets to enjoy her time away!

Donna, how are things, how is therapy going?  How many more sessions do you have left now, I know you said it was drawing to a close soon?

Emma, Deedee, any news?

Harry has been weighed again today, he's now 10lb 7oz and feeding like you wouldn't believe.  Some feeds he has 7oz!   I'm keeping an eye on his weight as I don't want him becoming a fatty!  Head measurement was ok today, no change from last time so feeling a bit better about it.  We have to have it done again next week and then to the GP for review.  I had my postnatal check today too, scar is fine as is uterus, although I am still bleeding  but they didn't seem concerned.  I forgot to ask if I could drive though!   I have also got a pill prescription as we're still feeling very uneasy about the whole birth experience and unsure if we could go through that again, I don't think I'll get over that anytime soon.   I've also been eating 'bad' foods for my polycystic ovaries so I expect they will be cysting over any time soon. 

Sorry I haven't been around much, I rarely get the chance as Harry spends a lot of the day time either awake, or asleep on my lap!  Nanny is feeding him at the moment.  DH is now doing his temp job so we're 'on our own' although my parents have been up the last two mornings and my mum came to the weighing clinic as I was so worried about it.

Right, better go and eat a sandwich while Harry is in other hands!

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

Hi everyone,

Annie hope you are all enjoying your break and Layla is a bit better. cant wait to hear all the details, we would love to try centerparcs sometime but dont know which one is best 

Claire, Harry sounds like he's doing great and dont worry he'll lose the 'fat' once he starts crawling around  Nannies are great arent they?

Donna and Emma -Hello 

Well the sickness hasn't left our family yet!!- F had another bout of vomiting/ diarrhea (sp) and I have had sinusitis- NASTY! I think I might have told you all before about my sinus problems and the fact that I saw an ENT cons last Feb about it. Anyway cos I was preggers nothing could be done but I have my review appointment on 31st March and will prob end up getting septoplasmy to correct deviated septum- yuk! Hopefully that will ease my symptoms however have heard that the procedure is horrendous 

Are we still on for a vag team meet in 2009?? 

luv to all,

D xo


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

It's quiet on here isn't it. 

Deedee, sorry to hear about the ongoing ailments!  Yep remember you mentioning the septoplasmy, didn't we think that was code for a nose job?! 

Emma, how are things?  You're quiet.   Have you heard any more about this blasted road?  I haven't.

Donna, how are things with you?  You must be back from your aunts by now.. how are you feeling?

Annie, are you still at centreparks?  How is little Layla?

Well things are ticking along here.  I am now using powdered formula (it cost a bomb but was using the cartons before as there seemed so much to do).  Do any of you make them up in advance?  What do you do about cooling it down after the 30 mins?  Am going to continue with cartons for the night feed.  The last 5 days bar 1, we have had a 5-6.5 hour gap between feeds from the last feed somewhere between 10 and 11pm and the next feed around 3-5.30am which is a result, not sure how I managed to instil that though!  How do you structure naps in the day and is it necessary?  The feeding has 'some' structure to it but the naps don't.  I hafve the Gina Ford book but am not going to be so rigid as she suggests, but am aware that some sort of routine would be advantageous.

Harry has changed so much in the last 5 weeks + he looks so grown up now!  DH has been working this week so it's been hard but you were right, a routine of some sorts is a bit better than how it was with us both at home all day every day.  He has work next week too, but nothing yet set up for after that, there really is nothing about here.  Funnily enough I'm not too stressed about it.  We can easily cover our bills and I've realised that some things are more important than others, consider it a lesson learned here. 

Right, better go.  Harry is asleep, I've just had my nightly dose of 'me' time involving a long hot bath, a glass of wine and a Michael Jackson CD (plus a bit of singing...) and it's time for my hot chocolate.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Where is everyone?! 

Emma / Donna, hope everything is ok?

Annie, I am guessing you're still at centreparcs, hope you're having a nice time.

Deedee, how are you all now?  Hopefully all well now.

Question: those of you who used Dr Browns bottles, how did  you mix the formula?  (as they don't come with the caps)  I tried sterilising a few plastic spoons in the steam steriliser but they melted!  I now have some spoons soaking in milton but that's just not practical to have two sterilising methjods on the go and I've dropped the milton as my hands were peeling .  Also be interested to hear how you all make up formula, as I'm mostly using cartons because by the time I've got the kettle cooling Harry is screaming the house down and pounding his fists up and down in a proper baby tantrum  and I've tried preempting his feeds but he's still so unpredictable... When do they stop screaming for feeds BTW?!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sorry I have no internet at home at the moment.
Things are very stressfull at the moment DH is very poory. After 4 trips to a &e at 3 different hospitals we finally have a diagnosis of a cyst on is spine which is feeding off his spinal fluid. He has weakness and loss of sensation in his legs and is in constant back, leg, neck and head pain. He is also getting double vision all as a result of this cyst. we are waiting for an appoitnmetn from neuro surgery to see about having it removed as it is depressing his spine and pressing on the nerves.
I am having to do everything at home as DH can't help in anyway so I am really feeling it, had a good cry this morning.

Claire re the bottles, I made them up in advance but I know that isn't reccomened now (but it didn't do my 2 any harm) you can always have the cooled boiled water prepared and just add the powder as needed

Annie I hope you enjoyed your week away

Deedee/ Emma how are you?

be back when I can

Donna x x


----------



## deedee2

Omigod Donna poor DH and poor you!! when do you think neurosurgery appt will be? Is there anyone else to help you out at home? Im thinking of you hun xx

Claire- I just shake the bottle to mix the formula (teat and lid on) We make up bottles of cooled boiled water and keep them in the fridge (you prob dont need to as its just water) then add formula when needed. Now you are using powdered did you get one of those wee container thingys to pre-measure and store the feeds?- They are invaluable!

Emma and Annie- Hi


----------



## AnnieR

WTF! I wrote a huge post last night. Where is it?!?

I did type it on me luuush new iPhone. Clearly not got to grips with it!

Claire- I cld bore u insane with bottle making tipd. I will when i get on my laptop!

This is useless. I'll post again when iget on the laptop

Sorry! Ttfn x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - your poor dh (and you  ). 

Claire - I made them up throughout the day (but everyone else I know did the whole day's worth in advance and kept them in the fridge, even thoughj the advice is not to). I was lucky that both boys were really predictable about when they'd want to feed. If they got hungry early I used a carton.
I just poured in the boiling water, added the powder, and stirred with any old knife or dessert spoon (they'd have been washed in the dishwasher anyway).

Annie, Deedee - hello!

Back properlytomorrow. Off to bed. xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Oooh good, my friends are back!  I was starting to feel lonely! 

Donna, soooo sorry to hear that Luke is in more pain.  (and also that you are feeling low as a result )  Those cysts are a nightmare, I know as someone who has suffered cysts for many years - and not just the PCOS variety .  Really hope that something gets organised ASAP.

Emma, good to hear from you.  I was getting worried.  How are the boys?

Annie, aargh to the lost post (how frustrating), I guess you are still centerparcing from the iphone access!  Hope to have you back properly soon, and hope you are having a good time and that the girls are all well.

Deedee, hope you're illness free?  I think you've probably all had your fair shares now!

Thanks for the bottle advice.  Harry seems to be going through a growth spurt today so his feeds are TOTALLY unpredictable (and frequent) so we are back on the cartons  but hoping to go formula in a few days.  Will prob give in and start making up bottles of boiled water in advance for the formula to be added to.  Part of me thinks this whole sterilising thing is a bit OTT as he puts all sorts in his mouth like his hand, his bib, my top, etc., none of which are sterile!  But with him still being so little (well, 11lb at today's weigh in!) I suppose I'll still be a bit hyper cautious for a while.

As for me, busy busy.  Went out today (with my parents as I still can't drive) for the weigh in and measure (all looking ok, have a head measure review with gp on Thurs but looks ok to me) and then some shopping at garden centres for various upcoming events.  Tomorrow we're visiting a local nursery (am on a waiting list at the work site one but would prefer one nearer home), Thursday we have doc in the morning and shopping in the pm, and Friday going on a play date with a neighbour who has a 3 mo.  Saturday I have a friend visiting in the afternoon and dinner guests in the eve, and Sunday we have x2 christenings in the morning and Harry has a 3rd birthday party to attend in the afternoon.  Plus it's DH's birthday on Sun so I have to find a present from me and a present from Harry!  Aargh!  Our social life has certainly moved up a notch since Harry was born!

Otherwise, things are ticking along.  I am knackered despite Harry only waking for one nighttime feed (touching lots of wood) and me and DH are taking it in turns to do it.  He still doesn't have work lined up for next week and it's a total nightmare with this recession as there is so little work out there.

Right, last feed of the night coming up.  Better get on.  Love to all.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hello all!

Never seem to get chance to get online during the day, and I'm too tired by the evening.  I often read then someone needs something by the time I try to post.

Claire - sounds like you're adapting to your new role really well. Will you be able to drive soon? Did you find a 3rd birthday present in the end. I always go with books for these occasions (any excuse to buy them ).  I'm exhausted just reading about your social life! Almost rivals Annie's. 
I think this sterilising stuff is overrated too, especially after 6 weeks.
Could you use any baby clothes? I've got a few lovely bits and pieces (cardigans, summer all-in-one suits etc - mainly White Company) that I'd like to go to a good home. Aso have some everyday sleepsuits etc if they're any use.  You're very welcome to have them (but equally I won't be offended if you don't need them).

Annie - how was Centerparcs? Is Layla ok now?

Donna - how are you and dh? Never rains but it pours, eh? 

Deedee - how are you all now? Was thinking of you when I saw trhe news the other day.

Boys are fine. R has gone from being a laid-back baby to a really fiesty young man. He's having tantrums already, and getting very frustrated (as am I) at not being able to walk. He's been cruising for months, and will stanmd unsupported, and will walk holding my hand, but he won't do it on his own. He's also into everything and keeps breaking stuff (egged on by W). 
Off to MIL's at the weekend. Not looking forward to it. I have to dsrive there on my own (dh coming later on the train) and R will scream most of the way.

Back later (hopefully)
Emma, xx


----------



## deedee2

Claire you seem to have taken to motherhood like a duck to water, and that social life- Phew!

Emma- We are grand thanks. Ive sent a message to you all X

F has a tummy bug AGAIN!! so we are back on the LF formula


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again,

Deedee OMG.  Have pm'd you back. 

Donna, hope DH is ok today (and you of course).

Emma, yes I bought a peppa pig floor jigsaw thing.  That's very nice of you re. the clothes, we'd be very grateful recipients.  Harry is mostly dressed in clothes donated by the little boy next door or bought from Primark's ltd range at the moment so a bit of variety will be good!  I hope to be driving after tomorrow (will check with GP at appt but it's 6 weeks tomorrow), yippee.  I can come and collect them if that's easier, then you can meet Harry.  Although he's going through a screaming phase at the mo, mostly as he seems to be permanently hungry !  Hope it goes ok with MIL.

Annie, hope all ok.  How was centerparcs?

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna, how is Luke doing? And how are you doing? 

Emma, pm'd you back. Also, I've heard a rumour about the road (nothing official), have you heard anything?

Deedee, hope things are ok ref your pm. 

Annie, looking forward to you getting back on the lappy.  Be interested to hear your bottle making tips too.  Still using cartons in the night and when he's frantic for a feed (which seems to be often, must be the old 6 week growth spurt  ). This making up as and when seems unsustainable to me...

BTW, I have posted an up to date piccie of Harry on ** for anyone who wants to see. He looks quite grown up. <<would insert proud icon here if there was one>> 

Right, better go. To celebrate my being able to drive, Harry and I are going to Sainsburys for a brief trip! I bet I struggle collapsing the chassis and end up walking back! 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire you sound so ,uch more relaxed, very jealous of Emma meeting Harry though ggrrr

Deedee hope you are ok?

DH is still the same if not worse. Ws in hospital over the weekend and had a ct scan which suprisingly showed he had a brain lol but nothing untoward thankfully.

I am struggling though and feeling very ill, I virus I think

Back to post properly soon x x


----------



## AnnieR

I swear its Fri 13th today!!!! I just typed an enormous post and lost the lot and the will to live along with it!  

For the love ...Grrr!!!

Well, in a nutshell. C.Parcs was fantastic. Will go and out the pics on Fbook in a mo! 

Claire - I always pre made my night feeds and kept them in the fridge. Always used the microwave to warm them up. Cant say I have ever burnt either of the girls with "hot spots" . That way they have a 30 second wait for a feed, maximum! Give those bottles a darn good shake after heating and its a winner   What eejit came up with this concept of waiting for a kettle to boil, cool for half an hour and then make the feed? Must have been a bloke   with no kids   Cant say either girl has ever had probs with feeds being made that way either. 

then in the day I do it all sorts of ways depending on whats occuring. I always make sure the water in the kettle is once boiled stuff. Sometimes I will then just fill a bottle, add formula and warm in the m.wave. If I'm going out I'll sometimes take a carton, sometimes take a bottle filled with the water and add the formula when I need it. If I'm going somewhere I know hasnt got a microwave or hot water to hand (park or some place like it) then I'll put hot water in the bottle and keep it in one of those bottle bags that keep them warm or I have been known to take a flask of hot water with me. 

Oooh, there's plenty more. Let me know your thoughts and I'm pretty confident I'll know or have heard of a solution!


Donna - Hang on in there hun! you're doing a grand job xxx


Deedee - PM'd you hun. Isnt St Patricks Day coming up soon? Any plans other than sinking pints of guiness? Or is that just a cliche?!?!


Emma - How are those scrummy boys? Bout time we had some new pics isnt it?!!?


right- off to download some of the girls for you xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie love the new piccys on face book had to look twice thought Layla was Hannah in ne of them but then realised doh that Hannah is much older! but boy do they look the same.
Looks like you had a fab time away.
We go away in a weeks time to Haven really looking forward to it, not sure if DH is going to come with us or not as he is still really poorly.

Talking of luke being poorly I am feeling really down and alone and felt some of the old feelings creeping back! I sooo want to beat this for good buts its always there lurking around in the back ground

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

How is everyone?

Are we having a 2009 meet?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Donna, I'm so sorry Luke is unwell, and also that this is having an impact on you.  It would anyone.  Is there anyone you can get help from?

Annie, thanks for the bottle info.  The problem is we are using Dr Browns bottles which I can't shake as they don't have sealing caps and they also tell you not to shake them, must be something to do with the vent system. 

Emma / Deedee, hope you're both ok.

Quick question - is it ok that Harry's feed sizes vary across the day?  I let him lead as to how much he wants and it does vary although there is some pattern there, e.g. the 7am and 10pm feeds are the largest at about 180ml whereas mid morning is quite small at 100ml and the others tend to be somewhere in between?  He has slightly more than the carton suggests he should be having and his weight gain is very good so I'm not concerned from that point of view but I've read something that seems to suggest that he should be having for example 6 feeds of x oz, and I'm wondering if I should be making him have that set amount at each feed (although how I would do this I don't know if he doesn't want that much or wants more) or carry on as I am letting him set the pace with different size feeds throughout the day?

I can do a meet, although if it's a week day I will need a baby sitter so my parents will have to be free.  Or a weekend is fine if DH is around to take Harry.

I have my boss phoning at 1.30pm.  I'm hoping to get her agreement to use my annual leave to have most Mondays off.  The plan is I have him Mondays (my parents doing it occasionally), he is at nursery Tues - Thurs (hoping to book that today if boss agrees... ) and then my parents are having him Fridays.  This is from October.  Fingers crossed.  Don't know what I'll do if she says no...

Harry went to his first social events yesterday and I have to say he was very good.  He slept through the christenings  while other parents were dashing out with screaming babies and tots, and then he was pretty good at the birthday party in the afternoon too, only one crying fit when he was hungry.   Very proud overall!

Right, better go, Harry is looking bored!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

hiya claire,

I must say it sounds like you have settled into motherhood like a duck to water 

Re the feeding I would carry on as you it all sounds fine to me. aslong as he gets the suggested daily amount that is fine. he looks very happy and healthy so I wouldn't worry

ok lets suggest some days for meeting up? firstly weekend or weekday? either is fine with me

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Grrrr.  She said I could have every other Monday only.  Fuming.  She had every Friday for donkeys months a while back, as did another girl returning from mat leave but apparently I have a lot of work lined up and she can't agree to every Monday as a result.  Desperately looking for a plan B.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh claire how annoying! would your parents have Harry every other monday? or could you afford an extra day at nursery every other week? (not sure if nursery would accomedate this though)

Trying to potty train the boys agin this week, Ryan did use the toilet yesterday after being bribed but Callum is having none of it - I don't think he is ready yet but when he sees Ryan with his nappy off he wants it to.
Had to clear up 2 poo's from 2 pairs of pants this afternoon oh the joys of being a twin mummy lol

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, I have to say, I don't know how you coped with twin babies, my hat goes off to you.  And twin toddlers with double the poo, you are my heroine!

How is everyone else today?

I don't mind if the meet up is weekday or weekend if it's before October (I hope it is! ) as long as either DH or my parents can take Harry.

Spoken to my parents, they will have him every other Monday as well as most Fridays which we will have to be flexible about as they do like their holidays but they will do 2 out of 4 Mondays for me, and instead of them doing every Friday I'll sneak in one Friday a month so I'm having him 3 days instead of 4 a month.  Still cross though, am partly thinking wow I'm irreplaceable and partly thinking it's totally not fair and double standards.   I've been down to the nursery this afternoon to book him in Tues to Thurs and paid my deposit, he'll be starting on my first day back at work on 1st October. 

He's been just adorable today, so well behaved and a good boy for his mummy.  He's started to smile at me and his eye contact and alertness are really good.  Bless.  Wish I could stay at home with him really, oh well.

Better go, I'm supposed to be printing a piccie of Harry for the mothers day frame I got for my mum!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening Ladies

I should be able to organise childcare for weekdays and weekends. So longs as it's before August as looks like thats when I'm going back   So dont want to go back this time, but needs must.

Been shopping today with 2 girlfriends at an out of town mall place. Got two new outfits that I'm pleased with. 8 of us are going to Manchester for a night away at the end of the month and I cannot wait! I worked out that I havent had a proper girlie night blow out for 18 months!!!!!!!!!! I cant wait to let loose and not worry about having to wake up to the girls in the morning. Just to be me for a couple of days and not just Mummy or Wife! Bliss! 

Claire - Nope, I wouldnt worry a dot about what Harry eats at each feed. So long as he's happy and growing, go with the flow. 
Hmmm, i thought the Dr Browns came with the sealing caps? I shall see if I've got any hanging around. I remember they used to leak alot if I went out and about. I was glad to get shot of them. Think I ditched them when Hannah got to about 12 weeks. 

Donna - Maybe the boys arent ready yet? They're not even 2 and a half yet are they? Fair play for starting it. I found it exhausting just with Hannah. If I spent all day saying "do you need a wee" then you must parrot it constantly   I hope DH is well enough to go away with you all. Might do him some good x

Layla is soo much like Hannah in looks. It is uncanny. She's soooo scrummy. I am loving Motherhood alot more than when I first went into it! Dear Lord, the things I used to get my knickers in a twist over     and Hannah is like my little mate now. We go off and do all sorts together and have good old chinwags!

I need to phone my Boss and meet her about my return to work. Just cant bring myself to do it yet!

Ummm, what else?!?! Oh, party invites have gone out for Hannah's birthday and most are RSVP'ing that they can come. Next thing to sort is party bags. I think they're an utter waste, but seems it's party etiquette  

Having a prob finding a venue for the christening... long story. Save that one for another night!


----------



## deedee2

Happy St Paddy's Day everyone!! 

Claire Im sure the Dr Brown's we have came with sealing caps, I must have a search for them. I also think I saw packs of them in either Mothercare or Boots, am going there today so will check for you. (I just shake the bottle gently with the teat and cap on)


----------



## goblin1975

Morning everyone

Donna, I hope that Luke is able to come away with you.  Lucky you off on your hols!  We're exclusively day trips this year!

Deedee, Happy St Paddy's Day to you too!

Annie, your girlie trip sounds fab!  Loved the piccies on ** too, I showed DH as I'm trying to convince him to consider Center parcs for a future holiday.  I agree, Layla does look like Hannah and they are both just adorable!  Loved the pic of you with them both. 

Hi Emma. 

For those that had the Dr Browns bottles then, how did you assemble the vent system after sterilising without decontaminating it?!  Must look out for those sealing caps then... .  The bottles are a pain in the  but his wind is very bad without them so will have to persevere for now.

I am still seething with anger about this Monday malarky.  I wish I'd stood up for myself a little better now, I think I was a pushover...   Thank goodness for my parents, I really truly do not know what I would do without them.  They are off to China next Thursday for 3 weeks, aargh!

Right better get organised, my parents are taking Harry this pm for me so I can catch up on housework (need a tidy house for a play date tomorrow ) and have some me time.

Bye for now.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Deedee - Happy St Patricks! how is Faith?

Claire - I havent seen one person successfully use a utensil to put the Dr Browns together, myself included! I just gave my hands a good clean with bacterial soap or used the alcohol gel. Hmm, you could always get a box of medical gloves I guess!!!!

C.Parcs is fab. I'm sure you'd love it. If you're having trouble convincing DH then tell them they have a creche so you can have couple time!!!  

How fab are your parents! I didnt get ME time with Hannah til she was about 6 months old! Mostly my fault though - I was a control freak 1st timer  

I still cant bring myself to call the office. Not ready to make it definite!

Right - off to watch Sex in the City. My friend lent me her dvd collection of them all.


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

What lovely weather! I've been trying to tidy up my garden, but R isn't impressed with being outside at all.

Meet-up would be good. I could only do weekends because of childcare (or lack of). I think the day/date should be down to Deedee - unless we go to her! - because of the travelling involved. I assume Polly could only do weekends too, and it would be lovely if she could come.

At the final minute, as I was about to book the village hall for a big party for W, I decided against it. I'm going to do a tiny party at home with a handful of children. A big party was getting far too stressful! I'll save that treat for when W pleads for a big do. 

Donna - how is dh? How are you bearing up?

Claire - I don't think I had sealing caps with my Dr Browns bottles, and no way could I shake them - milk would have gone everywhere. 

Annie - I take my hat off to you with the big party thing. You are a better woman than I!

Deedee - sorry I missed ST P's day. Hope you had a good one!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Emma I don't balme you on the party front it is all very stressfull.
I agree that the date should be up to Deedee as she has to come the furthest. Shall we do Luton hoo again? of course Polly is invited she has to come!

I am not baring up to well actually Emma, therapy is coming to an end and I am not handling it very well. Fell that I am being abandoned. Self harm thoughts are back in my head but so far I am winning the battle.
I know I am alot better than I was last year and have come a long way but the battle is by no means over yet. I fear the hardest part is yet to come.

Sorry bit of a me post but dinner is ready 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Does therapy have to stop? Do you have a set number of sessions? Could you persuade them to let you carry on until you feel like you don't need it any more?


----------



## goblin1975

Hello all

Emma, will send you a pm shortly.  Don't blame you on the party front!  We went to a birthday party on Sunday afternoon in a hall with an entertainer etc and it's not something I'd relish organising!

Donna, would they give you more sessions if you asked for them? 

Annie, are you getting through those SATC DVDs yet?  Thanks for the advice.  I am using antibac handwash, don't see what else there is to do!

Deedee, how are things over there?  Alright I hope. 

Had a good play date today I'm getting really friendly with one of the neighbours whose LO is 3 months older than Harry, really enjoying our little get togethers.  Harry isn't too keen on participating though, he usually sleeps through it giving the impression he's a no hassle baby, when in reality he is a horrorbag (or harrybag as we now call him) whenever there's noone around to witness it! 

Hopefully going out with my parents tomorrow. 

Right, back to my bottle of wine.  Seems a little early in the evening to be feeling a bit sloshed but nevermind...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Claire all babies and infact children are able to turn on the charm and act like perfect angels when there are people to witness what well behaved perfect children they are, but behind closed doors wo a totally different story.

I was having cognitive analytic therapy and the maximum sessions I can have is 24 so only 2 left then I will have 2 follow us after that.
I don't have a session for 3 weeks now as I am away then my pyschiatrst is so I will see how I go over that break. Its just going into the unknown, I wont have my comfort and sercurity of the weekly chats we have and talking to friends and family isn't the same.
I are working on my fears and concerns in the next few sessions, I still have my support worker and I am going to try and increase contact with her over the next few months.
My pyschatrist said the end wouldn't be easy but he thinks I can cope so we will see but he has predicted a rough couple of weeks as being 'normal'
I still have all the feelings and emotions that got me into therapy in the first place and they are not going to go away as its life events in childhood and beyound thats as created them. Therapy in theory as taught me to handle things differently and not bottle things up and how to deal with difficult emotions but its still not easy.
Its also hard becasue since I've stopped self harming and now therapy is ending everyone I feel is backing off and as the attitude that I am all fixed and better now which is not the case.

Sorry I have waffled on again

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi girls

I'm sat at the out of hours clinic with Layla. I was only here 2wks ago with Hannah, it's a joke! 

She's been off colour since yesterday. Been whingy on and off today and then at 5pm started vomitting. Not alltogether unusual for Layla. She's a sicky baby as it is! This was a bit diff though. Typically DH is working overnight so I bet I'm pacing the floorboards alone!

So we're waiting to be seen and all I can smell is the puke I'm covered in- ewwww!

Thank god for my iPhone!

Hope ur all well and had a good day xxxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - how is Layla now? What a worry these babies are.

Claire - was lovely to see you the other day. Harry is beautiful!

Donna - how is dh? How are you? Is there anything I can do?

Deedee - hello! How are things with you?

I'm having a dull 'waiting in' day. Supposed to have a man come to do things to my roof, gutters, drains etc, but his van broke down. Still waiting for him to come, and looks like I'll be stuck at home for the next few days too.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Sorry for my long absence of many days (although I see it's been very quiet!), Harry has gone back to waking at night and I am k-n-a-c-k-e-r-e-d!   I spent hours yesterday adding blackout curtain linings to our bedroom and the nursery, have been out today to buy an extra sleeping bag, and some cot bed mattress sheets and am today reading up on our monitor - looks like Harry will be going into his nursery earlier than anticipated. 

Donna, it sounds really positive that the psychiatrist thinks you can cope, he/she is the expert after all.   When are you off to Haven?  Hopefully that break will help.

Annie, poor Layla.  How is she now? 

Emma, it was good to see you too.  I've had a look through the bags you gave me and wow, what a lot of clothes I can't thank you enough, they are great.     Hope Robin settled down a bit.  Harry was much cheerier in the afternoon, thank goodness.  Sorry about the screaming!   The invitation stands if you would like to visit us (although I'm not sure how I would entertain your boys, Harry only has about 4 toys atm!).

Deedee, how are you, you're quiet.  Hope you and your girls are well and all is ok 'generally' iykwim.

Right, got some peace, Harry is asleep in his bouncy chair so better get a few things done.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi!

I had a looooong night with Layla! My poorly Princess just could not settle. Was up and down to her at all hours! She was quite chipper this morning and then at lunchtime her temperature spiked again and she was whimpering. By the time I got to the Dr's she was all smiles!  She's got a swollen throat, but its not infected. Hopefully she'll pick up in a day or two  

Emma - You lucky thing getting to meet Harry! How are you and your boys doing?

Deedee - I'm guessing you're too busy celebrating Ireland's rugby success! Perhaps still hanging?!?!  

Claire - This time of year is tough with babies and trying to keep the light out of their rooms! Hannah had blackout blinds and I still ended up putting a towel across the window! Wait til the clocks change next week - thats fun!

Donna - I'm intrigued! Where are you off on your hols?!?!


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Annie, oooh poor little Layla.  How is she today?   (that's a hug for each of you, I expect you need it too!)

Donna, how are you feeling?  When are you off on your hols?

Hi Deedee, hi Emma.

As for me, I've just realised what all this fuss about BPA free bottles is all about.  I've ordered some Born Free ones instead online just hoping and praying they fit my Dr Browns microwave steriliser which I looooove ... .  I mean, how ridiculous, on the one hand they tell you to make up the formula as and when with boiling water to kill the bacteria, then they say you can't put boiling water in the bottles as the BPA can leach out.  Am I now supposed to use a glass jug as well?!!  My kitchen will turn into a feeding preparation station if it gets any sillier, hence the purchase of BPA free bottles.  Just hope I don't need to get a new microwave steriliser too... and that if I do the new steriliser will fit in the flippin' microwave, or will I then need a new microwave too!!!  Aargh!

As for Harrykins, the last two nights have been better, I've been trying to up his daytime feeds and have managed to get him to 4.30am from 10.30pm again, she says touching lots of wood.  He's not in his own room yet, DH is all for it but I feel nervous.  DH is inching the moses basket further and further away from me at night!  

What a miserable day.  I've just said goodbye to my parents who are off tomorrow, as soon as the door had shut I was in tears.  I know I just need to get on with it...

Had a dream last night I was pregnant!  Aargh!  While I had mixed feelings (rather than 'I'm never going through that again') I don't really fancy a scar rupture and bleeding to death! 

Right, before I get all maudlin (sp) again, I'd better go!  Hope everyone is ok.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

hiya! 

Just a quickie as I am pooped! DH been working nights and I dont sleep well when he's not here - how sad! 

Layla seems to be feeling better now. BTW - have I mentioned how scrumptious that girl is   Sat up by herself now, eating three meals a day, smiling away... lovely baby! I can barely remember those first few weeks/months with her. Its gone too fast!

Oooh - I'm off to Manchester Saturday for a night away with some of my girlie friends. We've had it planned since the end of last year and I am mucho mucho excited! Got a new outfit so ready to P.A.R.T.Y!!!!

FREEDOM BABY!!! - Wooo!!!


----------



## deedee2

Hola ladies,

Sorry Ive been absent- been busy, busy lately...

Annie- so sorry to hear little Layla hasn't been well, Im glad she's on the mend. OOoh you going up to Madchester then? party on girlfriend! 

Claire- You WILL survive I promise hun. How long are your folks away for? going anywhere nice?

Hi Emma and Donna  

I am feeling super chilled-out as spent the day at a lurvely hotel spa with my mum and brother's GF (Xmas pressies). It was just what the doctor ordered and we vowed to do it more often. Am also home with ESPA goodies that I probably didnt really need but they smell luuush 


XO


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Annie, hope you have a fab girls trip away!  I'm envious!

Deedee, spa sounds great, how lovely!  

Donna, hope you're having a nice time.

Emma, you're quiet hope everything is ok!

Well it's 20 days until my parents get back... not that I'm counting!  My brother is coming round tonight for dinner and to 'hold the baby' for us so we can have a rest.  Harry cried from 3.30am to 4.30am this morning which isn't like him, even his 4.30am feed (brought forward) didn't settle him.   I know it could be much worse though!

Having spent the last half an hour making faces at Harry (which he finds very funny!) I feel I should read or something a little more adult while he's happy lying on the floor making noises at some imaginary object!

Bye for now.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Oooooh my Born Free BPA-free bottles have arrived AND they fit in my steriliser!  Yipppeeeeeeeee!      I need to get out more. 

We're off to Sainsburys now to buy some more formula before our play date arrives this afternoon.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Had a lovely 5 days away. We went to a Haven holiday park in Dorset with my friend and her 3 year old daughter we had such a lovely time.
Have come back home to all the same old $hit though and to find out they are stopping Lukes benefits which is rediulous as he is not fit for work the gp and consultant have told him that but the DSS seem to think differently! there is always something isn't there.

Very Jealous Claire and Emma of your secret meet up, we must get cracking and sort our annual meet up its up to you Deedee.

Annie sorry Layla has been poorly hope you have a fab night tonight.

Emma I wish there was something you could do but unfortunatly there isn't. Just being on here is enough ((hugs))

Claire Harry sounds so gorgeous at the moment, the nights will get easier x x

Hiya Deedee your spa day sounds fab so envious

love to all

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna, glad you had a good break. 

Annie, how is Layla now?  Much improved I hope. 

Emma / Deedee, hi.  

Not much happening here.  18 days until my parents get back.   I must be painting a picture of someone who can't cope, but it's just for the reassurance should I have a panic more than anything.  I'm dreading having Harry immunised (a week tomorrow) incase he gets a fever, I won't know what to do! 

Right, must get everything ready for the day while Harry is asleep.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire,

Dont panic about Harry having his jabs most children are fine and they reccomend giving them 2.5ml of calpol anyway just incase a fever develops. I didn't bother with the calpol as I would rather wait to see if a fever developed before giving them medicine - but its up to you what you do.
If a fever does develop the calpol will sort it out with lots of fluids it really isn't anything to worry about x x x 

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - I did the same as Donna - waited to see if Calpol was necessary - although the practice nurse always advises a dose straight after injections and another one at bedtime. 

FWIW, it is the 2nd dose of injections that usually affects them more.

R has his MMR on Friday. Not looking forward to that - W was really out of sorts after his.


----------



## AnnieR

Hi Ladies!

just popping in.

Manchester was great, but I think I'm too old for benders like that!!! I'm still knackered! I got my eyebrows "threaded" whilst I was in Selfridges. I've always wanted it done and I'm well chuffed with the results. Only prob -cant find anyone near me that does it!!!

Claire - Jabs are fine.... look away when the needle goes in. OOoooh, actually. I have a top tip that got passed on to me... Take a bottle with a couple of ounces of milk in it. Have it ready and bung it in when he's screaming . Calms them down an absolute treat!

Right - more Sex & The City to get through... night x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Interview was a complete waste of time. I find out tommorrow if I have been offered a place on the course but I am not holding my breathe. Another thing to add to my long list of failures!

Sorry not feeling great tonight

Donna x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, is this interview for the foundation degree?  You can't know it didn't go well, it's so hard to call these things.  If you get a place, then great, if not, I'm not sure why you need to do an FD before doing a different 3 or 4 year degree, usually you'd do a FD and then top up in 1 year to a full degree but I appreciate that it might be different for a teaching degree.  I still think it would be better if you could find an access to HE course then go straight to a degree from there, would take less time, but I understand that you are constrained by what's on offer in your local area.  Let us know what the result is tomorrow, I'll try to log on to see.  

Annie, glad you had a good time.  I know a girl who swears by threading, personally I just use tweezers after half a bottle of wine! 

Donna / Emma / Annie thanks for the advice on the immuns.  My neighbour has invited me around afterwards so I have someone to share the 'is he hot or not' dilemmas with! 

Been a long day.  DH is at the footie tonight and I am so tired, I wish he'd hurry up and get back so I can get some kip.  Harry is grizzling away, he's overtired I think.   He's also guzzled a huge amount of milk after a few lighter days, I'm surprised he's not sparko.

Anyway, must go.  Going into work on Thurs to show off Harry, not looking forward to seeing my boss, I'm still fuming over the Mondays off thing, will have to learn to be twofaced obviously. 

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

How did you get on Donna?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Posted a very grumpy post on here this morning but its not here - probably best

I have been offered a place but need to be in employment


----------



## goblin1975

Congratulations Donna!   You need to be working because foundation degrees include a lot of work-based learning so you'll have to be working with kids while doing the course.

How is everyone else?  Doing anything nice this weekend?  

We're having takeaway pizza on Friday night, I have missed that sooooo much I can't get enough of it, and on Sunday I have a friend coming as DH and my brother are going to Wembley.  Oh, and our Golf has it's MOT on Saturday, it had better pass!  In other news, DH's temporary contract finishes this week as he's done all the work they had (it was supposed to be 3 months, it took him 3 weeks!!), he didn't realise that was all or he would have gone slower!  If he doesn't get anything for next week, we're going to make the most of the week and do some family things.

Right, better get organised, going into work today which involves a 50 mile round trip, so need to prepare for all eventualities!

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

hello everyone,

Claire did you pak everything including the litchen sink?

I am now looking in to doing the Access to HE in teacher training as this is a 1 yr course I have to re apply to the college so looking inot that now

But more exciting news I am hoping to help set up a support group for mums with depression (not just PND) its is only in the discussion stages but there is nothing like this in my area so I am very excited.

I have seen my support worker today and she has agreed to see me weekly once my therapy has finished so hopefulyl I ownt feel so alone

Big Hello's to everyone

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again,

Donna, good, I think an access to HE course is the better (quicker) option if there is one in your area.  Good luck pursuing that.  The support group sounds good too.  

Yep, I had everything you could imagine and needed none of it.  He was very good and happy to be cuddled by everyone.  Screamed blue murder half way home mind you! 

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Where are Emma, Annie and Deedee? 

Hi Donna! 

Just a quickie, after more advice (!).  Harry is now in a routine as follows and I'm wondering which feed to drop first, the 10.30pm or the 4.30am.  I have read conflicting info on the internet, most seem to suggest the 10.30pm goes first which is a shame as I'd prefer the 4.30am for obvious reasons!!  What did you do?

4.30am - he wakes up for this and I give him 40-70ml although suspect he would take more, then he goes back to sleep until I wake him at 6.30am
7am - standard feed of c. 140-180ml
10.30am - standard feed of c. 140-180ml
2pm - standard feed of c. 140-180ml
5.30pm - standard feed of c. 140-180ml
8pm - standard feed of c. 140-180ml
10.30pm - we wake him up for this and he only takes c. 70ml before going back to sleep

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

From the sound of his routine it sounds like he would happily drop the 10:30pm feed.
I would also like to add that his routine is fantastic - think back to a few weeks ago when you never though that was possible. 
Once he drops the 10.30 feed he will be sleeping through the night (maybe not as youd like but still sleeping through the night whcih is fantastic at 2 months old)


----------



## emmadaffodil

LOL I'd keep the 10.30 one until he's on food (6 months). My view is that he'll drop the 4.30 am one when he's good and ready. He's still _so_ young that - in my opinion only - it is unreasonable to expect him to go all through the night without a feed. Some children do but they are the exception NOT the norm. I reckon if you drop the 10.30 one you'll have him awake and screaming with hunger at midnight, and may well end up doing 2 night feeds.

I'd do things a bit differently in the evening - offer a feed at 5pm (perhaps only 3oz), then a top-up at 6.30/7, then wake for a dream feed at 10/10.30 (or just feed if he wakes up himself). Might be worth trying to fit more daytime feeds in too - have the 10.30 one at 10, then try another at 12.30, hopefully followed by a big nap.

He is very, very, young still though. Proper routines and sleeping through the night aren't really possible until 12 weeks(ish), I reckon.


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!!

Sorry - been a crazy couple of days! Hannah's had parties, playdates and all sorts. I've been falling into bed  

Claire - In a nutshell, the 10.30. Dream feeds never worked with Hannah, so I didnt even bother with Layla. Both girls dropped the 10pm feed themselves and within a week or 2 they were going through the night. 9 weeks with Hannah, 8 with Layla.


Donna - I dont have a Scooby about these courses, but I absolutely wish you all the best. Sounds perfect for you x

Emma & deedee - Love to you both xxx

Sorry, it's been another long day. All ticking along here though xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Everyone,

Good to hear form you Annie, wow Hannah has a busy socail life - takes after her mum!

Claire how are you doing?

Emma/ Deedee how are things with you?

Been to a lovely family BBQ today only just got home boys did me really proud I am a very happy mummy tonight. DH didn't come as he wasn't feeling well so I am soooo pleased I coped on my own. The boys turned on the charm and everyone said how gorgeous and well beahved they were!
It was great to be with all my family some I haven't seen for a very long time so it was great to catch up with all my cousins.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, glad the boys were so good for you, that's great!

Annie, glad to see Hannah is a sociable chip off the old block!

Emma, have you heard any more about this road?  It all seems to have gone quiet here.

Deedee, how are things with you, your DH and your girlies?

Thanks for the advice.  Hmm, food for thought as it were.  Like Emma says, I'm worried that if I drop the 10.30pm one I may end up with two night feeds instead which would not be good... but then again, he doesn't seem bothered by that feed.  I might delay the decision a bit!  He didn't have his 4.30am feed until 5am this morning as it was DH's turn and he fell asleep after the alarm went off so Harry woke us at 5am instead, probably wondering where his food was...

Have had a quietish day at home.  Had a friend visiting over lunch to break the day up a bit as DH and my brother went to Wembley to watch the football.  Thank goodness we won, they'd have been hell this evening if not!  It started to go wrong at some point and Harry, who really did appear to be watching it on the tv, got really upset and I had to take him out for a walk, I kid you not.  His dad will be so proud. 

Anyhoo, got some tidying up to do as Harry is asleep, must be all the excitement! 

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Am I going to have to learn to love football?   That thought just occurred to me - I'm surrounded by boys!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Claire I think you probably will. DH has got the boys into football so I am out numbered to. I keep meaning to ask you you said that DH had decided against teaching so what does he fancy now?
I can't decided between teaching or peadiactric nursing?

I always let the boys tell me when they were hungry especailly at night so I was interested to read you set an alarm.

Had a nice dinner at the inlaws today they boys love neing able to get out in the garden it makes them so much easier to look after - dam we need a garden! But dh says if we move again its out of london so don't think we will be moveign anytime soon.

So our 2009 meet up any dates in mind? I am thinking end of May/ June? Deedee its down to you really 

right time for tv and an easter egg lol

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Me again!!! Twice in as many days! 

Hannah has got a busy social life     I took her to the cinema this morning for some 1 on 1 time, just the two of us. She snuggled on my lap and we shared some sweeties   Then spent the rest of the day tidying, ironing,blending a load of food for Lady Layla and playing with the both of them. I am very ready for my bed!

Claire - Do you really set an alarm to feed Harry? Are you waking him to give him a feed Dont knock it if Harry gets into football. Think of all that free time you'll have on a Saturday to go shopping or drink a bew in peace!

Donna - Aaah, I love big get togethers. Sounds like you had a fab day with the boys.

right, I'm going to try and sneak off upstairs! I borrowed my friends Sex in the City boxset and I'm loving it!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Cant sleep! really suffering lately.

Still trying to decide between Nursing and teaching.

Emma any plans for our first Vag babies 3rd birthday?

Hope you got to sneak off Annie.

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning

Thanks for the ** photo comments! 

Annie, did you get to see more SATC?

Anyone watching The Apprentice?

I do wake him for his 4.30am feed , shouldn't I be?  The reasons being - if he wakes up later, it disrupts his 7am feed which is necessary to fit in with our morning routine and getting it all in before DH leaves for work (nappy, dressing, feeding, washing up, sterilising, showers, breakfast), and because if he gets all worked up for the 4.30am feed he is hard to settle afterwards... hmm.  I've tried not waking him and he does wake up around that time himself, crying... we do now have a sterilised bottle, sterilised scissors and a carton ready in the nursery so it takes less than 1 minute to get the feed prepared now, which cuts down on the crying length... not sure what to do for the best really.  I was told by the HV and the GP to wake him for his feeds, not to let him sleep through them... maybe that doesn't apply in the middle of the night?  It's all so confusing, I think I'm doing it right then I hear I should be doing the opposite...   

Right, DH has no work today so we're off to Toys R Us to buy Harry a toy for being a good boy!

Dreading the immunisations tomorrow.......... it's also his big check up so didn't have to get him weighed this week at the awful weighing place.  I haven't had any problems there but plenty of people have said they have been grilled because their baby didn't gain enough weight or similar which has put me off a bit.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning everyone,

Claire I wasn't saying you were wrong for waking him up. We all have different ways of doing things and if it works for you and Harry then its fine. It makes sense for you to give it to him then if it makes the rest of your day easier so don't fret. Your his mum and you know what is best, I wasn't judging you it just never occured to me to to set an alarm.
I was old not to let the boys sleep through a feed because they were so small and couldn't maintain there sugar levels but I am sure Harry would be fine to sleep through it but as I said its what works best for you.
you will soon realise that HV advice change with the weather lol

I had a thought not sure if it would work though, If you gave him his dream feed at say 11.30 instead of 10:30 then maybe he would drop the 4:30 feed like you wanted? might not work though babies tend to do there own thing as I am sure you realize by now lol

For his jabs, I was told to breast/bottle feed the boys while they were having it but luckily for me the boys have never suffered with jabs. when they were babies they would go in screaming and come out asleep - work that one out lol

right must go taking mum to hospital to have her tooth out

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

How was Harry (and you ) with his injections today?


----------



## AnnieR

Evening

Claire - I'm sure I was told I only had to wake Layla after 4 hours for the first 6 wks, and after that she could be allowed to go through if she wanted to. Like Donna was saying, I'm sure it was about maintaining sugar levels in the beginning - but if he's putting weight on and eating well in the day , you could let him go through... you could tweek that early morning feed to fit your schedule. Say he wakes at 5.30, you could give him half a feed then and the rest at 7am. You might find he goes all the way to 7am after a few days!!

Hope jabs went well today

I'm tanking through the DVD's. I am hooked!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Claire - no way on earth would I wake a baby in the middle of the night to feed him (dream feed is different imo), unless he was very young (6 weeks or less) or premature and struggling to gain weight or ill. I reckon if you leave him he'll almost certainly wake later and later for that feed as the days go on, and probably sleep through until 6/7 within a week or two. If he wakes on his own I'd do what Annie suggests - a small amount to stave off hunger and get him back to sleep, and a proper feed at 7ish. 
You do what works for you though.


Donna - I missed something about you going back to college. What are you hoping to do? Sounds a great idea to do something just for you though.

Annie, Deedee - hello!

Busy here (not quite sure with what). R is a bit of a handful at the moment - grizzly since MMR jab. Seem to recall W was the same for a week or so. We've sort of decided to try and sell our house at some point inhe near future but we have lots to do to it first and can't work out where to move to. 
Not doing a big birthday party for W any more. I don't have time o inclination) to organise it, and dh will be away so I wouldn't have any help. Going to have a tiny party at home with 3 or 4 friends and their children.


----------



## goblin1975

Just a quick one, DH wants the pc to prepare for a job interview.  Jabs were hell.  We gave calpol straight after and he was fine until that wore off then he screamed blue murder for ages until we realised it was prob that the calpol had worn off, gave him some more as it was the required time after the first dose and he was ok again, phew.  Didn't get much sleep though and had a mini panic and had to check with the mummy next door! 

Emma, are you moving because of teh houses/road?

Donna, any progress on the courses?

Annie, your cinema date with Hannah sounds lovely.

Right, got to go.

Cx


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Quiet again!

Deedee, sorry, I left you off my last post.  I realised a few mins later but DH had taken over the pc and then when he finished he switched it off!  Hope you're ok, how are your lovely girlies?  Where are the pictures you promised us?!

Annie, watched all the SATC DVDs yet?!  I see from Heat that a second film is on the way, for once you've finished those!  I haven't seen the first film yet...

Donna, what happened about the access course?  I'm really pleased that you're making progress in doing some things for you, it's definitely what you need.   As for teaching v. nursing, I think you would be great at either as you're reflective and empathetic as well as interested in people.  Only you can decide!

Emma, how is Robin after his MMR, less grizzly?

Things here are ticking along, DH has a day's temping work today, that's all he's been able to get this week which is so rubbish, he did have something lined up for the next few weeks but it fell through at the last minute.  Harry has settled down after his jabs now thank goodness.  I let him sleep until he woke up today which was 5.45am, I tried to get him to go back to sleep for an hour but he wasn't having it so I gave him half the feed, and the other half at 7am but he didn't take as much as he would at 4.30 + 7am so I've had to bring forward the 10.30am feed to 10am today as he was then hungry!!!!!!!!!!!  Aargh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Still, he went 7.5 hours between feeds which is great and I'm very proud of him.  I also got extra sleep and went to bed at 9.30pm, felt a bit rude as my brother and one of DH's mates were round but they were all watching football (with Harry ).  I don't know how I'm going to get into that... 

Not much planned for today, just watched The Apprentice from last night, that's not who I would have fired, although that person wasn't great either.  And what a rubbish piece of gym equipment!  Got a play date this afternoon which will be nice for a gossip!

Right, better go, Harry wants to play.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Thank goodness the long weekend is (very slowly) approaching. 

I've got 2 sick boys. Not sure quite what they're ill with. May be slapped cheek in its pre-rash phase. They've been in contact with 2 children who have it. I thought it was just post-MMR stuff with R, but W is really unwell today - fever, no appetite, feeling yucky.
We'd been doing potty training (which was going well for the first 3 days) but I don't know where to go with it now W is ill. 
I haven't been out of the village since Sunday. I hope to escape tomorrow for the sake of my sanity.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Emma so sorry to hear that your boys are poorly hope they feel better soon. I don't suppose I can persaude you to move down my way lol

Claire, Harry seems to be coming on in leaps and bounds now you must be so proud of him and yourself 

Deedee/ Annie hope you are both well and are busy with 'nice' things

We had a lovely day out today with the boys and the cousins form DH's side of the family (Callum is already in bed!) We are planning to go out with my brother, SIL and there 2 boys tommorrow so hopefully weather will be nice.

I have the aplication form for college and I am going to look it over tonight and make a decsion

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi! 

Can't stop- at my friends with the girls, having a curry and vino!

Hannah got an infection in both ears and her throat. 5 nights screaming in pain. Tired is not close to describing how I feel- LOL! I tried coping with pain killers but had enough at 4am!!! Was at Dr's first thing. She is feeling very precious today. I had to get out and have a break! My sympathy only stetches so far in 24hrs! 

Anyhoo, best stop being rude! I'm on my own most of the weekend... With Princess Precious. great!


Love to all of you xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh no not another poorly little one. Poor Hannah I thought she had put those days behind her poor love. Hope the antibiotics kick in soon and she makes a speedy recovery. ((hugs))

I have filled in my application form and gone for nursing! I hope its the right choice I am still in 2 minds its such a change but I have decided to bite the bullet

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Making the most of some me time while Harry is out on a walk with DH.

Donna, if you're not sure which direction to go in, does your local college or university have a careers advisor you could talk to about which direction would best fit your skills?  Have you thought about being a fertility nurse, just thinking that some of them aren't exactly sympathetic and you would be well placed to understand the issues the couples were facing.

Annie, oh poor Hannah, that sounds grim (for both of you!).  How is she now?  Was the doctor able to give her something else?

Hi Emma, hi Deedee.  Deedee you're quiet, hope all ok.

Not a lot happening here.  Subjected Harry to more photo shoots last night and this morning.  Had a good night, my brother came round, he cooked a curry and we had lots of wine it was lush!    Had a friend round with more presents for Harry too, his toy collection is certainly growing!  Shame he's not interested in them!!!  It's too rainy to take him anywhere really so we're staying indoors today unless the weather perks up.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Claire I have always wanted to get into nursing/midwifery but have never got around to it. Almost applied a few years ago but didn't for one reason and another.
I like the idea of nursing and had thought about mental health nursing but a fertility nurse would be a good idea to 

I haveb't been out of bed for 2 days have had a nasty bug don't think I have ever felt so ill but I am feeling a little more human today and can atleast eat again. Still feeling really shakey and head is killing me but hopefully I am on the mend.
I have missed out on 2 family events already so I really don't want to miss out on my mums easter lunch tomorrow.

Hope everyone one is well.

Big hugs to Will, Robin and Hannah hope they are on the mend to x x 

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Well illness has struck one of my little ones to. 

Callum was fine all day no signs of any illness, was palying in my mums garden and had a great time with his cousins. Came home went to bed and all was fine.
Then Ryan came rushing down to get us all worried telling us Callum was sick when we went to see what was wrong Callum couldn't breathe!!!!!!!!! Well Done Ryan for coming to the rescue! 
Called an ambulance and they took us to hospital, they were very impresssed with Ryan as was I.

By the time we got to hospital Callum was a lot better and happily playing!!!!!!!!!! We were at the hospital for hours as they only had 1 dr working!!!!!!!!!!!
Anyway dr said he has a viral infection and a touch of larringitus (sp) and gave him liquicd steriods to open his airways.
Paramedic said it seems like croup and he now has the bark like croup cough.
Steriods last 24hrs so hope he is ok after that, it was very scary especailly as it came from now where. He was perfectly well when he went to bed!!

Shattered today

Hope you all had a nice easter

Donna xx


----------



## AnnieR

Hello Ladies!

We're having a chillax day at home today. Just me n me girls as DH working   We havent been up to much any of the other days either!!

Took hannah to a party yesterday. She seemed to be feeling a bit better, so thought she'd be really up for it. Hmmm - well, she did really well for the first half. She joined in all the games and dancing (surprise there - NOT!) Then it was all out into the grounds (I kid you not - grounds!!!) for an enormous egg hunt. All going fine, until all the kids find the jumbo sized trampoline. Princess Precious wants to get in there too and then cries when she cant find her feet for all the bouncing going on around her.... and goes into meltdown!!!! - ahhh!!! I was sooo embarassed   I poked my head through the cage to try and help her and she sceamed NO at me. So she got dragged out by her ankles and taken to a quiet corner for a little chat! She didnt recover from that and every little thing set her off.She then refused to leave the party and I had to carry her out under my arms kicking and screaming   I could feel eyes burning into me. She then passed out in the car on the way home and slept soundly for a good period of time. 

Guessing she's not quite at full speed again yet   Minx!!

Just put both girls to bed, so off to watch Lost and eat alot of chocolate before I have to start being good again tomorrow!


Donna - Wow! What a clever young man you have there to come and tell you his Brother was poorly. Bless him! Hope he got some extra chocs for that! Hope Callum makes a speedy recovery xxx

Claire - Enjoy this period of time when toys can stay neatly in a box or cupboard. He'll be into them before you know it and falling over them everywhere!


Right- choc time. XXX


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, oh my word, well done Ryan!!  Hope Callum is on the mend now. 

Annie, ooh, what a party!  Hope Hannah is getting back to herself again now...

Emma, how are Will and Robin?  Have they perked up?

Deedee, hi, how are things?

Things here are H.E.L.L.  I have no idea what's happened but my happy little boy is grumpy as hell, and has started to scream half way through his feeds, and I have no idea why.  I thought perhaps he was bored of sucking on Level 1 teats so have just tried a Level 2 and although it went down quicker the screaming started as usual at about 4 oz.  It's then really hard to get him to take the remaining 2 oz, he pushes it away, cries, screams.  He's also chewing on his hand and dribbling a lot, I wondered teething but he seems very young for that and I can't see any teeth, and what would that have to do with the bottle?!  Then I wondered reflux but he doesn't have any symptoms really.  He stops crying when I hold him upright so I thought wind, but even after a good winding he won't take the bottle back.  My next thing to try is gripe water instead of infacol, I can't think what else to do, any ideas?  He's also generally more grizzly.  He slept through the night two nights ago but then last night he woke up at 4.30am as usual but wouldn't go back to sleep fully and cried on and off for 2 hours.

   

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello Again,

Oh no Annie poor you but wow what a party!!!!!!!!! puts my efforts to shame. Hope Hannah is feeling better. How is Layla?

Claire, Harry could well have started teething he seems to be showing signs. The teeth move about under the gums for quite some time before anything is visable so it could be casuing him some pain.
Try a teething gel or powders. I found the teething powders to be excellent not sure if there is an age restriction though I cant remember - Sorry
Hope he perks up soon x x 

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Evening all,

Donna, how is Callum now?  I hope ok.  I've just told DH about Ryan's actions, you must be very proud of him. 

Deedee, how are you?  I've just noticed you haven't posted in quite some time.  I've pm'd you.

Emma, how are Will and Robin now?  Have you worked out what's wrong with them?  Is it slapped cheek?

Annie, how is Lady H?  I really hope on the mend.

Harry is still being awkward with his feeds.  I hope to goodness that it's not reflux, just teething.  DH is trying to feed him now but his daily intake is really down today.  For the last few days we've been really pushing the feeds and I'm getting worried he's in pain from reflux.  He either screams the bottle away or falls asleep (as he appears to be doing now), I've decided to take him to the doctors tomorrow just to be sure it's not reflux, or if it is to get him some meds.  My parents aren't back until Thurs and my goodness do I need my mum, and I'm worried about them too as they dock in Bangkok on Weds and that's where they're flying back from on Weds eve.  I don't feel I can ask the mummy next door AGAIN, she must think I'm a hypo when it comes to Harry.  

Aargh, Harry has fallen asleep and he's only had 90ml, nowhere near enough.  He's way behind today.    Oh, now he's woken up and is screaming when DH gives him the bottle, and has stopped crying when he's put on his shoulder.  What on earth is wrong with him?

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Claire try not to worry to much (easier said than done I know) He has taken some milk so thats something. If it is his teeth it is not uncommon to be off food/milk.
Its good your taking him to the docs tomorrow just to be sure. If it was reflux would he be bringing his feeds back up? 
I hope he settles and you get some rest tonight.

Yes I was very proud if Ryan, been a bit shaken today though. What if Ryan hadn't come to get us?
Both boys are very snotty tonight so gave them a breathe easy bath and after last night put them to bed early. Hoping for a better day tomorrow.

Emma / Deedee How are you?

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Oh Donna, I can well imagine, but Ryan did come to get you it was meant to be this way.  Hope you're ok. x

I got him to take another 70ml so he's had 160ml this feed which isn't too bad, bringing his daily total to 800ml with one (always small) feed to go, and that was with considerable pushing - his target at his weight is 960ml but he usually only has c. 920ml.  He's also very sleepy... very odd.  Def going to ask for one of the emergency appts at the gps tomorrow to check all is ok.  We were going to put him to bed in his cot tonight in his room, that's now on hold!!!!!!!!

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Wise to keep him with you if your concerned. He might be coming down with a cold or something which would also make him sleepy and out of sorts there are a lot of bugs and viruses around at the moment.

Xx Xx Xx


----------



## AnnieR

Afternoon!

Lady H is on the mend. Happily singing Mama Mia songs again this morning - our poor ears!  Lady L seems to have caught the same cold and is not so happy! Thought it might finally be some teeth coming, but alas no. She's just grumpy  

Claire - How did you get on at the Dr's today?

Donna - How are the boys doing?


I've just popped online to try and sort some things for Hannah's party. So much to do, so little time!


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon all,

How are all the poorly babies?  Annie, great that Hannah is feeling better now, sorry to hear Layla is now suffering.

Well, the gp was so disinterested it wasn't funny.  I came away with infant gaviscon after a lot of pushing from me for us to try something.  We have ruled out an ear infection anyway and he doesn't have a temperature.  I'm not sure if it's just one of those things or not.  The woman at Cow and Gate told me that at about Harry's age it's common and the reason is the wide neck bottles so I should use standard neck ones , someone else has told me it's normal and he will snap out of it, the GP said oh well he will cry when he's hungry and maybe ask your HV but gave me the gaviscon under pressure from me to suggest something, someone else said it might be the teat flow so I bought Level 2s but no difference, someone else said try gripe water (didn't work), someone else said reflux (hence the gaviscon).  I just don't know what to do.  DH is being no use whatsoever, he always leaves these things to me to sort out he's very good at stating problems but never comes up with a solution and I'm feeling very confused about what to do and very alone, not to mention very upset and panicky that he's not taking his feeds.  I can't wait for my mum to get back, I've spent much of this afternoon in tears.  And maybe it is teething who knows.  I just can't stand by and have him not eating enough, but then I can't force him either.


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - it is so frustrating to get conflicting advice, isn't it. Go with your instincts. Most of the GPs, HVs are fairly useless and give 'one size fits all' advice.
Fwiw, my thought would be that maybe he isn't hungry and is getting fed up with being offered more food than he needs (a mistake I made with W - was convinced that he had to have a whole feed or he wouldn't sleep, wouldn't grow, would cry a lot etc. I think a lot of the time I made him eat too much and he then had a stomach ache. ). If he is teething, which is quite possible, he won't feel like eating either. I'd try not to worry too much about how many ml of milk he's having each day or each feed. Those recommended daily figures are just that - a recommendation. Each baby is different and some aren't as hungry as others, or have days when they want a lot (during growth spurts) and days when they don't. He'll eat if he's hungry, I'm sure. 


Donna - what a fright for you, and what a clever Ryan. Hope Callum is OK now. How is dh doing? 

Annie, Deedee - hello!

Still have sick children here, although R is on the mend. W has been really out of sorts, and has eaten next to nothing for days. 

Gotta go,
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello again,

Emma glad one of them is feeling better, did you decide what was wrong with them?  Yes the GP was useless she didn't have a clue.

Well, we have tried the infant gaviscon.  On the first feed, he had about half and was religiously sucking away like mad but after 110ml the teat had blocked and by the time I put a faster teat on he had gone to sleep and wasn't interested.  Just done another feed 2.5 hours later with the faster teat and he had 210ml , which has helped today's volume no end.  I've just explained to DH how I feel and he is really cross with me  and thinks I'm being unfair.

I've had a perusal on net mums and there are quite a few posts from people saying their babies started to thrash about, scream and refuse millk mid way through a feed at Harry's age... I don't know what to make of it all.  Some said teething (if a tooth appears in a few weeks' time I will prob end up thinking it was that) some said reflux.  What he needs is a little sign that pops up and explains what the problem is and what he'd like me to do about it. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

ah I still wish they had signs that would pop up now and my to can talk and tell me whats wrong.
It doesn't get much easier being a parent is sooooo much harder than anyone thinks.


----------



## deedee2

helloooo everyone, im so sorry to go awol, the time just passes me by these days. Just been really busy but if i were to tell you what with it wouldnt sound like much  

DH has been over in your neck of the woods with work lately so ive been holding the fort  It hasnt been so bad now that the weather has picked up and we can get outside. 

Sorry for such a quickie but Im on my own (DH due home later) and number due is whinging....

Hope evryone is well, ill be back soon with personals i promise


----------



## AnnieR

Morning  

Layla slept through last night - horray! Hopefully she's on the mend and sleep is here to stay  


Claire- The biggest lesson I learnt with Hannah (and the hardest) is to WAIT. Babies will bumble along nicely, luring you into what is normal for them and then change it!! The best example I can give you is when Hannah was two weeks old. She hadnt pooped that day and I convinced myself she was constipated. When she did go, she cried and it was solid compared to what she had been doing. I took her to an out of hours clinic, we gave her milk of magnesium, changed her milk 3 times, gave her pure orange juice, and d.you know what. There was nowt wrong with that girl. She just changed her pattern. she only went once a day from that day onwards. She cried after she did a poop because it was a bit harder to pass and a HV finally suggested putting sudacrem on there so she didnt feel it coming out and problem solved. 

I felt so bad that I had put her through all those changes unnecessarily   I had a terrible habit (and stil do it sometimes with Layla) of thinking there's a problem that need to be "fixed" immediately if she ever seemed grumpy/irritable. If she wasnt happy and smiling, I was adamant something was wrong. 

Truth is, babies do have days when they dont do what they usually do and they're miserable - but, my advice would be to give it a bit of time as it usually either goes away or an actual problem (if there is one) becomes much clearer. 

Like Emma said - do not fret about how much milk he's having. He will take what he wants. He will not go hungry or become poorly as a result. 

Oh - and something else "they" never tell you about is growth spurts. I had never heard of them, but turns out every 6-8 weeks they have one and it sends them a bit do lally! Lasts a couple of days and then they return to normal. They go off their feeds, or wake in the night, or are grumpy during the day etc. A bit off sorts. Could just be one of those.


Hang on in there. You're doing fab and Harry is thriving  


Emma - How is Will getting on at Pre School? Hope he's better soon xxx

Donna - You're right- it is hard!!!


Right - I promised I'd take my Nan shopping today, so got to go and get myself organised. 

Love to everyone x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning (or is it she says, through a sleep deprived haze... )

Annie, yay, so glad Layla slept through the night and seems better.  Hope you enjoy your day shopping with your nan.

Emma, how are Will and Robin now?

Donna, how is Callum?

Deedee, pleased to hear from you and that all is ok. 

Well, who knows with Harry.  It might well correct itself I am a born worrier (no, really?!) and he does seem alright in himself.  Last night was hell though he woke up at 3.30am and WOULD NOT go back to sleep.  He is still in the moses basket with us but in desperation (after trying to feed him, he would only take 30ml) we put him in his cotbed with the lullaby on the monitor on repeat and he cried down, but he grizzled on and off for the rest of the night until 6.30am when he was fast asleep but it was time to get up.  DH had a lie in but I'm knackered!  Anyway, he took 200ml at his morning feed at 7am which is more than he's ever taken at that time  so goodness knows.  I'm just off to make up the next feed.  We're still using the gaviscon.

OMG, this bloke on Jeremy Kyle is the pits!  Refocus, must go and make up the feed... what, 11 kids?! (back to JK)I can't imagine 11 Harrys! 

Right, going.

Claire x


----------



## carolann

Hi ladies,
Sorry to butt in but I was wondering if any of you could help me. As a fellow vaginismus sufferer I have tried three iui's and none of them worked. My gynae has now recommended I just go straight for IVF and get it over with. He has recommended ARGC in London. Have any of you had any dealings with this clinic? Are they vaginismus friendly? My last clinic were totally dismissive of the condition. 

Thanks,
carolann


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Carolann,

Welcome to the thread.
I have no experience of ARGC I am afraid. I had my IUI's at Guys hospital in london and there were very supportive and sensitive about the condition.

Wishing you lots of luck

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Evening

Much better day had by all.  He's had loads to drink today it's like having a different baby at feeding time.  Fingers crossed it continues.  He was still hesitant about taking the teat initially earlier today so there was definitely an issue with it.  Hopefully I've solved it...

Hi Carolann, sorry I didn't have IUI or IVF.  I actually overcame the vag, there's nothing like PCOS giving an erratic ovulation to get you baby dancing frequently and overcoming any issues!  But good luck with your IVF.  Are you trying to overcome the vag at the mo or concentrating on the ttc?

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Claire- I had a thought about Harry. When you got your new bpa free bottles, were they a new brand for him or same brand but just without bpa?

Coralann- welcome! I, like Claire overcame the vag and was able to conceive naturally. We've all had to follow a variety of paths but supported each other whatever the procedures. We could do the same for you if you wanted some hands to hold xxx

Speaking of vag!!! I had a smear two days ago. Was an absolute breeze. For the first one I had 4 years ago I was on here day and night getting in a state! How things have changed!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Carolann, I echo what Annie says, if you want hands to hold I'm happy to be involved too.  I don't know how I'd have got through my ttc without these girls.

Annie, yay on the smear.  I think I have one coming up in May of this year, can't remember if it's every 3 years or every 5 years.  

Morning Donna, Emma, Deedee.  How are Will, Robin and Callum?

Annie, I did think of the bottles but (this is complicated, like everything in my life seems to be) - the vent system on the new BPA free bottles (Born Free) gave Harry wind and the Dr Browns ones hadn't been, so what I've ended up doing is using the Born Free bottles (so removing the chemicals leaching into the milk when I use freshly boiled water) and compromised by using the Dr Browns vent system and teat (which do have the chemicals in them but only come into contact with the milk when cold) as the bottle necks are the same.  I did wonder about it anyway, but the problems have been getting steadily worse and as the teat is the same as the one I've always used I can't see how this would create a problem.  It is, however, on my list of things to eliminate if the gaviscon turns out to be a red herring.

Anyway, yesterday he had a record feed of 1,010ml which is more than the amount expected for his weight so I'm very very happy with that.  All the feeds I did were good ones when I used the full amount of gaviscon for his weight.  This morning his 7am feed he was moving his head around a bit and was a little unsettled but still easily had 170ml and in good time, so I will see how the next one goes.  In the meantime, I've been given some advice by a couple of girls on a pcos site whose LOs have reflux so I'm going to try those, it can't hurt anyway.

Babies, what a worry!

Anyway on a plus note, in an hour I am PICKING MY PARENTS UP, they are home HOORAY!!!!!!!  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - Glad your folks are home. Soudns like Harry may have just been having an off couple of days. Whatever his reasons, glad he had a good day yesterday.

DH has just left for a 4 day break in Portugal playing golf. My best friend and I paid for our DH's to go and have this break. Seemed like a good idea at the time   No, they do deserve a break. They're both workaholics!

So, to pass the weekend, we're taking the older children to CenterParcs for the day on Saturday (another friend is there this weekend and is signing us in on a day pass) and we're out at a birthday party saturday night. Must phone my Mum and tell her she's babysitting  

Love to everyone xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Annie, hope you enjoy your weekend activities, it sounds good as always!  Your DH is lucky to have you, what a nice thing to do!

Morning Donna, Emma and Deedee.  Hope your LOs are ok.

I'm still convinced it's silent reflux, as yesterday went well too, he's stopped screaming and crying over the bottle and again took what he should have done.  I also raised the head end of his cot last night and he slept better.  

My plans for the weekend include having my parents and brother round for dinner tonight, having people round tomorrow night for drinks, but otherwise quite a quiet one.

Claire x


----------



## carolann

Hi girls,
Thanks so much for all your advice and offers of support. Well it looks like I'm not going to find out what the ARGC is like either because I've just got my first bfp!!! I was using the syringe method inbetween IUI and waiting for IVF. Have been feeling really ill for the past week or so and my af is 12 days late. Just tested today on the off-chance and nearly passed out when it turned bfp - I really can't believe it!! We've been trying for 2 years. The only thing I can think is that we'd resigned ourselves to going for IVF and so I wasn't relying on the syringe to work. So I relaxed about the whole thing and that's why it must have worked. I'm still very keen to overcome vag but think I might wait until after the baby - wow can't believe I'm actually going to have a baby. Did you all have natural births?

Carolann


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi not sure if I can post this on here but not sure where else to write it.

Donna was taken to hospital On thursday night after taking an overdose. Thankfully everything is fine and she is home recovering.

I know she talks to you on here so thought you should know

Luke x


----------



## goblin1975

OMG, Luke thank you so much for posting on here.  Please please send Donna my love.  I could tell things were bad from her ******** page, please let her know that I'm thinking of her.  Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Carolann, wow, that's fantastic news, it always happens when you least expect it, I'm really chuffed for you!!    If you decide to overcome the vag either now or later, there is a great support for you here.  We've all beaten it.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Luke - thank-u so much for letting us know. I know we don't get to see Donna physically as much as we want to, but I consider her such a dear friend. Please, please let her know I am so so sorry that she felt so poorly that she had no other choice. I am absolutely here if she needs me and I will be in the car and down to you as soon as I can get there. Tell her to hang in there and that I love her dearly. Please be strong- I need her xxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna, just wanted to say I'm thinking of you.



Claire x


----------



## pollyhoping

Hi all

Claire texted me about Donna, and I had a long text chat with her (Donna) last night and a bit this morning. She is holding her own, but very despondent and feeling isolated. I think that she would appreciate some texts but is finding it hard to post or say what she needs.

Take care all

Love
Polly


----------



## emmadaffodil

Luke/Donna - don't know what to say. My thoughts are with you both.  If there is anything at all I can do please, please say. 

Emma

p.s. Carolann - congrats! That's fantastic news!


----------



## AnnieR

Coralann - that is incredible news! Please stick with us. I'd love to know how it all goes. As we're all Mum's now we might be able to help there until your ready to tackle the vag. Very happy for you xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Thanks Polly, I've got my texting fingers out.  

Carolann, how are you feeling today?  Still in shock?!  

How is everyone else doing?  Emma, are both your boys better now?

Not a great deal happening here.  We went to a Jojomamanbebe (sp?) shop today but somehow managed to buy nothing!  Harry has just finished his biggest feed ever, over 8oz, so the gaviscon is still working (crossing everything).  I've also just done his first hair cut, it was a bit of a random approach so it still looks like mother nature styled it  poor child, but at least it's not in his eyes now! 

Right, am supposed to be doing things online so better get on with it!

Take care all, Donna am thinking of you loads.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Polly -A thousand apologies, I completely missed your post. Hope you're well my lovely. Miss You xxxx

Claire - aaaahhhhhhhhh - you did not do a home haircut!!!! Big no no!!! Take it from someone who was subjected to years of them and is constantly reminded of it by the oodles of photos my Granny has on display  

8ozs!! Good man! I have never managed to get past 6ozs with Layla and never did with Hannah either. Think my girls both love their food instead   

Had a lovely day with Hannah in CenterParcs yesterday. I love being able to spend time with just the two of us. I was only home about an hour before I was off out again for a friends 30th birthday party. Been at home pretty much all of today, except for a trip to Boots. 

My house is spotless, to the point I almost dont want DH to come home tomorrow   - only kidding. Sounds like he's had an amazing time. The jammy gits got upgraded at the hotel and are in Suites. DH found a minute to call us yesterday and could not stop going on about the place! I know it's got 2 bathrooms, lounge, dining room - cant tell you a thing about the weather, food or most importantly the golf!!!! Bless, I'm thrilled he's had a good time

I've just ordered a pizza to make the most of my last night without him. One last night with the bed to myself, house in order, bathroom without wet towels on the floor! 

Have a good night everyone.

Donna - love and hugs for you xxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hey Donna, hope you're doing ok. 

Annie, your weekend sounds great as ever.  Lucky DH with his room, sounds really nice, mind you your spotless house is probably pretty nice too!

Am having a grr day here today.  I've finally sat down to fill out the bloomin' child/working tax credits form and GRRRRRRRR.  I've had to work out the average of DH's temping hours since he started temping, and every week I'm supposed to recalculate the average and ring them up if it's more than an hour different (which of course it will be).  How flippin' ridiculous.  He has no work so far this week.   That form was a nightmare from start to finish.  I even worked out the childcare costs from October divided by 52 weeks and collated all the reg nos, etc for the provider, only to be told I can't put this on the form yet, even though the instruction notes tell me to do it this way if he hasn't started, what a waste of time.  The form is a mess, so many crossings out!

Ah but Annie he looks cute, and I promise never to cut around a pudding bowl!   Although, I did think earlier that his fringe is a bit wonky...    Oh well, he's not out pulling the ladies yet! 

Right, better go, time to make up the Lord & Master's feed.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks everyone

Still feeling a little fragile x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna. THinking of you. 

Emma, xxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks Emma,

Well all of you, you really are all the best

And as always you have prooved yourselves to be the greatest frends ever x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hi Donna, so glad you've posted.  Am thinking of you.    I'm really looking forward to seeing you when we meet up.

How's everyone else doing?  

Not much happening here, DH has work for 2 days this week, there really is no sign of things picking up.   I'm going out shopping later with my mum (and Harry), having my hair cut tomorrow hooray and seeing a friend on Friday.  We had him weighed again on Tues and he's recovered from the smaller feeds of a couple of weeks ago and is bang on the 75th centile again.  The people there said that if the gaviscon continues to work, we will have to have him on it until we wean him.  Which is no hassle really, if it makes him happy that's fine with me.

Right, better get on.  

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - I am here. My phone isnt working..aaahhh!!! I've left messages here and on ** for you. 

If anyone else sees this, can you please text Donna ASAP!!!!


----------



## emmadaffodil

I'm here but don't have a phone atm.

I bet Claire will be along soon.

Off to look at **. Has something happened? Is Donna OK? (PM me if it something that shouldn't be too public).


----------



## AnnieR

All sorted, got my phone fixed and spoken to Donna. She's fine - just needed a chat x

Emma - How you doing at the mo? Boys both OK? Will still liking pre school? WE need some up to date pics!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Is there a problem with Donna?  Off to ** to check.  (sorry, had a busy day or would have happily texted on your behafl Annie.)

How is everyone doing?

Not much happening here. 

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor




----------



## goblin1975

I just lost my post! 

I shall repeat myself...

Are you all off having exciting lives?!  Where are you all!

Donna, how are you doing? 

My new problems (!) are that Harry's poo is getting harder by the hour and he's really straining (sorry tmi) thanks to the gaviscon and so far has refused more than a few mouthfuls of cooled boiled water, you should see the face he pulls!   I can see us off to the docs on Monday morning!  

And I can't find a pushchair to fit my boot.  I was so excited about getting a Maclaren Quest for use from 3 months but it doesn't fit in the boot, and neither does my 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, nth choice!  Have I got the world's smallest boot?!   The only one I can find to fit so far is a Quinny Zapp and I hate that (sorry if any of you has it!).  Aargh!

Right, must go, supposed to be doing housework!

Claire x


----------



## deedee2

Hi lovelies,

Donna hun Im so so sorry, I didnt realise that you are hurting so much  I'll sent you a wee text as soon as poss 

I really havent been a good FF at all recently, TBH Ive just been flat out with the girls. DH has been working A LOT and ive been doing some teaching aswell. Miss F is being a monkey and insists on waking at 3-4am for a feed( ) no matter what I do i cant get her to sleep through!

I just want to let you all know Im thinking of you all the time and am sorry that I cant post on here as regularly as Id like to.  I definately do not want to leave the team (abandon my vag buddies? -NEVER!) but I hope you dont mind if I go a bit 'quiet' for a while. Everything is grand so dont be worrying, i hope you understand 

lots of love,
D xox


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Hi Deedee, totally understand, sometimes it's hard to find the time.   Great to hear from you, sorry to hear Faith isn't sleeping through the night.  I have no advice whatsoever I am a total novice but I'm sure one of the others will have a suggestion!

Grr.  I rang NHS Direct for some advice on the pooing business.  They had me stripping him off looking for rashes and all sorts, I was so cross, I kept saying " he is constipated because he's on infant gaviscon, I just want to know how much cooled water to give him" but they wouldn't give me any advice until I'd been through the same (lengthy) checklist with two different people and answered a series of pointless questions about where I lived, etc.  Then they didn't give me any advice and said they'd ask my out of hours gp service to ring me!  And they weren't much more help, said I couldn't add orange juice because of the reflux and to persevere giving him water (he's still refusing more than 5ml a go).  For pity's sake.  I also think the gaviscon isn't working as well as it was, I honestly could cry for him, well in fact I have! 

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Claire - Can you try giving the Gaviscon on every other feed? How long has he been constpiated for? Is he really struggling to go or is it that the poop has changed from its normal consistency? The reason I ask was because I thought Hannah was consitpated, but she simply changed her pattern. She went from 5-6 runnyish ones to 1 solid one every other day and it stayed that way forever more! 

Put some Sudacrem around the poop outlet (sorry, didnt know what else to call it!!!) as if it is a bit hard to come out, he wont feel it hurting. Worked a dream with Hannah!

I was thinking bout taking Layla to the Dr today. She's had a runny nose/cold for pretty much the last 3 months and its bugging the heck out of me! I'm trying hard not to be my usual nuerotic self and go looking for a problem, but its hard to rein me in at times   Im sure it will sort itself out. I couldnt get to the baby clinic in time today and next week is bank holiday, so might hold off to see what they say.... babies!!!!!


Deedee - Of course we understand hun, it's busy busy busy with children. I only keep in touch these days thanks to getting an iphone! I can catch up whenever a couple of minutes presents itself! As long as you and the girls are well....please come find us when you can xxxx


Right - Mummy duties call!


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, good to hear from you.  Hooray for iphones then!  Hope the dr can help re Layla.  Personally I've found the drs totally useless full stop so far when it comes to LOs.  I took Harry again yesterday as I needed the gaviscon prescription reauthorised and the dr was so unhelpful it was unreal.  I said it didn't always work, and she said 'well, maybe it won't always work'.  So, how is that helpful?  I also rang my HV who had loads of suggestions, but I'd already tried them all!

We've started the sudocream around the erm, exit route, as I remember you mentioning you did that with Hannah a week or so ago.  We've also got some vaseline to try.  It is harder, he's straining and going red in the face, bless him, and it's more often too.  So he's not "constipated" as such but it's much harder most of the time.  I tried giving him a half dose of gaviscon one feed and his poop was much runnier after that but the feed was hell, he was like the antichrist.  I'm actually not going to mother and baby groups because they all run over feed times and I feel so anxious about it.

How is everyone else?  Emma?  Donna?

Right, got to go, another feed is due. 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hi everyone,

Sorry to have been so quiet. I've been rushed off my feet sorting out W's birthday party. He had it this morning/lunchtime and it went really well, I think. I overcatered, so now we have lots and lots of cakes to eat.[grin]

Donna - how are you? Thinking of you, even if I'm more than useless at posting at the moment. 

Claire - fwiw I'd drop the Gaviscon altogether, or try a few days without it to see what happens. Maybe it doesn't agree with him. Would it be worth trying a different brand of formula? 
Don't worry about making a scene at mother & toddler groups - they are full of screaming babies. Most people will be very sympathetic - they've all been in your shoes. 
Mine both changed pooing patterns at that sort of age. I think R went for 3 days without pooing at the transition point. I sort of vaguely recall that warmer weather makes them poo less too (but may be suffering from false memory syndrome too  )

Deedee, Annie - hello!

Got to go, R is screaming again.


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Claire - My Iphone is my new best friend   

Harder poop might not be a problem. might seem he's struggling more (like Hannah did) but it might be worse to watch than him experience IYKWIM? Carry on with the Sudacrem and see what occurs.

I didnt bother taking Layla to the Dr. Dont think I will any other day either. I think she's just a pukey baby and at this stage its wait and see what happens and put up with it in the meantime. She loves the taste of stronger flavoured stuff, but it sure dont like her! Anything with tomatoes in it and she's boffing everywhere! I'll mention it to the Choco Teapot when I next go that way.

Emma's suggestion of changing milks is a good one - absolutely worth trying and ditch the Gaviscon. Could be something as simple as that. What you got him on now, Aptamil?

Try out a Mummy group, you never know.... it might be absolutely fine. Still early doors and plenty of time for those  though. you wont miss any boats! There's a stink load of them and they cover every age.


Emma - So sorry - Happy Birthday Will!!!! Wow, where did those 3 years go? We've been friends for like, forever!!! Only seems like yesterday we were moaning about ttc, whilst comparing notes on the best type of cakes and DVD choices for the night....oooh, those were the days! 


Sooo, I am off to Weymouth on Saturday with the girls and my Mother. We're all staying in my Grandparents mobile home - LORD HELP ME!!!! I've been putting off this trip since Hannah was a baby and finally relented. I'm regretting my decision already. I wanted to wait til Layla was older and required less stuff!!! Oh well, I keep telling myself its just one weekend!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - rather you than me! Weather is supposed to be fab at the weekend though, so hopefully you wont have to stay cooped up inside for much of it.

Not sure what the weekend holds in store. It is my birthday on Friday - the great non-event of the year it seems - so perhaps we'll do something.  There's a village festival going on, and I have a protest march to go to on Sunday (against road/housing development).
Taking my dog to the vets in a few minutes - he's cut himself badly on barbed wire and I think might need stitches.  I'm terrified they'll find something worse wrong with him - he's really glum and out of sorts.

Got major PC problems yet again. New netbook has stopped working altogether. I'm using my old laptop which had died but seems to have come back to life today. I've got to download all the photos stored on here whilst it still works.

Love to you all,
Emma, xxxxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Sorry Emma Happy Birhday Will!!!!!!!!! Did he have a lovely day? I don't remember your birthdays being close together but obviously they are lol

Sorry I am also being a rubbish poster at the moment but I have another thing to had to the long list of my dramas. DH is in hospital has been since monday. He has been very poorly for months now but he is getting worse. He has had a ct scan had they have ruled out cancer/tumors. He his due to have an MRI scan today. There is something seriously worng as dr are v. concerned we just don't know what yet!
So I am spending all my time (when I hace childcare) at the hospital.

Soory guys its one thing after another right now :-( and I am very worried and scared about DH

All my love

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Emma - I'd rather it wasn't me too!!! Hannah will be a piece if cake. Layla is the concern!

Happy B.day!!!

Donna - love to you and dh x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - it never rains but it pours for you.  Have the hospital suggested things that might be wrong with dh? What are they testing for?


----------



## goblin1975

Donna, I'm so sorry to hear that, you really are going through the mill aren't you. It is at least a relief that they have ruled out those most scary of diagnoses of tumours and cancer. What else are they testing for? 

Annie, a mobile home?! I wouldn't want to stay in one of those in the best of circumstances!! 

Emma, how's your dog? And HAPPY BIRTHDAY WILL  sorry I missed saying it before.  And incase I don't get back online before Friday due to Harryitus, HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO YOU. Hadn't heard of the protest march, is that related to just your village?

Hi Deedee, if you're reading.

Eek, gotta go, just noticed the time.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

By the way Harry is 3 months old today, what on earth is with this ticker giving 2 months 4 weeks, indeed.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello everyone

Donna, how is your DH?  And how are you?

Emma, how's the dog?

Annie, anything exciting going on?

Hi Deedee.

Well, it doesn't rain but it pours here.  Harry has decided he doesn't want an 11pm dream feed anymore (and it was only 3oz before) but he's waking up 6 times a night!  This has been going on for a few nights now.   As for the feeding problems, I've noticed that the Dr Browns vent system is sometimes filling up with milk now (no idea why) so I'm trying a different bottle and vent to see if, while this will equal more wind, perhaps the feeds will go better.  I'm knackered!

Anyhoo, got to go.  My dad's just turned up to help me install our new TV in the lounge!  A 37" HDTV to replace the archaic titchy TV I bought back in the days when I lived with my mum and dad!  Yippee!

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Afternoon all,

Claire - new TV sounds good. Hope you have a nice evening watching it!
I'd put a lot of this night waking and unsettled behaviour down to being just one of those things babies do. It is a phase and will pass, even if it doesn't feel like that now. There's not necessarily anything you can do except ride it out. I think if you get stressed then Harry will pick up on that and it will make him 100 times more anxious. It would be much easier if they were robots and came with instruction manuals, but they're not.  It is tough though. 

Dog is still not right. He had his wound cleaned out and stitched up but is just sitting in his bed looking very, very glum.  W is driving me potty today (post birthday overtiredness I think) and I suspect that R has chicken pox; I'm just waiting to see how the spots develop before being sure. Will be a PITA if he has as we'll be stuck at home for days.  

Protest march is about the houses rather than the road. It is in and around a nearby village that would be subsumed in the development.


----------



## deedee2

Hi just a quickie,

Donna-         

Claire- you could try H on some lactulose? It isnt a laxitive just softens the poo. I give F 1-2mls when she seems to be straining. Ask your GP about it maybe?

Hello Emma and Annie 

XXX


----------



## goblin1975

Hi

Deedee, hi, good to hear from you again so soon! Constipation is sorted now  am very pleased, as I'm sure is Harry.

Annie, how is Layla now?

Emma, does R have chicken pox? And *HAPPY BIRTHDAY   * for today!   

Donna, still thinking of you. Hope you're ok. Any more news on DH? 

I had another mummy friend round today for a few cuppas. I have to say, her daughter (15 weeks) is very skinny looking, there is me worrying about Harry's milk intake during the last few fussy weeks and her LO has a LOT less than him (mind you, it shows).

I'm abit confused how much formula he should be having now. What did your LOs have at 3 months old? The carton says 975ml and his weight says 1035ml, and while he had some major feeds of around 1035ml while on the gaviscon (have taken him off as it had stopped working and was now adding problems), he's now back down to c. 900ml (30oz-ish). And how can the volume keep increasing with his age/weight because as he drops feeds, surely you can only fit so much in the bottle?! 

Anyone doing anything nice at the weekend? We've got curry night tonight, and poss visiting people (obligated rather than choice) tomorrow. I'm too tired to do much, Harry was awake during the night again last night, I fed him in the end thinking that would make him sleepy (it did) but then he wans't that hungry for his first feed of the morning . My parents came and took him at 7.30am so I could go back to bed!!

Oh, and for Emmas birthday I've done one of those old Friday dances. I think there are a few of us that could do with a pick me up.

[fly]                                             [/fly]


----------



## emmadaffodil

Thank you Claire. My birthday has been a real damp squib. Dh got me a card. Too busy to do anything else, apparently (he is v. busy at work at the moment, and I'm very grateful - things looked a bit scary for a while). My dear mother sent me a selection of photos of herself.  And cards from an aunt and MIL. That's it. 
Am currently making myself a bog standard weekday stir fry to eat whilst watching Corrie. 

Not sure about the chicken pox. The spots hadn't multiplied by today (which I would have expected) but are still there. Now has red cheeks too. If he still looks wrong on tuesday I'll tke him to the GP.

Had a parents' evening at W's preschool last night (very odd, didn't feel old enough for that sort of thing yet ) and he got a glowing report, so that was lovely. 

Hope everyone has a nice weekend.
Emma, xxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Emma, sorry your birthday wasn't up to much.  You should arrange something for yourself, even if it's just an hour or two to do what you want.  Hope the spots continue to not multiply.  Well done Will on the parents evening! 

Donna 

Hi Annie, hi Deedee.  Annie, are these iphones great?  Should I have one?!   Hmm, maybe not after buying a new TV while DH is unemployed! 

It's our 2nd wedding anniversary tomorrow (can't believe it's been 2 years, or 1 year since Harry was conceived!), DH has booked a table for tonight and my parents are babysitting so yummy yummy can't wait!   Otherwise am having a domesticated goddess morning with a tidy house, washing on the go, finances in order, little tasks and errands sorted.   I have new found energy as Harry slept through last night, hooray, last feed at 8pm, he again refused 11pm it's the 4th night in a row so think it's curtains for that feed he clamps his mouth shut he's stubborn like me!, and woke up when I went in at 6.30am.  Hope he does it again tonight!

When did you move onto Level 2 teats?  We've tried Harry on them the last day or so and about 50% of the time he loves it and the other 50% he has milk running down his chin and he gets upset. 

Right, wonder what else I can wizz through while DH and DS are out for their Saturday bonding walk...

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Claire- iphone is the cats whiskers!!! I love it! I'm currently sat on the veranda of my grandads mobile home thing and I've checked ********, FF, weather, email, bank accounts, and where I can get a yellow kettle for me Nan!!! Get one!

Yay to Harry sleeping through!! Hannah went onto stage 2 teats at a week old as she had a "floppy larynx"!!! Layla was 6wks coz of the gavoecpn - so having said that I guess neither example helps you there - LOL! It takes a while for them to get used to it. Don't worry bout the excess dribbling out the side. He'll catch on quick enough.

Right - back to sun bathing

Ta ra xxx


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - I started on number 2 teats with both children, I think. I moved up a level whenever they were starting to look frustrated with the milk coming out too slowly.


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Annie, how is the mobile home?!

We've gone back to L1 teats for now as I'd only just got his feeding sorted and I don't want him to build up negative associations with feeding if it's constantly a problem for one reason or another.  But the L1 is so slow it takes about 40 minutes for him to suck down one of his big feeds.   As for last night, he woke up about every hour, and we had to feed him at 2.30am because he was hungry (but yet again refused his 11pm feed).  I am knackered again!     But he's not hungry because if he has a night feed he has that amount less at his 7am feed.  Aargh.  We're going to try tweaking his feed times to see if that helps.

Right, gotta go.  He's refusing to have a nap so I'm going to have to pound the streets again! 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

My birthday got worse, by the way. Dh came home from work in a stinking mood and we had a pointless row. I went to bed in tears. Then I was up all the night with R who wouldn't sleep (teething, I think). I got 2 hours sleep at most. We were supposed to be going out on Saturday evening, with MIL babysitting , but cancelled because I just needed to have an early night instead.


----------



## goblin1975

Oh Emma, I'm sorry to hear that - the birthday, the row and the lack of sleep.     There's a hug for each!

Annie, you still living it up in a mobile home?! 

Donna, how are you?  Been checking your ** page for updates and you haven't made any.  Hope you're resting and recouperating.   

Deedee, hope you and the girls (and your DH) are well.

As for us, am knackered again after another night's wakings.   Left DH in charge of today's naps for the first and last time.  He was being (mildly) critical that I don't put Harry down in the cot for his naps, I have to go out on a walk or in the car to get him to sleep for 2 of the 3 naps, so I said if he thought he could do better... well, to cut a long story short Harry has had only one nap today which was about 4pm so cue one very grizzly baby who kept falling asleep briefly in his feeds and therefore is down on his daily intake!!!  I've told him that if Harry wakes in the night for food, it's his responsibility!! 

Well we have a big day tomorrow, we have a docs appt about this head measurement thing, then weighing at the clinic in the morning, then we have the 2nd immunisations in the pm.  Dreading that!   

Anyway, better go, DH wants to go on **.  I may be forced to invite you all to join some L Town Football Club thing, if so please accept, DH is working with the Club's Directors to help boost fan numbers and has set up a page to communicate with them but needs to boost numbers.................. am withholding my 'friends' as long as possible! 

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - good luck tomorrow. Both mine reacted worse to the 2nd lot (not what you want to hear maybe  ). You do whatever you have to to get little Harry to sleep at the times that suit you and him - whatever makes life easier is best, imo.
I can't really sign up to any LTFC thing - we're hoping they go bankrupt and so abandon plans to build their new stadium (destroying other nearby villages). I only go on ** once in a blue moon anyway. 

Dh still in a very bad mood.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone, using my phone to log on which I haven't done before so hope it all comes out ok. Emma sorry to read your birthday wasn't much cop, i'd insist dh made it up to you though. Not much news from me really dh is still very poorly in hospital and we are no nearer a diagnosis! The whole thing is very stressFull and I think i'll be having a chat with someone in charge today. Already had a argument with ward sister of weekend! I will update when I can although my feet dont touch the ground at the moment i'm so tired. Catch up soon. Donna x x oh social services are also on my case following overdose!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - big cyber   to you. Hope you get a diagnosis for dh soon. Have you asked what they're testing for? 

Try not to worry about social services (easier said than done, I'm sure). They're probably obliged to check you and your home situation out.

Hang on in there, xxxxx


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

I survived the weekend in Weymouth! Just about! I was in bed at 7pm last night   Hannah had an absolute blast. We took her to the disco on the site and she was well away    Only problem, there was no room to swing a cat let alone accomodate all the things a baby needs!

I explained to my Grandad that he'd need to make room for a travel cot in one of the bedrooms and when we got there - he hadnt! He assumed Layla could sleep in a bed   Honestly - old people   Soooo - I started freaking out a bit,but calmed down and reminded myself it was just one weekend. no bad could come of breaking the routine as such. He'd booked a restaurant for 6.30pm on saturday evening - glorious bistro type place, but not really a place you would take a toddler who belted out Mama Mia songs the entire time, nor a pram so Layla could go to sleep. It was more the sort of place you would go as a couple or a small group of friends. Layla then had to kip in her car seat until everyone decided to go to bed, then I had to get the cot out in the lounge and move her over, then get the sofa bed out for me....grrr!!!

But no harm came of any of it.... so lesson for me - CHILLAX!


Donna - What's the latest with Luke? Ive seen your ** status. You must be tearing your hair out with them at the hospital. So frustrating for you all xxx

Emma - DH feeling perkier today? Try pouring a bucket of cold water over him - that should dampen it  

Claire - How did Harry get on today?


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - well done on surviving the weekend! I don't think I could have done so. I get very tetchy if I don't have my own space.

Donna - are you OK?

Claire- how did Harry get on?

Dh seemed more normal last night but was back to being grumpy this morning. He is very hard work to be around atm.
Off to vets again this morning for a check-up (dog not me). R didn't develop chicken pox but (according to MIL - an ex nurse) the spots looked like early stage pox, so she reckons he was around it but his body fought it off. They've all gone now anyway.

Better go and take W to preschool.


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna, ditto, I've also seen your ** status.  What's going on?! 

Emma, is your DH very busy at work and stressed?  Can't be much fun for you tho.

Annie, congratulations on surviving, sounds like my idea of hell!  I saw the pic of Hannah dancing, she looks very cool!

Hi Deedee. 

Well, Harry was fine, much better this time.  Still gave him calpol afterwards and before bed but he was ok really, and quite smiley considering.   He slept through again the night before last and last night only woke up for a quick cuddle at 4.30am.  I've tweaked his daytime feed times and it seems to work better in gettinghim to have more at his last feed (I've probably jinxed it now! )  Next challenge is getting him to sleep in the day without me walking the streets!  I'm knackered (but looking quite slim as a result!).

He did well at his weighin but the docs appt forhis head, some numpty made it at the other surgery so I was in the wrong place!  Luckily they realised it was their mistake and we're going thursday instead. 

Right, got to get some things done, Harry asleep in his bouncy chair.  DH has work again so I'm on my tod again today, so going to go for a walk ina bit then see a new mummy friend later.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi all,  claire sounds like harry is such a joy at the moment. His routine sounds fab well done you! Annie glad you had a good weekend sounds like you wont be doing it again in a hurry! Hello emma and deedee x x    no news on dh yet he is being seen by a neuro eye specialist later today and hopefully a neurologist. Things better get moving after that cause i'm loosing my patients! I saw my support worker today and had a really long chat which was good. She was happy with how i'm coping under the circumstances. Its bloody hard though x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna, is dh having problems seeing? Sounds scary.


----------



## emmadaffodil

Just saw your ** page. Hope you get some answers soon - if not a diagnosis, at least some idea of what they think it might be.


----------



## AnnieR

Love to you as always Donna. Hope you start getting some answers x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, huge  to you.  Hope you get some answers today.

Claire x


----------



## goblin1975

Annie, thanks for joining that ** group for my DH!  

Is anyone doing anything nice today?  I have another mummy meet up this morning, with the one with the tiny girl (2 weeks older than Harry and a lot smaller, she makes Harry look very, erm, robust!).  Another night of sleep here...  but still resisting L2 teats, one of his feeds took AN HOUR yesterday!  Good job I have a lot on Sky +!  Oh, little man is waking up, gotta go and play. 

Hope all is well.  Hope to hear an update from you Donna, hang in there.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - great news about the sleep. Is that a post-injection thing, or the start of a trend?

Nothing much very exciting here. Mother & toddler group this morning, where both boys went into a meltdown.  They're waking up too early and are overtored, imo. Dh _still_ in a bad mood. Getting to the end of my tether with this.  Feels like having 3 children.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello, emma- dh is having blurred and double vision all the time along with headaches. He has weakness in the left side of his body with pain in his back and legs. He has to walk with a crutch. Its horrible seeing him like this and in pain. Seeing eye specialist again today and will see neurologist tomorrow although so far they have been as much use as a chocolate tea pot! I'm so tired from it all. I'm hardly seeing the boys and I feel so drained and stressed. I just want us to get back to normal


----------



## emmadaffodil

Do they think he's had a stroke?


----------



## Donna Taylor

No dont think he's had a stroke. They gave his eyes the all clear so his eye's and vision are healthy. He had an op on his eye as a child for a squint and they think its the body reacting to stress and illness elsewhere in the body. As his eye is a weak spot due to the previous op. So we are still no nearer getting to the bottom of it and I am getting more and more tired and frustrated. Have to see what neurologists say tomorrow


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna, hope today brings some answers. 

Emma, how are things now with DH?

Annie, did you enjoy your wine last night? 

Deedee, hi if you're reading.

Another good night, he woke up at 5.30am because he'd managed to get to the other end of the cot and was banging his head on the top  but once moved all was well again.  I don't think it's a post-immunisation thing as he slept through the night before too, I think it's because I've changed his feed times so he's not too tired to have his last feed... well, we'll see if he keeps it up.  (please Harry keep it up!)

Off to the dentists soon, my parents are looking after Harry for me while I go.  And seeing a neighbour and her LO this afternoon.  Then my dad is bringing a homemade curry round later for us all to eat, yummy.   Anyway, best go and pack a bag for Harry to take to my parents.

Hope you all have a good weekend if I don't make it back before then.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Morning all,

Things are much improved here. Dh apologised last night for being a bit of pain in the neck lately, and seemed more himself. He took a car to the station this morning (normally cycles) because he has to bring home a surprise, so perhaps it is a belate birthday something.  
Had a lovely morning at a friend's house this morning, with more belated birhday presents (they didn't know it was my birthday until I was moaning the other day). I was really touched.

Donna - how is dh? Anything useful from the doctors yet?

Claire - woo hoo for Harry's sleeping!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Emma , I really hope it is a birthday surpirse for you

Claire, you are so lucky Harry sleeping through he sounds like a little star 

Hello Annie and Deedee hope all is well

Update on DH is they still don't know.
Neurologists are as much use as a chocolate tea pot and as they can't find anything on tests they have diagnosed a MIGRAINE!!!!
He stars on new tablets today for the prevention of migranie but really I can't see that doing much.
His leg and back are still painfull and his arm is getting weaker whci is making it harder for him to get around using a crutch.will see the physio on monday to see what they can suggest.
His team of medical dr have said he has all the symptoms of ms but they havn't found anything on scans to confirm it. Thing is they did first MRI wrong so we are going to insist that is redone on monday.
It is looking likely though that it is MS and I am scared for what this means for the future

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi all, dh is having to use 2 crutches now instead of 1    i'm really   they can find whats wrong and its not what I fear


----------



## goblin1975

I think we need a big  for Donna.Would the MRI scan confirm MS?  What tests do they do for it, have they all been done apart from repeating an MRI?

Emma, what was your surprise? 

Annie, how's things?  Deedee, hope you're well?

We're wondering what to do today, it's such a nice day I feel like we should go out somewhere.  We were thinking of visiting some relatives but I think that's best for a rainy day!   Not much doing here.  One of my neighbours has a very well dressed little boy who's 3 months older than Harry, I've often been envious of his little outfits (Harry is a handmedown or Primark baby!), well yesterday she gave me a big bag full of clothes he's grown out of and those little outfits are in there!  I'm so excited!  It's the only way he was going to get to wear Jojomamanbebe that's for sure!   So washing those should be on the agenday I guess.  DH has work for next week thank goodness but still nothing to even apply for permanently and my statutory mat pay starts today .

Right, should go and get some housework done while the boys are out bonding.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Hey Donna, how are things? Any news from the hospital? How are you bearing up?


----------



## goblin1975

Hi Donna,

Any news?   How is DH?  And, how are you?

How is everyone else?

We had a good day yesterday, we went to a stately home / gardens for a few hours which was nice, walking with Harry in the sunshine . Then we went into this pavilion building in the grounds carrying the buggy up about 20 steps, DH went up into the parapet thing and of course Harry started crying really loudly and I couldn't take him out because of the steps and it was echoing around and around this room until DH could get back down and help me out!  I felt like one of those mummies that people tut tut at when their babies cry and I got several dirty looks! 

Hope you're all enjoying the weather, I gather it will be short lived.  We had a bbq yesterday, very nice sat out on our patio that DH slaved over last year with chilled white wine, yummy.

Right, should go and do something constructive while Harry is asleep.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone, no real news. They still cant find anything wrong in any of the tests. They are referring him to the neuro psychiatry but who knows when they will see him! Getting really down and frustrated. Whats happening to my dh? He can hardly walk and is in loads of pain I cant bare it! Is vision is still blurred and is seeing double. Its a nightmare. Haven't we been through enough.


----------



## Victoria_In_London

Hi everyone - sorry to but in here - I tried to PM Donna but her inbox is full so I'm posting the message here instead...

Hi Donna

I haven't logged on to FF for ages but I saw that you've had a really tough time and I wanted to get in touch and send you my love.

I saw from your post that you think your DH might have MS.  I've had MS for five years and I can promise you that it's nowhere near as bad as I thought it would be.  Diagnosis was terrifying but since then I've dealt with the occasional weird thing (currently tired legs) but none of the horrendous things I had imagined.  There is an awful lot they can do to prevent symptoms occuring and, if you do get symptoms, there's a lot they can do to minimise them.  I won't go on and on but if you want me to tell you some more I'm happy to - drop me an email if you need to.

Thinking of you

VIL
xxx


----------



## Donna Taylor

I am really overwhelmed by the support I recieve on here I cant put it into words! Thanks for posting VIL Its not looking like ms now as all the tests are clear but we are still no nearer a known cause! Its really getting me down


----------



## goblin1975

Hey Donna, I am pleased it's not ms.  What's the next step?  Is DH still in hospital?  What are PALS doing?   You're proving yourself to be a very courageous lady, your boys are lucky to have you (older and young). x

How is everyone else?

Busy day here.  I have to go into town to have my eyes tested (annual thing, I wear glasses for computer work) and to open Harry's savings account  while my folks babysit so hopefully will have time for a mooch around the shops as I need an outfit for a work away day next week, then tonight I am going out with the girls!  Woo hoo!  Going for a meal at a recently reopened restaurant, very excited. 

Poor Katie and Peter eh, they are disecting it on gmtv at the mo.

Anyway, must get on.

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!

Donna - How are things your end?

Claire - Are you Team Andre or Team Price?!?! I'm a bit torn at the moment! I didnt see that one coming...well not yet anyway!

How was your night out with the girls?


I'm meant to be going in to work this morning to sign papers agreeing my return to work. I'm so sad that its all over. That's it - never again will I have a year off work and my days with a new baby are done. It went so quick. Before I know it they'll be bloody adults, leaving home and having their own babies....blub blub! I mean how on earth have I got an almost 3 year old?!?! Surely it was only yesterday I joined this group and thought I'd NEVER have children. Now I have TWO!!!! and my family is complete.

aaahhh, I should go and get showered and out some slap on really. 

Love to everyone xxxx


----------



## goblin1975

Hello ladies

Donna, how are you today? Any progress with DH's diagnosis? Is he still in the hospital?  We'll have to arrange that meet up once he's well again.

Annie, , your post made me laugh.  I think you're a little way off them leaving home just yet! Anyway, you will get to do it again as a grandma then you can hand them back and apparently that's the best way!! As for complete families, the other day I was thinking "Only 8 1/2 months until I can ttc..." which surprised me because a) I hadn't realised I definitely wanted another, and b) OMG I didn't know I was *counting down*! 

I'm not sure which 'team' I'm in either... I feel sorry for Katie but on the other hand I think she brought it on herself a bit, I think poor Pete has put up with alot! Still very surprised though, despite their bickerings I thought they worked well... 

Night out was good, although I was knackered when I got home and of course Harry was tucked up in bed, and fast asleep, so I missed that. Ah well. Not much doing today, just a play date this pm with the tiny baby girl.

Right, must dash and do some ironing while Harry has his morning nap.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - are you all set for Hannah's birthday? I agree - where did the time go?

I'm in neither camp, btw. From what little I've seen of them (and it is strangely compulsive viewing in a crash kind of way) I think they're both loathsome, but she is the worse of the two. I think she's actually a very damaged individual and almost abusive towards him. Don't believe its a real split for a minute though. There'll be a reconciliation and renewal of wedding vows with accompanying OK deal before you know it.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone. Dh still can hardly walk, has double vision and pain in his eye's legs and back. Plus his legs go numb but he is coming home today! They cant find whats wrong and the investigations will carry on as an out patient. We have physio and occupational health visiting at home to see what help they can provide. I'm trying to be strong for luke and reassure him that all is ok and we will manage fine at home but it truth i'm worried sick. I have no idea how we will cope or how I will manage with him and the boys. I also dont want to slip into my old ways of coping either but feeling very stressed. Sorry to moan x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Must be a good thing that they are letting him out. If they thought he had something life-threatening I'm guessing they wouldnt do that.
Perhaps he'll feel a bit better once he's back home.  Hospitals are stressful places.

Do you have much practical support for dh and the boys lined up? Does he have family who can help look after him? Does he need much looking after, or is it the fact that he can't help with the boys, that is the problem?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone. So far things are fine, boys are helping loads with odd jobs and are being little stars. Both tired and ratty now though! Dh doesn't need much looking after its just he cant really do much to help. He cant do much around the house and he used to do alot so its just a big adjustment for me as I was spoilt by how much he did and now its all on me. But hay other people do it so its not like i'm special case or anything. Dh always got up with the boys but gone are those days for now so I was up at 630 which again is normal for a mum its just I have been spoilt. I've been sorting out the kitchen cupboards and cleaning I really want to get the flat ship shape! A control thing maybe but its no bad thing! Just waiting for dh took him to job centre to sort out sickness benefits, boys were meant to sleep in car but obviously they have other ideas lol. Hope everyone is well sorry i've been a bit me me me for the past few months but hopefully i'm back to being a supportive vag member. Donna x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Glad things are going well so far Donna.


----------



## goblin1975

Hi all,

Donna, glad things have got off to a good start.   How is DH feeling?

What a miserable day outside.  I have a friend coming later this morning, she wants us to take Harry for a walk, presumably so she can push the pram etc as her little boy is 9 now, but it's looking very  .  DH isn't well either, he's feeling very under the weather, felt sick etc yesterday, really hoping it's something he ate rather than a virus, but keeping him away from Harry just incase. He's gone to work under strict instructions to come home if he feels worse.

Right, bottles to wash.  Hope you all have a good day and weekend.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Think I over did things yesteday feel shattered today. I am in no hurry to sort flat though slowly and surely.
Been sorting out benefit claims and getting money back from the bank today (my card was used fraudulantly) lukcly only £58 put thats alot of money to me right now.
Hopefully going to SIL today give Luke some peace and quiet. He is still in lot of pain dont think he is getting anyworse but vision is still not back. :-(

Clare I laughed out loud at you counting down ttc - good for you 
Hope DH feels better ((hugs))

Right better do something constructive

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Hi! Just quick message via phone! All ready for the big day tomorrow. Just been and bought all the food, dresses ready and decorations boxed and in the car!

Very excited and equally as nervous! Praying it all goes well and my baby has a good time

Eeeeek!!! Right, chill time

Love to all xxx


----------



## goblin1975

Annie - Oooooooooh hope Hannah has a fabulous day!  Is it her birthday today?  (confused by ticker)  If so, I'm prepared to do a big birthday dance!!  

Donna - how are you doing today?  How is DH?

HI Emma, hi Deedee.

Well DH only marginally better so is resting up but I'm knackered!  I haven't managed to get a shower in today and next feed is fast approaching.  The feeds have gone bad again, a real struggle, he eventually takes 7oz+ but it takes about an hour.   I'm wondering teething... 

Right, better go.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

Annie I see from ******** Hannah had a great time today I can't wait to hear all about it in full and of course see photos. Happy birthday Hannah!!!!!!!!!!!!

Will and Hannah turning 3 is a very big thing for the vag team  (sniff sniff)
Can't believe Callum and Ryan will be 3 in a few months as will Hannah2

DH is the same its horrible seeing him in so much pain, I'm shattered

Boys continue to be amazing, I have such good boys 

I am back at therapy next tuesday, its been a month already and all things considered I think I have been doing ok - very proud of myself

Right best start preparing dinner

Donna x x 

oh went to a school fair today and the boys had their faces painted so at the monent I have a scary green dinosaur and a scary lion in the living room (there choices lol)


----------



## goblin1975

*Happy Birthday Hannah!*

                

How was it? When will there be photos? 

Donna, how is DH today? Any improvement?

Hi Emma, hi Deedee.  

Rotten weather here today! Just been out and bought Harry his first teddy  am going to present it to him shortly.  Not sure what else we're doing today. DH has another 2 weeks temping work if he's well enough to go, seems a bit better today.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Feel terrible today just broke downcrying this morning, I cant cope like other monthers do whats wrong with me


----------



## Donna Taylor

Sorry I'm ok really I am just having a wobble today.

Annie hope Hannah is having a fab day I am sure she is  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Lots of love

Claire I hope DH feels better soon. Didn't Harry get loads of teddies when he was born? I couldn't move for them when the boys were born lol

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, I think all mothers feel like that.  I had a bit of an upset moment just yesterday thinking who on earth let me be in charge of this small person, I have no idea what I am doing, etc., and although I appreciate my experience is still limited, I have heard plenty of other mums say they sometimes feel they can't cope.  As you yourself have told me, it's not easy! 

Nope, we got loads of clothes and loads of educational toys, and he also has some cuddly toys brought back from Australia and China which aren't suitable for babies!  But no actual teddy!  So I thought it was about time.  Anyway, he loved it, dribbled on it, and it's now nice and wet! 

We've just been to visit some relatives of DH, including MILs cousin.  She was really blunt, said MIL is a miserable old cow, a snob and she doesn't like her!  I can't believe MIL, Harry is no longer a newborn and she still hasn't seen him.  What an awful, awful woman.  Anyway, I could rant on that soap box all afternoon so think I'll go and do something more constructive!

Claire x


----------



## AnnieR

Hello!!!

I survived!   It all went really well. Hannah had a great time, so I'm happy    I was completely shattered last night! We had a friends 30th birthday party, so I had a well earned large glass of red, but was stll home and in bed by 10.30pm! 

Today we had lunch with family, so it was nice and quiet. We sat home all afternoon playing with the mountain (not joking) of new toys she has.

DH took some photos at the party. They aint great, but I'll post them on ** when I get a chance. There's also some professional ones from the friend who did them last year...only 176 this time!!!!

So - on to the christening now......!!!!


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, how are things now?  How's DH feeling?  How are you feeling?  And how are those two lovely little boys?

Annie, so pleased it went well and Hannah enjoyed it!  Look forward to seeing some photies!  When is the christening again?  Mustn't have been paying proper attention when you last mentioned it!

Hi Deedee, hi Emma.

I'm having a very expensive day.  I had a collection and delivery service booked for a car service only the little jobsworth who came said the tyres were illegal as they didn't have enough tread on (ok they were in need of change but I think a little bit of exageration) and refused to take it.  So with my wonderful parents babysitting I have had to trundle off to the male world of tyre shops and get 3 - yes, 3 - new tyres, then drive the car to the garage for a (very expensive in my opinion) service.  They have just rung me up with a list of things that need doing, ranging from £6 to £97 in addition to the service cost.  I said they could do the £6 thing , and the rest I'd have done when I'm back on full pay!  I don't even want to think about how much it's cost me today as it is...

DH still not right, I'm getting a little bit worried TBH as it's not like him to be ill, and even if he is he carries on without complaining... he's at work today because he feels he has to otherwise he won't get paid. 

Busy week here.  I have shopping tomorrow, play date Wednesday, a team away day Thursday (safari park and learning meditation, if they want to pay me to do that then fine! ) and another play date on Friday.

My word, I've just seen the time, where has the day gone...

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Annie cant aint to see photos, I love the ticker

Feeling $hit today. I am feeling ill but that is only the half of it. I just cant manage or cope with the curent situation. my children deserve better a good mother would be able to keep it together fro the children but me, no way I'm useless


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - how are things today?

Don't beat yourself up. We all have moments where we think we're useless as a mother (well I do anyway - at least once a week, often more) and we're not cut out for al this. Imo, the useless mothers are the ones who _don't_ have these thoughts.

We've been away for a long weekend at MIL's (and boy did it feel like a long weekend). It rained almost the whole time we were there and dh bickered with his MIL the whole time. MIL keeps telling me that I should get a job and 'pull my weight'. >: She despairs of the current generation of 'lazy mothers' who think that they are too special to work. I assume that includes me. She did work when her children were growing up but her mother lived down the road and looked after everything at home.

Dh has gone to Singapore for a few days. I'm very jealous (if not of the flight). It is 33 degrees there today.


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!!!

Donna - i agree with Emma. I think I'm a poop Mum at least a few times a day! 


I have had one of those crazy days, where I feel overwhelmed with all the little jobs that need doing and no time to get them done.  Maternity leave is turning my brain to utter mush yet again...my credit card company phoned me yesterday to ask why I hadnt paid the bill this moth. I had no idea I hadnt. I am usually well on top of these things, so I was mortified! 

It feels like I am heamoraging money out of my accounts at the moment!!!! I dont know where it all goes  

Speaking of which  - I have a dilemma, well a new one anyway   Hannah's nursery has confirmed to me today how much its going to cost when Layla starts in a few weeks and I miscalculated by £60 per month. Talking to my best friend and if I sent the girls to the nursery she uses it would cost me £150 less per month!!!!!!!! Only thing is I love, love, love my nursery. Hannah loves it there and its all she's known since she was 10 months old. I know she'd adjust and make new friends, but the thought of uprooting her makes me feel icky. but..... £150!!!!! Until she starts school next year anyway.

Head or Heart.....?


----------



## goblin1975

Well, just to add to the 'how good a mummy am I' debate, I feel useless several times an hour!!!   

Particularly as Harry is such a fussy feeder!  I am totally at a loss.  He's now 'accepted'  3+ months teats but is still having trouble during most feed.  He has about 34-36 oz a day and is a bonny little thing with beautiful weight gain so far, but it's so awful I'm mortified feeding him out.  I took him shopping today and had to feed him in a Debenhams cafe and it was just hell.  He was so distracted by his surroundings there was lots of fussing and screaming and he had to be literally held down with his arms pinned to get him to take the bottle and stop flailing around.    I probably shouldn't complain as he's a joy in every other way, he even finds it hilarious when he has poo from his armpits to his heels, but I hate the feeds I've started to dread them.  Roll on weaning...

Annie, I'm afraid if it was me it would be head first, £150 a month is £1,800 a year.   Imagine what you could buy the girls with that!

Emma, sorry to hear your weekend was so awful!  At least you're home now!

Donna, hang in there.  Is there any more news on DH's diagnosis?

Aargh, washing machine is beeping.  Better go and get it all on airers before bedtime.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - £150 per month is a _lot_ of money. I'd go with 'head' rather than 'heart' too.

Claire - maybe he's just not hungry? I used to do the same with W (and endured many horrific feeding sessions) to make sure he got the recommended oz of food per day. With R I just abandoned the feed after 5 minutes max if he wasn't interested.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

I am feeling much better, although stilla little poorly (viral throat thing) plus my b12 injection is overdue so I know I NEED o sort that.

Annie, the nursery situation is a hard one. Would Hannah and your friends daughter be in the same class? if so she would atleast no someone at the nursery from the start. 
It is a tough one and it is ALOT of money. I am sure Hannah would be fine witht he change she stries me as a very well adjusted little girl 

Claire aslong as Harry's weigth gain is fine then I would try and relax around feeds and milk amounts if you can. I know that is far far easier said than done but I hate o think of you dreading feeds. He will soon be weaned and you will miss he closeness and cuddles bottle feeding provides - or I did anyway.
Ryan eats loads (more than Callum) and Callum is a chunk where Ryan is a bag of bones! I think he is just made that way, I wonder on a regular basis how he walks and runs on his skinny little legs lol
Must sort out some up to date piccies!

Deedee how are things over seas?

Emma, lukcy DH is it all work and no play though? lets hope so lol

So when shall we meet up? July? this NEEDS sorting although need Deedee really, maybe I'll text her

Right must go need to be at my mums at 9ish and none of us are dressed

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Donna hope you get to your mums on time!   Yes we should organise this meet up.  I have no holidays booked () although will need childcare so probably can't stray too far.  July is fine for me.  But you're right, we need Deedee's input.

Emma, lucky DH.  My parents were in Singapore last month and really liked it.  Sorry, that's probably rubbing it in! 

Yeah, I know what you're saying re the feeds, but he drinks the first half fine, then we have the fussing session, but eventually he will drain the bottle so I know he wants it, I just can't work out what goes wrong half way through.  I've tried extra winding.  I know when we were out it was because he's so damned nosey, he has to be involved in everything that's going on, or at least watching!   

How old were your LOs when you weaned them?  I will of course be led by Harry but if he seems interested I was thinking of trying some baby rice after he's 5 months...  He's already watching me eat and reaching out for food.  He tried to pick up my glass of wine last weekend. 

Right, got to tidy up a bit for our play date later this morning.

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Claire - I weaned W at 4 months and R at 6. I _really_ regretted the early weaning with W - he is a stupidly fussy eater now, and has dairy intolerance, and I fear part of that was caused by giving him food before his body was ready. R is a fab eater, and I'm so glad I waited. I just gave him more milk if he was hungry. Also, by doing it later, you can miss out the hassle of the puree stage and just put them straight onto normal food, lumps and all, whatever you're eating - so much easier.

I was very sceptical about the 'wait until 6 months' evidence with W (I saw what I wanted to see, and had a crap HV who told me to wean), but I've read a lot more since and am convinced it is well worth waiting.


----------



## AnnieR

I started Hannah at 20 weeks and Layla at 21 weeks. I did both girls fairly slowly, just starting with tasting a few things at lunchtime, moving onto a bit of brekkie, then lunch and then tea. 

Both girls have been really easy to wean. Layla's a massive boffer, but it doesnt stop her having a go at absolutely anything!!!

I enjoyed weaning. Nice time to sit and have some 1-1 time!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Claire I personally didn't belive int he wait till 6 months to wean and I felt it was to long, but that was my personal choice. I didnt discuss it with HV becasue I know they would have agreed and I felt I knew my babies. By 16 weeks Callum was having loads of milk and I had put him on the hungry baby formula but he just did seem satisifed so I started him on baby rice made up very milky - he loved it! and we didn't look back. Ryan wasn't ready but he soon noticed that Callum was getting something he wasn't so we tried him with the rice and again he loved it and they have continued to love food ever since!
I think becasue they were weaned early and have tried everything thats why that have no become fussy eaters but then Emma found the opposite so I guess it is down to the individual child.
I tried the boys on everyhting and they love all veg now except butter nut squash but then I had no idea what I was doing with it anyway lol
They boys eat curry, chilli etc and I have always given them a little bit of spice etc
Anyway for what they are worth those are my thoughts, I would just be lead by Harry and do what you feel is right.

How is everyone?

I had a massive tidy of the flat yesterday and it actually looks like a home again. still have some more to do next week (when my mum has the boys) before hiring a steam cleaning to do all the carpets! I WILL BE A DOMESTIC GODDES LOL

Still have this throaty virus thing so feeling a bit yuk especially after working so hard yesterday but never mind.

Going to check out a new playgroup this afternoon, so hope the boys like it. Oh the boys are going for a trail class next week for gymnastics!

Lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Donna - you're sounding rather chipper! Amazing what a tidy up can do to ones mood!


Mucho excitement here today - layla FINALLY cut a tooth. Hoorah!!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,


Yeah to Layla  (Milestone)

I am feeling rather good, Roasted a chicken already today for lunch!

I have been feeling faint and dizzy since sunday and I put it down to having a viral thing as I got a sore throat about then to. however although I still have a sore throat at hasn't really progressed into anything and I have now thought that the most likely reason for the headachey, dizziness is that I stopped my anti d's so I am probably going through withdrawal! If it contines I will start to take a low dose of anti d's and wean off more slwly but I have gone through a week of feeling like this so hopefully I am nearly through it.

How is everyone?

Any plans for the bank holiday weekend?

Did anyone watch operations in the womb last night on channel 4? it was bloody amazing and a littel emotional but so good.

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

Morning!!! 

Wow Donna - that is organized!!!

I'm thinking of taking Hannah to Legoland or Longleat on Sunday, if someone will have Layla for me! She's not so keen on sitting in her buggy all day anymore! 

Off to a farm today- last minute idea as the sun was shining. All cloudy now, but still going as car all packed up! Just waiting for my friend to arrive.


----------



## Donna Taylor

ooooh legoland is fab! we are sving up with one of those xmas voucher things to get lego land vouchers so the 4 of us can go next year as its not cheap.
Hvae also seen that you can use clubcard vouchers to which is good 

I'm off to marks and spencer later to see what I can get for 1p


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Annie, hope the day trip is good today.  Ooh Legoland, now there's somewhere I'd love to go!

Donna, you sound like a domestic goddess already!!  I agree with Annie, you do sound chipper! 

Thanks for the weaning info.  Will probably hold off until at least 5 months, but we'll see how it goes...  Not a great deal planned here for the BH weekend.  I've got to plant up my summer tubs, and we have some jobs to do around the house.  Not very exciting really!!  But I'm on SMP only now which is pretty rubbish... 

At a loose end this pm.  Was supposed to be seeing a neighbour and her LO but he has a viral infection so we're not going!

Bye for now,

Claire x


----------



## emmadaffodil

I am bored silly this afternoon. I've been waiting in for a delivery that _still _ hasn't arrived. I paid a premium to have it delivered today so will be livid if it doesn't come. It is a new mattress and I've been fantasising about the fabulous deep sleep I'm going to have once it is here.

Claire, I know I'm in the minority here, and I should probably say no more, but my view on weaning (with the benefit of hindsight ) is that if one goes to great lengths to avoid all prohibited food and drink when pg, and to do all the 'right' things in terms of risks to a baby's health, why should this go out of the window once the baby is actually here. If it was me, I'd carry on as I was, and if a baby was downing a whole bottle quickly and still wanting more milk at each feed I'd add more feeds into the day, and if that didn't work then change to hungry baby milk. Everything a baby needs for the first 6 months it gets from milk. 
I know I'm a complete hypocrite because I weaned W at 4 months but I did it for all the wrong reasons (hoping it would make him sleep better, be less grumpy etc, and a bit of overexcitement at getting started) - all for my benefit not his. 
Anyway, I'll stop banging on about it. 

Annie - good luck at Legoland! You are a very brave lady.  I'd love to go if only I could have the place to myself; I've heard the crowds are something else.

No idea what to do this weekend. Going to have to brave a supermarket shop with both boys tomorrow - always ends in tears.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

All I would add about weaning is IF you do start earlier than reccomended (it has only recently changed to 6 months) then just do it slower than the pace reccomended for starting at 6 months - does that make sense?
I have a really good book fully of advice, tips, timetables and recipies if you would like it Claire?

Had a lovely day today took the boys swimming with my mum (as DH cant go) and made a lovely tai green curry for dinner which was loved by all!
Boys have been up since 5:30 so really feeling it tonight. They went to bed at 9 last night as we were out and they were having so much fun playing with all their cousins in the garden we didn't see any point rushing home. So I had hoped there would be a layin today but boys had other ideas!

Nothing planned for weeked, going to inlaws for sunday lunch tommorrow and thats it at the moment

Donna x x

p.s Annie when is the christening


----------



## emmadaffodil

I _love_ Thai green curry. I think it is my favourite meal.

5.30 am start here too.  They have blackout blinds and blackout curtains. What more can I do?!


----------



## Donna Taylor

I think if they are going to get up they will. My 2 would have probably gone back to sleep if they had snuggled in our bed but they are getting so big there just isn't the room. They were tired tonight which made bed time easier, Ryan actually asked me to get is PJ's now thats a first!

Just had a lovely hour of me time. Had a bady and face mask plus a soak in the bath. now to watch britians got talent and chill


x x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello

Hope you all had nice weekends and enjoyed the weather. Rain tomorrow :-(


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Annie love the niew piccies on face book. How many people were at hannahs birthday party? looks amazing.
How gorgeous is Layla.

Claire Harry is looking scrummy, I also Love you house.

Emma how are you?

Deedee long time no hear hope things are well over seas


So ****** off today thought I had money going into my account day but I got the dates mixed up and it actually went in last week and I've spent it already! How did I not notice!!!!!!!!!!!! All my own fault.

Spent last night look at spa days on line I sooooo want to go but its expensive and I don't really know anyone that I could go with. my um would enjoy it but would be able to afford it so that would make it even more expensive as I would have to pay for her.

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

I'm tired. Both boys are waking up at stupid o'clock ever day, and W is refusing to sleep in the evenings (has been up until gone 9pm the last few nights shouting and wailing). And then he's really grumpy in the day because he's overtired.


----------



## AnnieR

hiya!

Donna - there was 48 kids at the party!!! There's a Spa near me doing Bogof £30 per person I think. It's called Le Spa if you wanna google and take a look. 

Emma - oh poor you lovie.. Is Will having daytime naps at all? It's so hard trying to pinpoint why they're waking isn't it!?! Hopefully they'll both sleep later soon enough! 

Nothing exciting to report here . We didn't do legoland as dh wants to be there with her. We went to a local safari park instead and had a fab day! Got a bit sunburnt, but ho hum! 

Spent today cleaning my kitchen floor tiles. Absolutely hate them, they are such a ***** to clean!!! Never should have let dh have his way on that decision. Especially as it's muggins here who has to scrub them!


----------



## emmadaffodil

Annie - glad the party went well. 

No, W has dropped daytime naps (unless unwell). Last night he went to sleep OK but I was up all evening with R who kept being sick.  It will get easier one day, I'm sure....


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Emma so sorry to hear you are having a tough time of it at the monent, Makes me feel better though that I'm not alone with the stupid o clock stars! This parenting sure is hard!
How is R hope he is better?

Thanks for the spa info Annie I will take a peek.

I actually thought about us doing our meet up at a spa? I emailed Champneys as there is one by Emma/Claire and I thought it would be a great day. I really want to spoil you guys as you have helped me sooooo much I really don't think I would be here now if it wasn't for the texts and emails form you all and I really do mean that. Anyway as I said I want to spoil you all but with DH not working I just don't have the pennies to treat you all and I have been trying to think of what to do.
Anyway I emailed Champneys explaining my situation to see if they could offer me anything. They got back to me today and have offered us 10% off day packages and some premeire thingy which means we have own changing rooms and tv etc. Problem is looking at there prices even wih 10% I still don't think I can efford to go :-(

My mum has the boys and I am meant to be doing house work but I am feeling so tired I am using the day to chill and relax. I need to learn to do thuns before things get on top of me. feel guilty about it though

Donna x x

oh p.s I have socail services doing a visit on tuesday


----------



## goblin1975

Awww Donna, that's such a lovely thought but really don't sweat it, all I want from you is your friendship (and great advice, of course!). 

Annie, hope you enjoyed the safari park.  I went to one with work last week, and it was great, we were vips so went off road up close to the animals and I fed a giraffe! 

Hi Deedee, hi Emma.

Not done a lot the last few days, it's been horrible weather.  I've spent a lot of time researching pushchairs, I'm still no nearer a lightweight and small solution as I really really wanted a Maclaren!!  Harry is 4 months old tomorrow, where did the time go?!  He's getting big too, I think he's having a growth spurt as his intake has gone up and he's downing 9 oz bottles (still with difficult spells during about half the feeds!).  Meanwhile I'm going through a spending spurt  hardly the time when I'm on SMP though, in the last week I've bought toys, a UV tent and a travel cot (play pen / for use at my parents), and my eyes are already wandering to high chairs as that looks like yet another flippin' minefield. 

Right time to watch The Apprentice on Sky +.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Claire, why are you no longer getting a Maclaren?
I love my double one its fantastic!

I took the boys to there first gymnastic class yesterday and they loved it! I wasn't expecting it to be real gymnastics sorry if that makes me sound a bit think! They boys were on balance beams and swinging on bars and all sorts! Ryan even got the hang of dojng a nice stretch when he dismounted 

Weather is fab here, meetin with SIL and kids later so hoping for a nice but most likely hectic day

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

I love, love, love my Mclaren!!!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

How is everyone?

I didn't meet with SIL in the end yesterday as we went shopping. had to get lukes cousin a gift fro her 30th (which I am rather pleased with if not a bit jealous!) and we got the boys the most adorable sandels from next £4 each which I didn't think was bad from there and they look really cute!

Did I mention to you guys about me setting up a support group? well I am kind of putting he feelerss out and seeing who would be interested at the moment and who would be prepared to offer there services.
Its still all new to me and I have no idea how to run such a group, think it will start of being held in my home then if it gets bigger we will have to think about hiring somewhere else. Not really sure what to do? all sit around drinking tea and chatting? hoping to get some people in to demonstarte baby massage, sing and sign etc things like that

Donna xx


----------



## goblin1975

Morning all,

Boy it's hot here!!  Harry and I are sitting at the front of the house away from the sun at the minute!

Donna, that sounds like a good idea.  I'd start small and tailor it to demand as you get established. as you'll soon find out what people want.

I really want a Maclaren, I'd picked the type and colour, but when I measured my boot it won't fit.  I'm going to double check I can't squeeze it in sideways before totally giving up, but most pushchairs seem too big for my boot.  I'm gutted!

Right, there's a pizza for lunch which needs cooking.  Hmm, that won't help shift the baby weight... !

Cx


----------



## AnnieR

Evening!

Hmmm, just had a sausage sandwich - perfect hangover cure! Yep, hangover. I got invited out with two Ladies who live in my street. Both single Mums, a bit older than me. Only went for a quiet drink, but ended up crawling home at 2am drunk as a skunk on a mixture of all sorts, having danced like a plonker in a really cheesy bar....what a state to get into!

Layla now has two teeth and started crawling today!!! This is all new for me! Hannah just sat there, where Layla wants to explore everywhere!


Claire - There must be a way to fit the buggy in! What car have you got? If its a Mini Cooper, then I understand  

Donna - I think the support group is a fab idea! Hope it all comes together!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Annie I am sat here PML at your discription of last night how funny.

Spent they day at a family BBQ today eating plenty and drinking pimms (sadly only 1 glass for me) I am knackered now though but the boys had a blast!

Having a day cleaning tomorrow ready for the social worker visit! Think tomorrow will be busy busy busy

Lots of love

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Afternoon,

Donna, how's the planning for your group going?  

Emma, any break through on the sleeping front?

Annie, good for you, sounds like a night like we all need now and again!   Hope you feel better now!!  I have a Mazda 2.  Everything fits fine in the Golf, the only other solution is to swap cars with DH but I want the Mazda!!  

Deedee, hi, hope your'e all well.

Ah well, I have decided to keep using the bulky travel system exclusively for the forseeable future, as we need to buy a sofa and a new fire, plus all the latest equipment for Harry for weaning and he will need a new car seat in 3 months if he stays on his centile line, so need to save those pennies. 

Just been to a mums and babies group, it was ok I guess, toys were alittle dirty I spent most of my time trying to stop Harry putting everything in his mouth!  I came back and found out that there are 2 more pregnancies at work and lo and behold less than 30 mins later I found myself looking in my diary working out when I should stop taking the pill to ttc after 1 year.   That'll be 5th January!   I've promised myself not to become obsessed with it this time, after all I have my lovely Harry and if he's my one and only then that's fine too.

Right, need to sort out some washing and text my mum to make sure she remembers she's coming to the weighing clinic then to Harry's immunisations (gulp) tomorrow.

Cx


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Flat looks fab I am very pleased.

Things with the group are going slowly just posting on various sites to see what the interest would be and what people would want from such a group.

OOHHH Chinese has arrived must dash

Claire hope Harry does well tommorrow x x 

Donna x x


----------



## AnnieR

I'm back in the land of the living  

Spent a fair bit of the day at my neighbours. She invited half the street over and made us lunch!

How glorious is this weather! Long may it continue!


----------



## Donna Taylor

Loving the weather, I just love summer especailly the clothes - although have gone up a dress size this year ggrrr

Hi Emma and Deedee hope you are well

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

I'm all set for social worker visit just need to run the hoover round the bedrooms and thats it, not sure if they are going to look around Flat but its all clean and tidy just incase - I dont even recognise the place lol

Need to bath boys and get us all dressed.

Looks like another good day weather wise, lets hope it lasts. Although I am away at Bexhill for 2 weeks from next week so its bound to rain then!

Claire, Hope Harry is ok with is jabs today x x x

Hello to everyone

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - hope it all goes well today.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Thanks Emma, Still waiting they are late! I was expecting them to come early!

How are you? your very quiet


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Donna, I really hope today goes swimmingly (and that they've turned up by now!).  You're a super mummy, I'm totally sure it will all be fine. x

Annie, so glad you've recovered from your hangover!!  What a nice neighbour you have.  Not sure I can agree on the temperature though, I have had an unsightly heat rash for 3 days now!  Yuck!

Hi Emma, hi Deedee.

All well here.  Harry is happily sitting in his bumbo chair (donated by a neighbour, and he loves it!) as his bouncy chair got soaked in a wee incident this morning .  Not long been back from the weighing clinic he's still on the 75th centile and the size of a 5 month old!   Jabs are later... so I have the calpol at the ready!

DH is off invigilating a GCSE exam this morning (anything for pennies!) so going to give Harry some one-to-one tummy time now.

Hope you all have a good day.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello,

I hope there are photos of Harry in is Bumbo chair - how cute

Social worker visit all done. We just had a really nice chat. She understood that the overdose was a cry for help and not an attempt to kill myself. Although I do understand that they can go hand in hand, which I explained to her.
She was happy with the boys and said that they wer talking really well for there age (better than most children of there age that she sees she said)
She is going to refer luke to some disability place so may get some more help there which will be good and she is go to get the boys a nursery place which I htink is EXCELLENT. They are so ready for nursery and I really want them to go but cant afford it but with this referal we wont have to pay.
Once the nursery place is sorted she said she will close out case so thats all good to.
All in all it went really well and I am very pleased with the outcome.

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Brilliant Donna, glad it went well. Must be a huge relief. Great news about the nursery funding. Would that be for September?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

Claire, How was/is Harry after his jabs?

I have been mad busy today, Callum had his check uo at the hospital today and it was confirmed he does beed glasses :-( was really hoping he wouldn't. We have picked some out and the will be ready in a few days, just hope he wears them.
His left eye is really bad and has got lazy as a result so it may have to be patched - which I really hope doesn't happen. We go back in 6 weeks

Soory to be brief got to get dinner sorted for DH and I

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - how do they check the eyesight of a 2 year old? How did you know that there was something wrong with his eyes?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Everyone,

Emma I first noticed something with is eyes when he was about 18 months. He seemed to be scruntching up his eyes when he was watching t.v or looking across the room. I spoke to the HV about it and she refered him to the hospital. I've worn glasses since I was 18 months and both my brothers had them before they were 5 which is why she did the referal.
He had various tests at the hospital, using pictures is really clever. they would shoe him a picture that looked like lots of squiggles or shapes but with in that there was a car or a ball or something and they asked him what he could see. we had to keep taking him back for check ups but they didn't want to do anything untill he was 2 as the body can still correct things up till that age. Anyway we took him yesterday and he had to have drops in his eyes to dilate them and they looked at the back of the eye etc and did more tests. He is long sighted, by looking at the prescription I don't think that is all (not that I fully understand it) think he may have a stigmatism aswell.
Just waiting for his glasses to be ready now :-(

Boys had a great time and gymnatstics this morning its great fun watching them (or should I say chasng them lol)
Just having lunch then its off to playgroup at 2pm

Hope everyone is well

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

Ah, I see. I've worn glasses since I was 7, and well remember all those eye tests and the dilation thing (hated that and patches.
Bet he looks really cute with his glasses.

Got my laptop back today, and it is all fixed (got something spilt on it  weeks ago). Very happy with that. Have been struggling with an old one that is too slow and keeps overheating.

Off to vote and visit playground soon


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hello everyone,

Well the boys a shattered (yippee say I) just hoping they can stay awake for dinner.

I put the boys names down for a nursery months ago and they got back to me today as they now have space. Its a private nursery so I have to pay untill January when the grant kicks in. I have phoned my social worker and she is going to phone the nursery and sort it all out with them (so I wont have to pay!) She was more than happy as it ment she wont have to find them a nursery place as its all worked out well and I am happy because they will get to go to the nursery that DH and I have chosen and not just one that the social worker found (although I am sure it would be very good)
Just have to wait now for nursery to call back - finally its all coming togther, just need to sort DH now - thats the tricky one

Donna x x


----------



## emmadaffodil

How is dh - any better? Is he still seeing someone at the hospital? Any nearer a diagnosis?


----------



## Donna Taylor

DH is still having double vision all the time, has to drag his legs up our 5 stairs, can't walk without crutches and even then its a struggle. He cant get in the shower or bath so is having to strip wash but even that is very painfull and he is still in constant pain.
No nearer a diagnosis becasue although he saw the right people at the hospital he then had to be refered to see them by the GP as we dont live in the same area as the hospital - all comes down to money and budgets! so we still wait!
He phoned Occupational therapy and Phsyiopherapy today and he explained that things are gettign worse for hom at home and the agreed to give him a priority visit and bring all the home help stuff with them (whatever that is) we go away next week for 2 weeks so they said they would visit when we return.
He is due to see the opthomologists again but not till spetember! we have tried phoning to get a nearer appointment but can never get through.

Its all a constant struggle of chasing things up and making yourself heard


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning everyone?

How is everyone?

Boys gave me a lay in this monring till 7am, ha a few years ago would never considered 7am a layin how things cahnge lol
But I feel fairly good for it.

Infact I am feeling fairly good all round, 8 weeksish with out anti d's and things are good  Got my last follow up appointment with the pyschiatrist on Tuesday then its all finished.
Bit sad I wont see him again he is a really nice bloke, could do with a friend like him. But then he could be a right $hit out of work I guess

Any weekend plans?

Donna x x 

p.s Deedee we miss you


----------



## emmadaffodil

Donna - I'm very jealous of your 7am lie in. 5am start here.  I know it's a phase and they'll grow out of it eventually, but.....
Great to hear you sounding so on top of things and positive about yourself and the future. You're doing brilliantly!

Lots planned for the weekend here: shopping and eye test tomorrow morning, steam & country fair in the afternoon, dog walk with friend on Sunday morning, followed by Open Farm event at a nearby farm. Almost all of that requires good weather, and the forecast is for rain.  Pouring at the moment too.

Having a quiet day at home today. Had a bad night with R (teeth, cough) and he needs a quiet, resting sort of day.


----------



## Donna Taylor

Oh I have my Fair share of 5 am stars to. Hopefully things will improve when R is feeling better. How is W? ho is getting on at pre-school

Weekend sounds great I hope the weather gets better but I don't think its meant to :-(


----------



## Donna Taylor

Evening all,

DH fell over this afternoon while I was out and we thought he ahd broken his arm. Thankfully they don't THINK it is broken but they have made him an appointment at the fracture clinic to be sure.
So he can now only walk using 1 crutch which makes stairs even more difficult and the liitle things he could do like helping get the boys dressed he now cant really do one handed so he feels even more useless.

This whole thing is very stressfull, really looking forward to getting away next week but DH will still be ill there is no forgetting that or leaving it behind

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Hello

Emma, how are those 5am starts?  Any improvement?

Donna, ooh sorry to hear about DH's fall, how is he now?  Has he been to the fracture clinic yet?  I hope that you get to really relax next week when you're away.

Annie, how are things?  You've been as quiet as me!

Deedee, hope your girlies aren't keeping you tooooooooo busy!

As for us, well Harry didn't take his 3rd immunisations very well, he has been grizzly as hell since, and on Thursday night developed swollen testicles.  I rang the gps on Friday morning and they had us rush him down there (cue me panicking big style) seems they thought it might be a hydrocele, anyway it doesn't seem to be that or a hernia, they think it's a reaction to the immunisations.  It's still swollen sometimes though so might have to take him back if it doesn't stop.  Poor mite.  Been a quiet weekend, we've been pretty much rained in.  My parents took Harry for a while yesterday and rather than relaxing DH and I cleaned the house from top to bottom and made some wine!  We've had some visitors today oh and people round for a takeaway pizza last night so much for dieting!

Right anyway, got to tidy up a bit, there are toys everywhere already and he's not even crawling yet!

Claire x

PS any experience with booster seats (in the high chair format)?


----------



## Donna Taylor

Hi Claire,

Sorry to hear Harry has been poorly glad it isn't anything serious though. Well imms all done for a while noe, next one 12 months!
Can't beleivehe is 4 months already its flying by!

I had a travel high chair booster thing it was great! especially when going to freinds houses when there wasn't a high chair available. I wouldn't use it at home instead of a full high chair though but thats just my opioion

Out tonight for SIL birthday, DH doesn't feel up to it so I'm going alone. It will be nice to be away from him and the boys if I'm honest - sounds awfull doesn't it
We are going to a carvery fro dinner so I cant wait

Donna x x


----------



## goblin1975

Morning,

Nice to see such enthusiasm for home brewing! 

The high chair booster is for use at my parents and when out on picnics.  Out of interest why the comment about not using it as a full time high chair, is it because the baby could tip the whole chair over? (this is my concern about using one even occasionally on a chair as Harry is v. active).

Hope you enjoyed the carvery Donna, and Annie I see you had an anniversary dinner hope that went well and Happy Anniversary to you both. x

Off to have my hair cut today, thank goodness, something of a split ends field day going on!   Long gone is the glossy pregnancy hair!  Harry has just upped his feed intake again think we may be going back to 6 feeds soon!!  I have no idea where he puts it... well, until I look in his nappy that is!   Sorry if anyone is eating reading this!  Nothing else going on here. Still slightly swollen testicles on occasion... will go back to the gps if it's still happening by Weds.

Claire x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

Carvery was lovely as was the pudding! must start a diet soon!

Harry sound slike he is doing very well, hope the swelling stops soon.

Feeling really blaugh today so hope I'm not coming down with something as I don't have time for that! still got a chesty cough so maybe I should see gp

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Afternoon,

Well my joy about the boys going to nursery was short lived!!!! The social worker has now said that funding has been cut so she wont be ablt to get them a place untill JANUARY! so much for a priority place!
The nursery we have them down for doesn't think they will have any place till January but will try to get them in in september! I have rung a few others and they are either way to expensive or there waiting list also means January! Thats ages away and I really wanted the boys to do a couple of mornings from Septemeber!!!!!

Rant over

Donna x x


----------



## Donna Taylor

Morning all,

I have my last therapy session today - yipeee NEVER though I'd get here and be grug free to 

Claire - re the high chair I just didn't think it was as cosey and comfy as a normal high chair. There is no reason why it couldn't be used permenatly it was just my choice

Donna x x


----------



## professor waffle

new home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=197063.new

happy chatting!


----------

